# General RPG and Anime style game thread: Talk about your favorite non FF series   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Apr 9, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 9, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I agree with Esura. I never thought highly of SNES era RPG. Tbh that's when I started playing RPGS. But I always felt PS2 was the highlight for me in JRPG. This gen for RPG in general. But hey that's just me



While I was only considering JRPGs (as much as people cry that they have fallen, these people seem to forget that there is a shit load of them on handhelds), this gen also brought forth even more WRPGs on consoles this gen than last gen.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

What the fuck? Already?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

PS2 era didn't meet  my standards.. When Secret of Mana 3"for example" destroyed almost every simple game in the PS2 run.. something is wrong..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Well the handhelds had a lot better one's than the consoles... but none of them touch the scope (to me) as something defining piece of art...

I mean we had The World Ends With You On This, as well as VC and many others on this gen... they are excellent games but to me.. they didn't capture me like the older games did and believe me when I say this.. I recently went back and start replaying a ton of older games and its something about them... especially when you look past the technical aspect of it.

Games like Earthbound, Chrono Trigger, Star Ocean, Romancing Saga, Breath of Fire, Ogre Battle, Tactics Ogre, Shining Force, Secret of Mana, Illusion of Gaia, Lufia series, ToP

Those games have earn their place


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Well the handhelds had a lot better one's than the consoles... but none of them touch the scope (to me) as something defining piece of art...
> 
> I mean we had *The World Ends With You *On This, as well as VC and many others on this gen... they are excellent games but to me.. they didn't capture me like the older games did and believe me when I say this.. I recently went back and start replaying a ton of older games and its something about them... especially when you look past the technical aspect of it


 that game is a gem..


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> PS2 era didn't meet  my standards.. *When Secret of Mana 3"for example" destroyed almost every simple game in the PS2 run.. something is wrong..*


Wait...what?



Byrdman said:


> Well the handhelds had a lot better one's than the consoles... but none of them touch the scope (to me) as something defining piece of art...
> 
> I mean we had The World Ends With You On This, as well as VC and many others on this gen... they are excellent games but to me.. *they didn't capture me like the older games did and believe me when I say this.. I recently went back and start replaying a ton of older games and its something about them... especially when you look past the technical aspect of it*



That's called nostalgia. Technically, these games have been surpassed like 10x over by the succeeding generation. Art, story, gameplay has all been improved since then.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

New topic, bitches.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> 
> 
> That's called nostalgia. Technically, these games have been surpassed like 10x over by the succeeding generation. Art,* story*, gameplay has all been improved since then.



That's probably the only thing I disagree with that has improved.

I mean CC story is better than a vast amount of current games and that itself speaks a lot since 70% of the story in CC is told right at the end of the game


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

loving tude

loving these juggles

loving this grab into bitchslap setup


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

wait wut what? Let me use the Japanese name I guess, Seiken Densetsu 3 one of the best JRPG of all time hardly was beat for any JRPG released in the PS2...


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> That's probably the only thing I disagree with that has improved.
> 
> *I mean CC story is better than a vast amount of current games* and that itself speaks a lot since 70% of the story in CC is told right at the end of the game



Nope, I can't agree with this at all. Not that CC's story is bad or anything but its nothing spectacular nowadays, or even last gen for that matter.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't think it all has to do with nostalgia. To be honest, I think a lot of ideas and concepts were original and new back when things were starting to get rolling. I would rather play an 8-bit game with a great story, great gameplay, etc. than a game with amazing HD graphics that was lacking in the other departments, even if it was only by a small margin.

Just because a game is technologically superior doesn't mean it's better as a game in general. That's just lumping yourself with people like graphics whores. It doesn't matter how many pretty bells and whistles you attach to the game, I'll always be looking at the core of the game.

The whole "it's all nostalgia" trip is getting pretty old, tbh. I find myself playing older RPGs that I never played before in my childhood and I frequently enjoy them a lot more than whatever stillborn crap is being pushed out these days. Once in a while you get some good games, though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

The hell? Starting a new thread on me while I was playing Touhou 13 Ten desires.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait wut what? Let me use the Japanese name I guess, Seiken Densetsu 3 one of the best JRPG of all time hardly was beat for any JRPG released in the PS2...



So Final Fantasy X, Xenosaga, Persona 3, Persona 4, DDS, Kingdom Hearts, .hack, Tales of the Abyss, Dragon Quest VIII all are inferior to Seiken Densetsu 3? Is this your for real answer? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> loving tude
> 
> loving these juggles
> 
> loving this grab into bitchslap setup



did you choose the craw or gauntlet?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura kinda sounds like CMX right now, except in reverse. It's fucking trippy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> So Final Fantasy X, Xenosaga, Persona 3, Persona 4, DDS, Kingdom Hearts, .hack, Tales of the Abyss, Dragon Quest VIII all are inferior to Seiken Densetsu 3? Is this your for real answer? Are you fucking kidding me?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ9nuZeD4xY[/YOUTUBE]

any day over those games. ANY DAY!!! and it is not even the best JRPG of all time, of course FFVI has that title..

You are clueless of how much depth SoM3 brought to the table..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Wait...what? No good RPG's PS2 era? WTF?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> So Final Fantasy X, Xenosaga, Persona 3, Persona 4, DDS, Kingdom Hearts, .hack, Tales of the Abyss, Dragon Quest VIII all are inferior to Seiken Densetsu 3? Is this your for real answer? Are you fucking kidding me?



On a serious note... Xenogears has all those games in the bag... and also Chrono Trigger

edit: oh and EarthBound too


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah shit, bringing back out FFX, Xenosaga, Persona and KH to debate. Ok, it has been a while, lets do it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think it all has to do with nostalgia. To be honest, I think a lot of ideas and concepts were original and new back when things were starting to get rolling. I would rather play an 8-bit game with a great story, great gameplay, etc. than a game with amazing HD graphics that was lacking in the other departments, even if it was only by a small margin.
> 
> Just because a game is technologically superior doesn't mean it's better as a game in general. That's just lumping yourself with people like graphics whores. It doesn't matter how many pretty bells and whistles you attach to the game, I'll always be looking at the core of the game.
> 
> The whole "it's all nostalgia" trip is getting pretty old, tbh.



No one mentioned graphics...at all, and some of my favorite RPGs have pretty damn mediocre graphics so I don't know why I'm getting lumped in with graphic whores. Gameplay wise, art wise, or story wise you ain't going to convince me that these games haven't been surpassed 10x over. This topic is starting to annoy me like it has so many times before because before long I'm going to be talking in circles.

I'm going back to play my Touhou....which isn't a pretty game in the slightest btw.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wait...what? No good RPG's PS2 era? WTF?


 who said that?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Why is Esura even listing Kingdom Hearts? I love Kingdom Hearts, but it doesn't belong in that list. Neither does FFX. Abyss is debatable too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> So Final Fantasy X, Xenosaga, Persona 3, Persona 4, DDS, Kingdom Hearts, .hack, Tales of the Abyss, Dragon Quest VIII all are inferior to Seiken Densetsu 3? Is this your for real answer? Are you fucking kidding me?



All those games are inferior to Super Mario RPG, have at you!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't know what people are saying if they say that there aren't any good RPG's on any of the generations because there were a few atleast, on each generation of consoles. Sticking to the Nintendo/Sega/M$/Sony train.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Why is Esura even listing Kingdom Hearts? I love Kingdom Hearts, but it doesn't belong in that list. Neither does FFX. Abyss is debatable too.



Because Kingdom Hearts is a polished game with a unique concept? Because FFX changed up the battle system for the better?

EDIT: Yep, I'm done with this topic before I blow a blood vessel.

Mura any tips on how to get good at Touhou?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

How could I forget the Front Mission series... Front Mission 1 & 3 Storyline were excellent

Kingdom Hearts was fun but after the first one.. it kinda fell down... and really it shouldn't be listed in the leagues of these other games just to be honest... On a storyline approach FFIII > FFX easily 

TWETY is much better than KH


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

For the record, I said PS2 RPG's era didn't meet my standards. Maybe I got spoiled by the Snes/Sega Genesis era.  I didn't say they were not good RPG'S on the PS2.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

best protag?

best protag


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> No one mentioned graphics...at all, and some of my favorite RPGs have pretty damn mediocre graphics so I don't know why I'm getting lumped in with graphic whores. Gameplay wise, art wise, or story wise you ain't going to convince me that these games haven't been surpassed 10x over. This topic is starting to annoy me like it has so many times before because before long I'm going to be talking in circles.
> 
> I'm going back to play my Touhou....which isn't a pretty game in the slightest btw.



I never mentioned you saying anything about graphics. I'm saying it's like lumping yourself together like graphics whores do. I guess what I mean to say is you seem to be in the "newer is inherently better" group, from what I've seen you saying so far. Which I completely and utterly disagree with. Newer is not inherently better, and you won't convince me otherwise either.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> best protag?
> 
> best protag


 you got my attention... what are you playing?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Angela is awesome. Did you choose sword or scythe for her?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura is gonna blow a blood vessel because people aren't agreeing with his opinions.

I like you Esura, but come on. 

Whatever, I'm done too. Back to Xenoblade.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Honestly I love most all of the games that Esu has on that list and didn't have much of a problem with them. And I am not even riding on the Nostalgia train. They were fun, entertaining, engrossing games.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

Tude: Gauntlet
Angela: Scythe

And the game's Rusty Hearts Malv.

It's a MMO in a format that's kinda a mix of Odin Sphere and DMC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Esura is gonna blow a blood vessel because people aren't agreeing with his opinions.
> 
> I like you Esura, but come on.
> 
> *Whatever, I'm done too. Back to Xenoblade*.


 Bastard, I want to catch you.. Probably will because I know what to do..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats whats up, her scythe moves are beastly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura any tips on how to get good at Touhou?



Not Mura, but there are a few techniques that are helpful to develop.

Death bombing being the first one, if you ever feel you're about to die, bomb, bomb anytime you feel you can't dodge something or get trapped, you get 4 bombs per life, think of those bombs like lives, and never forget to use them.

Try something called streaming, which is slowly moving to the side while in focus, it's much better to do this than to frantically dodge.

This guide should help on anything else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Tude: Gauntlet
> Angela: Scythe
> 
> And the game's Rusty Hearts Malv.
> ...


 oh I see. PC game ah?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you got my attention... what are you playing?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qZ795V0zRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Bastard, I want to catch you.. Probably will because I know what to do..



I'm also taking my time as well.  I'm finishing the last timed quest I have on the Bionis' Leg (I found the 5 Glowing Wisp Fluids, now I need to give them to Olga), and then I'm gonna go back and do all those weaksauce Colony 9 quests that I skipped.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think it all has to do with nostalgia. To be honest, I think a lot of ideas and concepts were original and new back when things were starting to get rolling. I would rather play an 8-bit game with a great story, great gameplay, etc. than a game with amazing HD graphics that was lacking in the other departments, even if it was only by a small margin.
> 
> *Just because a game is technologically superior doesn't mean it's better as a game in general. That's just lumping yourself with people like graphics whores. It doesn't matter how many pretty bells and whistles you attach to the game, I'll always be looking at the core of the game.*
> 
> The whole "it's all nostalgia" trip is getting pretty old, tbh. I find myself playing older RPGs that I never played before in my childhood and I frequently enjoy them a lot more than whatever stillborn crap is being pushed out these days. Once in a while you get some good games, though.


Yes but at the same time people don't note that features like a mass amount of people on screen, your whole team in battle, amazing looking effects, huge worlds to explore in full 3D, the crazy combat they got going on in some games, the beautiful amount of customization, and just plain more fun gameplay now due to not being so limited when it comes to a design in games. 

Just cause it's new doesn't mean it doesn't surpass old games. Most games are amazing at their time but slowly overtime lose their appeal cause better designed games come out. 

I find myself playing a lot of older games and questioning how people enjoyed this. Then I remember at that time, I probably would of liked them too. As I do a lot of PS1 RPG but can see how 90% of them have been surpassed now days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qZ795V0zRk[/YOUTUBE]


 looks cool but my PC can't run that. too old even tho I have Window XP..


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh I see. PC game ah?



yeah and controller compatible.

It really stands out in that I forget I'm playing an MMO half of the time and the cast is just a wonderful rag tag band of assorted assholes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Damn, I didn't even realize esura asked for something. More or less what sephiroth said. Those bombs will get you out of tough spots and moving while in focus will give you more precise movements.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm also taking my time as well.  I'm finishing the last timed quest I have on the Bionis' Leg (I found the 5 Glowing Wisp Fluids, now I need to give them to Olga), and then I'm gonna go back and do all those weaksauce Colony 9 quests that I skipped.


 oh ok. How is Sharla so far? got used to her? She is as a main is so tech.. I like her but you need to know how to use her.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I never mentioned you saying anything about graphics. I'm saying it's like lumping yourself together like graphics whores do. I guess what I mean to say is you seem to be in the "newer is inherently better" group, from what I've seen you saying so far. Which I completely and utterly disagree with. Newer is not inherently better, and you won't convince me otherwise either.


I said nothing about newer is inherently better. My point was that the Golden Age games have been surpassed. 


Death-kun said:


> Esura is gonna blow a blood vessel because people aren't agreeing with his opinions.
> 
> I like you Esura, but come on.
> 
> Whatever, I'm done too. Back to Xenoblade.


I don't need you to agree. That wasn't my point, my point was to get you to understand, which I guess I failed at if you came to the wrong damn conclusion that I think newer is auto better.

Its because I've had these arguments before and it all goes back to what I said in the other thread, that people put those games on a ridiculous pedestal.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Damn, I didn't even realize esura asked for something. More or less what sephiroth said. Those bombs will get you out of tough spots and moving while in focus will give you more precise movements.



Ah.

Where is Reimu's hit box at?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

Even if the game wasn't as good as it is.

The cast alone can carry it due to how wonderfully dysfunctional the lot of them are.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah.
> 
> Where is Reimu's hit box at?



Yeah, you can't see it but its there.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Not Mura, but there are a few techniques that are helpful to develop.
> 
> Death bombing being the first one, if you ever feel you're about to die, bomb, bomb anytime you feel you can't dodge something or get trapped, you get 4 bombs per life, think of those bombs like lives, and never forget to use them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sephiroth, I didn't get to catch this post. I post too slow.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Some old games are shitty, some old games are amazing. Some new games are shitty, some new games are amazing.

I think I just solved our entire misunderstanding. Now let's play.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh ok. How is Sharla so far? got used to her? She is as a main is so tech.. I like her but you need to know how to use her.



I have Dunban on my team right now instead of Reyn.  I keep Sharla because she's an awesome healer and it's good to have a ranged attacker. Sharla is really good so far, though I've actually only used Shulk as the character I control so far.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

My cousin's 360 is now gonna be mine.

Anyway, started Vesperia earlier. Looks really good. Although the combat animations seems a bit robotic. I mean, Abyss flowed more and why are some enemies just stand there awkwardly?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

The story line I have enjoyed the most comes from Champions Online.. a superhero mmo (more creative in terms of power than DCU) but it involves your superhero trying to stop a fallen angel from destroying the world using a human as a catalyst.. At first he succeed then you travel back in time to prevent him from succeeding.. really well done.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZPKSuY9U-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I have Dunban on my team right now instead of Reyn.  I keep Sharla because she's an awesome healer and it's good to have a ranged attacker. Sharla is really good so far, though I've actually only used Shulk as the character I control so far.


 Believe or not, I am going to give Reyn a chance this time around even tho I hate that fool..


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> My cousin's 360 is now gonna be mine.
> 
> Anyway, started Vesperia earlier. Looks really good. Although the combat animations seems a bit robotic. I mean, Abyss flowed more and why are some enemies just stand there awkwardly?


I dunno, I thought Yuri's 5B > 6B > 6B > Azure Edge > Azure Wolf Edge flowed nicely.

Get Deathsmiles when you get the chance too. I fair much better in that than Toehoes.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yes but at the same time people don't note that features like a mass amount of people on screen, your whole team in battle, amazing looking effects, huge worlds to explore in full 3D, the crazy combat they got going on in some games, the beautiful amount of customization, and just plain more fun gameplay now due to not being so limited when it comes to a design in games.
> 
> Just cause it's new doesn't mean it doesn't surpass old games. Most games are amazing at their time but slowly overtime lose their appeal cause better designed games come out.
> 
> I find myself playing a lot of older games and questioning how people enjoyed this. Then I remember at that time, I probably would of liked them too. As I do a lot of PS1 RPG but can see how 90% of them have been surpassed now days.



Well of course, better technology means more options for video games, being able to do things you could never do before. 

I guess the moral of the story is what I just said to Esura a few minutes ago; some old games are shitty, some old games are awesome, some new games are shitty, some new games are awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

more rpgs could benefit from having casts mad entirely of douchebags


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura, there is a patch to make your hitbox visible for EoSD.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Believe or not, I am going to give Reyn a chance this time around even tho I hate that fool..



I actually like Reyn, he's a very good tank, which is complimented by his ability to use Arts that like to attract the enemies' attention.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> more rpgs could benefit from having casts mad entirely of douchebags



They added another character or so I here


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

mei lin and rosalie

but they're noncannon reskins aka not important.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Trying hard to ignore you all with all this Rusty Hearts talk cuz I wanna get started on The Witcher 2 Enhanced....but.......


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> mei lin and rosalie
> 
> but they're noncannon reskins aka not important.



You didn't hear about Edgar then?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I actually like Reyn, he's a very good tank, which is complimented by his ability to use Arts that like to attract the enemies' attention.


 my problem with him is his personality..


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

so far angela is
*lazy
*superficial
*murderous
*serious anger issues
*prejudice
*enjoys genocide
*condescending
*insulting
*mocks the homeless
*breaks the 4th wall, repeatedly


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You didn't hear about Edgar then?



I'd  rather not take notice of edgar unless he turns out to be just as wonderfully dysfunctional as the rest of them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have to say, the way the tracks of Xenoblade are uses= Superb..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

True enough.. Rusty Hearts has a decent soundtrack

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIyxhWEpHLs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4at9NAcwLBw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!

I HATE YOU PATR...whatever the fuck her name is! GODDAMMIT!! I HAD YOU!! 

FUCKING LASER BEAMS!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

what you talking bout? Another topdown shooter?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!
> 
> I HATE YOU PATR...whatever the fuck her name is! GODDAMMIT!! I HAD YOU!!
> 
> FUCKING LASER BEAMS!!



You mean Patchouli?


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> what you talking bout? Another topdown shooter?


Touhou.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You mean Patchouli?



Yes. This bitch is Satan.

Level 4 is like the longest and hardest level yet. Streaming is fucking hard as hell in that level. All these different colored rainbow bullets all homing on me and shit.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

This game...hurts me. 

I know how that guy in that video felt now. I threw my favorite coffee mug at the wall. Thank goodness it didn't break though...its my favorite. 

I made it all the way to level 4 without dying then I started dying off like a bitch.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Only old school shooter I played that I wanted to break shit was in Ikaruga. Lost a controller to that game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Only old school shooter I played that I wanted to break shit was in Ikaruga. Lost a controller to that game.


 when are you getting a Wii? A thunder storm in the Bioni's Leg at night is so beautiful


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Ya know, if I can actually find one for cheap, I will actually buy it. Either that, or I upgrade my Gfx Card and Processor and I can play all Wii games and all PC games on max.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes. This bitch is Satan.
> 
> Level 4 is like the longest and hardest level yet. Streaming is fucking hard as hell in that level. All these different colored rainbow bullets all homing on me and shit.



lol

Also, stage 5 boss Sakuya can time stop. Yep.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

If stage 5 can stop time, how can you get more hax than that on the next stage? Auto death every 20 sec?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If stage 5 can stop time, how can you get more hax than that on the next stage? Auto death every 20 sec?



Final stage bosses tend to be a long battle of attrition with a final spell card that focus on you surviving.

Ex:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuU9Rxi_vyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Ya, that just seems so unnecessary to me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2012)

And then there's the Phantasm stages.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura better get ready, I am going to hit him with Sharla pictures..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTRujnUvgHU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErFXHHYXByk[/YOUTUBE]

> that game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2012)

And this is the hardest

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91sLZL1wBQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sharla;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Just finished the first invasion in Xenoblade...holy shit...what the fuck!? Did NOT see DAT coming...damn...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2012)

Whity, from 1-10, how you say the game is at that point?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Strong 9. Really have almost no problems with anything. Story is...actually interesting? Holy shit...go JRPG. 

Combat is fun and easy to get use to. The design is kickass. Fun places to explore. Almost zero loading times. Customzation is awesome. Overall a great fucking game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Still repping that sig?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Yezboi!!!!


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

whitey continues to duck my question of P2


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIyxhWEpHLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LkQXQLPrCqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Just finished the first invasion in Xenoblade...holy shit...what the fuck!? Did NOT see DAT coming...damn...


 yeah a lot of people including me got shocked by it.



crazymtf said:


> Strong 9. Really have almost no problems with anything. Story is...actually interesting? Holy shit...go JRPG.
> 
> Combat is fun and easy to get use to. The design is kickass. Fun places to explore. Almost zero loading times. Customzation is awesome. Overall a great fucking game.


 are we expecting a review from you?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

A Xenoblade review from crazymtf would be cool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> lol
> 
> Also, stage 5 boss Sakuya can time stop. Yep.



It's a good thing she doesn't actually attack you during time stop, unlike Youmu who slows and speeds up time just to fuck you up.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> lol
> 
> Also, stage 5 boss Sakuya can time stop. Yep.


That sounds lame as fuck. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Final stage bosses tend to be a long battle of attrition with a final spell card that focus on you surviving.
> 
> Ex:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuU9Rxi_vyY[/YOUTUBE]




The fuck? Oh god.



Malvingt2 said:


> Sharla;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Nice set of pictures.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah a lot of people including me got shocked by it.
> 
> are we expecting a review from you?



Yes sir! 



zenieth said:


> whitey continues to duck my question of P2



Sorry didn't see it. Whatsup?


----------



## nekoryuuha (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes. This bitch is Satan.
> 
> Level 4 is like the longest and hardest level yet. Streaming is fucking hard as hell in that level. All these different colored rainbow bullets all homing on me and shit.



Yes, Patchouli is pretty hard, but you ain't seen nothing yet. Sakuya's gonna eat you alive, Esura. She shot me down at least once on every card and I bombed at least once between each card. That was on easy. Prepare your anus.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

nekoryuuha said:


> Yes, Patchouli is pretty hard, *but you ain't seen nothing yet. Sakuya's gonna eat you alive*, Esura. She shot me down at least once on every card and I bombed at least once between each card. That was on easy. *Prepare your anus.*



Oh my god, I hate these bitches.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Apr 10, 2012)

All it takes is practice and reflex. once you get past Shiting Brix, it's not as bad. I've beaten some of these Touhou games, Like Imperishable Night, Mountain of Faith, and Subterranean Animism. Almost beat Ten Desires, and most of the rest.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> That sounds lame as fuck.



Just wait till Remilia.

Also Skullgirls out in 5 hours. :33


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

nekoryuuha said:


> All it takes is practice and reflex. once you get past Shiting Brix, it's not as bad. I've beaten some of these Touhou games, Like Imperishable Night, Mountain of Faith, and Subterranean Animism. Almost beat Ten Desires, and most of the rest.


Maybe I should fuck around in practice mode.



Sephiroth said:


> Just wait till Remilia.
> 
> Also Skullgirls out in 5 hours. :33



I saw some Remilia videos....goddamn. 

I won't be able to play any Skullgirls with you until after 9PM EST. That's when I get off work.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry didn't see it. Whatsup?



Was wondering if you ever got around to playing it.

I was interested in your opniion of the game since I know you didn't enjoy P1 and P2 at least did a lot better story and characterwise


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

From my understanding, crazymtf didn't care for the gameplay of P1 either. So he could possibly like Innocent Sin.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

Well yeah P1's battle system is weird as all fucking hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, you guys already spammed up the old thread and forced a new one?

What did you talk about last night? FFXIII Hentai/Persona crossover?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

No we were making fun of how old you are Methuselah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

I give you credit for at least being semi-creative on that one.

Props.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2012)

Edit:

Kindle, sounds like it wasn't good enough to be a real book. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

You little bitch.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

$5? You're starting to sound like Sony now, overpricing useless shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You little bitch.


 you should read the last part of the last thread and the beginning of this one. Real fun ride. I was the defending the Gold era of RPG'S..


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Which really didn't need defending considering no one really ragged on them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> $5? You're starting to sound like Sony now, overpricing useless shit.


That's a reasonable price. 

If I were like Sony I'd have it where you have to purchase each chapter at 99 cents DLC. That's like 22 bucks.



Malvingt2 said:


> you should read the last part of the last thread and the beginning of this one. Real fun ride. I was the defending the Gold era of RPG'S..



Will do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Which really didn't need defending considering no one really ragged on them.


 alright, let me say it this way, I was part of a fun debate about old RPG'S..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura do you atleast believe the music was better


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

Esua enjoys jpop shit

his taste in music is just as bad as everything else.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Esura do you atleast believe the music was better



Nope, and this is coming from one who absolutely adores older RPG music too, to the point that I have Phantasy Star IV and FFIV's soundtrack on my MP3 player.

But music is something that's subjective so I expect answers to be varied.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Lawls, ppl still bragging on Esu for what he likes? Isn't it getting old?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

Making fun of Esua's tastes is a time honored practice.

I will not break tradition, heretic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Old-school RPG music is better.

That's just an inherent fact.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Why can't you be generous like your mom and her letting you borrow her 360? Aight, ill trade my girl to you for a week if you let me borrow that for a week.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Old-school RPG music is better.
> 
> That's just an inherent fact.



of course.. you cannot deny the facts


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Can you honestly compare a techo-guitar J-POP track from FFXIII-2 with an actual composed melody from FFVI?


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why can't you be generous like your mom and her letting you borrow her 360? Aight, ill trade my girl to you for a week if you let me borrow that for a week.



Because I'm using my Wii to play the same damn game you are trying to play. 

So right now, Vesperia, Skullgirls, and Xenoblade are my current games I'm hot on right now.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

stepping in to say that a OST that has an Origa track

aint shit

and I'd be damn pressed to say 18 bit music compares to fucking Origa

even Umestu 18bit

shit Origa's better than some of Umetsu's full orchestras


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can you honestly compare a techo-guitar J-POP track from FFXIII-2 with an actual composed melody from FFVI?



You can...but that would be kind of stupid considering one is a composition made with actual instruments and vocal tracks with no limitations from the consoles and the other is a fucking midi.

Its all about what you prefer personally. I don't think older RPG's tracks are inherently better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

And the midi is better.

That's the sad part.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Everytime I think of midi, I think of Zelda. Just Saying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Zelda = great music.

That's a good association.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

and origa reminds me of Ghost in the Shell

and no offense to Zelda but

Mokoto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> That bitch by a fucking mile


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And the midi is better.
> 
> That's the sad part.


And that's my point. You prefer the midi over it, nothing is wrong with that. Thats the greatest part of music after all. What makes older RPG's tracks interesting is how the composers made these tracks what they are despite the limitations.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Everytime I think of midi, I think of Zelda. Just Saying.



LOL


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> and origa reminds me of Ghost in the Shell
> 
> and no offense to Zelda but
> 
> Mokoto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> That bitch by a fucking mile



My first exposure to Origa was because of Stand Alone Complex.

Been listening to her shit ever since.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

SNES is the master craft age of music. They had to put their best effort in to make the limited technology sound great.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

even the best Zelda track aint worthy to wipe the shit off of Inner Universe's ass


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2012)

ITT: CMX can't hear anything more complex than Midi


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTO7hjW1bJ4[/YOUTUBE]

Listen to Origa people....listen and be amazed.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

Agreed about Origa but Mitsuda (to me) is probably the best video game composer.

Every soundtrack he has been involve in always hit the mark.

Xenoblade, Xenogears, Xenosaga, CT, CC, Shadow Hearts

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78Zfk_CxTUM&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Origa?


It stinks!


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm particularly fond of the Nier composer (forgot their names) as well as Shoji Meguro.

Its not a JRPG but I also loved Deus Ex: Human Revolution's tracks as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Did someone say J-pop? Time to bring my girl Mizuki Nana up in this bitch.

[YOUTUBE]3cjmN1CF7FE[/YOUTUBE]

You guys just stepped on a fucking landmine.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I heard about this new book called The Super Undead, it's really cool and I would recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> Did someone say J-pop? Time to bring my girl Mizuki Nana up in this bitch.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3cjmN1CF7FE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You guys just stepped on a fucking landmine.





Oh shit....bravo! This is what should be in more RPGs...well JRPGs in particularly.

I love Nana Mizuki....not literally but I think tracks are ok.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKNv8QKLJeE[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best anime songs I have heard


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

She is my personal favorite singer. She sings with such strength and its very impressive. I was trying to find another song of hers but youtube don't got it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Was wondering if you ever got around to playing it.
> 
> I was interested in your opniion of the game since I know you didn't enjoy P1 and P2 at least did a lot better story and characterwise



I sadly did not. Using all my free time to play Xenoblade


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Thatta boy, crazymtf.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

You people is crazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I sadly did not. Using all my free time to play Xenoblade


 the way it should be


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJRoRt155mA[/YOUTUBE]

What you all know bout this theme?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJm0lUVuls8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJRoRt155mA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What you all know bout this theme?



Needs more singing, electric guitars, synth music, and generic J-pop riffs.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Needs more singing, electric guitars, synth music, and generic J-pop riffs.



Ya this game sucked because of that reason and not having QTE and DLC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder if Pandora's Tower is going to make it here, even tho it is in Gamestop systems since last August according to PR people..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya this game sucked because of that reason and not having QTE and DLC.



Yeah, what a stinker.

It didn't even have androgynous teenage children you could fap to.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

3DS remake of Dragon Quest Monsters confirmed by SE. 

Gotta say, I'm amazingly excited. I still whip out my original copy of the game now and then.

And yes, I know it's old news.  But it seems like no one ever... noticed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried DQM once but didn't really like it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

DQM2 was better, but DQM was still pretty awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2012)

DQM is being remade? 

I actually like those games better than the actual Dragon Quest games.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

DQM was on the gameboy color? If so i fucking love that game. One where your monsters have babies?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, you can breed your monsters and stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! 

Only thing I dislike about Xenoblade is the side quest stuff really sucks. Good thing most of it is skipable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe I will try DQM out again. I guess.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

You better, CMX.

Also, I enjoy all the sidequest stuff, crazymtf. :3 But I guess it's not your cup of tea.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yay!
> 
> Only thing I dislike about Xenoblade is the side quest stuff really sucks. Good thing most of it is skipable.


 Side quests system of Xenoblade is somewhat weak and it is not well organized, reason why when I wrote the review of the game I said the game lacked of a monster encyclopedia for better tracking of the monsters and organization but man the high level ones are rewarding, new armors, treasure with cut scenes and special bosses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

As long as I can bread a Metal King Slime with some kind of ninja cat or dragon or something.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As long as I can bread a Metal King Slime with some kind of ninja cat or dragon or something.



You can do that, actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

So I can have a nearly invincible super dragon made out of metal!?!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey old man join the cool kids and play Xenoblade.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I can have a nearly invincible super dragon made out of metal!?!?



Actually, the most invincible monster in the game is Gold Slime. 

But MetalDrak is pretty fucking strong too. I always try to get one during my playthroughs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey old man join the cool kids and play Xenoblade.


No.


Death-kun said:


> Actually, the most invincible monster in the game is Gold Slime.
> 
> But MetalDrak is pretty fucking strong too. I always try to get one during my playthroughs.



*Gold* slime!?!?!?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Behold the almighty Gold Slime!



Rapes your shit and eats it too.

Gotta breed two Metal King Slimes to get it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Forbidden?




Edit: refresh. Dat slime.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

It's actually in the shape of a stereotypical diamond, you just can't see behind it because it's a full frontal view.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

It does look rather gemlike.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

In later games it's actually called Gem Slime, but fuck later games. It'll always be Gold Slime to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Now I wanna play it.


But I have to beat ToP first.


Which game do you recommend I play first?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

finish ToP


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Finish ToP, you already started it.

Then play DQM.  

Then play DQM2, because it's even better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

All right.

I just beat the shit out of Undine, and am now heading into the desert.

Shouldn't be but another week or two and I will move on.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Only just got to Undine? I thought you were playing this for a while.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Old man takes a while to do anything. Takes him 5x as long to push the buttons as it does for us.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All right.
> 
> I just beat the shit out of Undine, and am now heading into the desert.
> 
> Shouldn't be but another week or two and I will move on.



you collecting additional summoning


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

I've only been playing 9 hours.


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of playing all the Zeldas in the official timelines order

Save for Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess that is, as I don't have a way to play them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

Nois said:


> I'm thinking of playing all the Zeldas in the official timelines order
> 
> Save for Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess that is, as I don't have a way to play them



I've just played minish cap.

*Spoiler*: __ 



hardest part is the final boss.
It's a gauntlet and if you fail once you start over, so you may as well reset.
Though I only had two blue pots(don't fully heal) and 2 fairies(heal only 4 hearts) at that point and only 14 hearts I think.
You have to figure out what the game wants you to do and even then it's an asshole about it.
Got stuck wondering wtf to go once or twice in the game.
Overall I think I would rate any zelda game above it besides 2.
It adds many things that other zelda's didn't do, but not enough and limits itself to much and to comes across very mario~y to me.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 10, 2012)

MC i dont remember much of it. SS is boss though, loved it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice, though I'm gonna put some time in XIII-2. I fought gilgamesh and I wrote all about him in the FF thread Esura so check that out.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

There you go Skullgirl lovers.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK1dj_GZ_Vo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2Toq9vhSTU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwp3qsZGQjI&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> Nice, though I'm gonna put some time in XIII-2. I fought gilgamesh and I wrote all about him in the FF thread Esura so check that out.


I will.



Lee Min Jung said:


> There you go Skullgirl lovers.



Ah, I'll watch later.

Skullgirls is pretty good though. Not a bad purchase for 15 bucks. I expected it to be 30 and I would of still bought it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK1dj_GZ_Vo[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2Toq9vhSTU[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwp3qsZGQjI&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]



Nice Dhaos set btw...



> Ah, I'll watch later.
> 
> Skullgirls is pretty good though. Not a bad purchase for 15 bucks. I expected it to be 30 and I would of still bought it.



Whats your PSN account name?


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

PSN is Esura

I suck balls right now though. 

And to be the main character, Filia has a somewhat bittersweet ending. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



When she got the Skull Heart, instead of wishing her memories back she wished for Painwheel to get a normal life. However the Skull Heart said the wish was ALMOST pure and she only wished that out of guilt so in a few years she'll become a SkullGirl. That's...fucked up. Really fucked up.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> PSN is Esura
> 
> I suck balls right now though.
> 
> ...



Marie is an annoying boss though...


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

Marie is SNK Boss level cheap. The bitch is covered in permanent super armor.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

Her third form.. she runs from the person and start spamming attacks plus to hit her.. you gotta freakin use air combos


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahhhh shit



Looks like that Capcom x Sega x Namco crossover is gonna be a strategy RPG.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ahhhh shit
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that Capcom x Sega x Namco crossover is gonna be a strategy RPG.



Bet it's not coming over here. Just like.
[YOUTUBE]N54C66NJx8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

You know, I could see that happening by looking at the characters that they have in the game. Now if Sonic/Knuckles were in the game, then you would know for sure that it would get localized...but as it stands now....


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

And all the capcom characters will be DLC or locked on the disc til you pay for it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> And all the capcom characters will be DLC or locked on the disc til you pay for it.



And Bamco will make an ultimate edition with goodies far exceeding the previous product which will never see the light of day over seas. And Sega, well, how relevant are they again?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

I still believe in Shenmue. /tear


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2012)

Trying to decide on the next game to get since I have a 360, besides Mass Effect 1. Checked some gameplay on UI, The Last Remnant & Lost Odyssey.

UI: Graphics wise it's meh but passable. Gameplay seems decent since you can run around and shit. But the voice acting. Oh my god.
Last Remnant: Seems fine graphically but I'm not feeling the gameplay. Looks like the oddest choice of a turn based system. Seems less traditional and more open war-ish.
LO: Definitely see some of that old FF traits in it. Character design, is it just me or they look more chinese than anything? Like ancient China to be specific.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2012)

> Sanger Somvold (Super Robot Wars)



I knew it was going be a strategy game, but what? 

What are you doing in there Sanger?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I knew it was going be a strategy game, but what?
> 
> What are you doing in there Sanger?



He goes wherever he's needed to cleave some evil.

Now if Wodan is in there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2012)

>Sanger cleaving Eggman


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Trying to decide on the next game to get since I have a 360, besides Mass Effect 1. Checked some gameplay on UI, The Last Remnant & Lost Odyssey.
> 
> UI: Graphics wise it's meh but passable. Gameplay seems decent since you can run around and shit. But the voice acting. Oh my god.
> Last Remnant: Seems fine graphically but I'm not feeling the gameplay. Looks like the oddest choice of a turn based system. Seems less traditional and more open war-ish.
> LO: Definitely see some of that old FF traits in it. *Character design, is it just me or they look more chinese than anything? Like ancient China to be specific.*


Possibly. Character design is done by Takehiko Inoue of Vagabond and Slam Dunk fame.

Why u no get Blue Dragon and Magna Carta 2 like me? 

Everyone here should get Skullgirls. I suck and I need to play similarly sucking people!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2012)

Heya Esura, what do you think of Skullgirls so far?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVjJkYyMbLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

I like it.

For $15 bucks its definitely worth it. Lack of move list is a buzzkill though. Since I lack a printer I have to write this shit down so I can use it when I'm in training. I know they are going to patch it in there but still.

And how to unlock any trophies beyond the tutorials? I fucking hate these vague ass descriptions in trophies.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like it.
> 
> For $15 bucks its definitely worth it. Lack of move list is a buzzkill though. Since I lack a printer I have to write this shit down so I can use it when I'm in training. I know they are going to patch it in there but still.
> 
> And how to unlock any trophies beyond the tutorials? I fucking hate these vague ass descriptions in trophies.



Finish all the story modes, get a double kill(Kill point+assist character) at the same time, do alot of different combo sizes, and get certain item drops with Peacock.

That's some of them off the top of my head.


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Finish all the story modes, get a double kill(Kill point+assist character) at the same time, do alot of different combo sizes, *and get certain item drops with Peacock.*
> 
> That's some of them off the top of my head.





Fuck it, I don't even feel like trying to plat now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck it, I don't even feel like trying to plat now.



It's only one, so it's not hard at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ahhhh shit
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that Capcom x Sega x Namco crossover is gonna be a strategy RPG.


 the scans are really good.. Capcom is using Jill & Chris from Revelations! and it seem "people speculating" that Monolith soft is involve in the project..if that is true, Xenoblade Characters!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Psh, I can speculate that Sonic characters are gonna be in it too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Meanwhile, I think I will purchase this



So I can run Xenoblade. Plus it is on sale so it looks like a steal.

Compare the 9800 GT to that one, the GTX 550 Ti and look at the difference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Just steal a couple laptops and chain them together.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Actually prob pick up


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Also, more on the Capcom x Namco x Sega crossover



> *UPDATE*: No, there's still no release date for this bad boy, but  some new details have surfaced regarding this mysterious strategy RPG.  The news comes from an interview with Namco Bandai's Kensuke Tsukanaka  by Japanese magazine Famitsu (reported by ).  Each character (check out the original story below for the confirmed  roster) will have moves that fans will recognize from their specific  games. For example, Ryu and Ken can perform the Shoryuken as well as,  presumably, the fan favorite Hadouken move. X and Zero will have moves  involving their X Buster and Z Saber respectively.
> 
> It was also noted that the character list is not final. Other  characters, including hidden characters, will purportedly be included as  well. Some of the characters that may not lend themselves well to  strategy RPG style combat will still fight, but in a way one would  expect from that specific character.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Fuckin' Tales of Phantasia.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

How far you in Esubro?


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

27 hours in Vesperia. In the Desert.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

Speaking of Tales of Fantasia, it is real cheap on Amazon. Even though I have it on my PSP I might get me a copy for the hell of it. Would look good in my collection shelf.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally got around to starting Demon's Souls. Not bad, and once you get used to it, its not that hard, I still think nothing tops Ninja Gaiden in terms of difficulty. But the dialogue cracks me up, and who in the world came up with the character of stockpile thomas. 

Also found a rare treat and found a boxed copy of secret of evermore, snes has a few rpgs that I need to go back and try.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

Zen.. what level are you on, on Rusty Hearts?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> 27 hours in Vesperia. In the Desert.



For me I'm like 9-10 hours in. Already finished that ruined city bit.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

Did anyone see the ToP OVA?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2012)

2 episodes IIRC.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought it was 4 eps


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh ya, RK, you be playing dat Vesperia too eh?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I thought it was 4 eps



I saw 2 episodes.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh ya, RK, you be playing dat Vesperia too eh?



My peoples are like lvl 20-22 at this point.

I like the game but character dynamic and gameplay (obviously) are still better in Graces. Although I like Yuri's fighting style, especially that Dragon Swarm.

Although that feel that Flynn won't join your team b/c you don't have the PS3 version or able to fight the Sword Dancer.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Ya, I loved Yuri's fighting style. I would always fight with him, and chose no one else.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Apr 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Zen.. what level are you on, on Rusty Hearts?



15, haven't played in a few days

College shit


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> For me I'm like 9-10 hours in. Already finished that ruined city bit.




Damn is you rushing?

Grinding skills is fucking making this game longer than it needs to be for me. I hate skills tied to equipment. Shit annoys me in FFIX and it annoys me now.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

That's why you make sure to permanently learn the skills and move on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lets take a second and lets talk about the Mana series:



> The Mana series, known in Japan as Seiken Densetsu (聖剣伝説?, lit. "Holy Sword Legend"), is a medieval-fantasy action role-playing game series from Square Enix, created by Koichi Ishii. The series began as a handheld side story to Square's flagship franchise Final Fantasy, though most Final Fantasy-inspired elements were subsequently dropped, starting with the second installment, Secret of Mana. It has since grown to include games of various genres within the fictional world of Mana, with recurring stories involving a world tree, its associated holy sword, and the fight against forces that would steal their power. Several character designs, creatures, and musical themes reappear frequently.



*History*
Square trademarked Seiken Densetsu in 1989, intending to use it for a game project subtitled The Emergence of Excalibur, and led by Kazuhiko Aoki for the Famicom Disk System. According to early advertisements, the game would consist of an unprecedented five floppy disks, making it one of the largest titles developed for the Famicom up until that point. Although Square solicited pre-orders for the game, Kaoru Moriyama, a former Square employee, affirms that management canceled the ambitious project before it advanced beyond the early planning stages. In October 1987, customers who had placed orders were sent a letter informing them of the cancellation and had their purchases refunded. The letter also suggested to consider placing an order on another upcoming Square role-playing game in a similar vein: Final Fantasy.

In 1991, Square reused the Seiken Densetsu trademark for an unrelated Game Boy action role-playing game directed by Koichi Ishii. Originally developed under the title Gemma Knights, the game was renamed Seiken Densetsu: Final Fantasy Gaiden (published in North America as Final Fantasy Adventure and in Europe as Mystic Quest). Beginning with Secret of Mana, Seiken Densetsu was subsequently "spun off" into its own series of action role-playing games distinct from Final Fantasy, with four titles released between 1993 and 2003. The Legend of Mana was made 2D because the PlayStation could not handle the full 3D world Ishii envisioned where one could interact with natural shaped objects. In 2005, Square Enix announced plans for World of Mana, a new series of titles in the Mana franchise, whose titles would span more video game genres than the original series. Koichi Ishii decided even before he worked on Final Fantasy XI about creating new Mana games, but first wanted to create a goal for the new series, and eventually decided to make it about exploring how to add "the feeling of touch" to a game. After he saw the game Half-Life 2 at E3 in 2003, he felt that its physics engine was the one he needed. World of Mana went on to comprise five games and one manga. Koichi Ishii served as director or producer for all Mana games. In 2006, a Mana installment for the Wii was considered but did not enter development. *In April 2007, a month after the release of the final game of the World of Mana, Ishii left Square Enix to lead his own development company, named Grezzo*

*Sword of Mana*"Shin'yaku Seiken Densetsu"
*Final Fantasy Adventure*"Seiken Densetsu: Final Fantasy Gaiden"



> Sword of Mana is a full remake of Final Fantasy Adventure developed by Brownie Brown. Features of the original game were reworked to be brought more in line with the direction the Mana series had taken with the later games



*Secret of Mana* "Seiken Densetsu 2"



> Originally planned for the SNES CD-ROM add-on in development by Nintendo and Sony, the game ended up being altered to fit on a standard cartridge when the add-on project was dropped by Nintendo.[14] The game introduced the Ring Command menu system, which enabled prompt access to features such as items or magic spells.[15] In 2003, the game ranked 78th in IGN's yearly "Top 100 Game of All Time"



*Secret of Mana 2**"Seiken Densetsu 3"



> Seiken Densetsu 3 introduced a degree of nonlinearity to the series, allowing players to choose at the beginning of the game a party of three members out of a total of six characters. Distinct encounters and endings can be seen depending on the characters selected. It was never released outside of Japan due to technical bugs** and the game being too large for Western cartridges, although an English language fan translation was released by Neill Corlett in 2000



*Legend of Mana*"Seiken Densetsu: Legend of Mana"



> egend of Mana features different gameplay from its predecessors. The locations of the game's world are represented on a map by artifacts placed by the player, with different artifact placements allowing him or her to obtain different items. The game features temporary sidekick characters that the player can recruit, breed or build, and a weapon and armor creation and tempering system. It also features a story with many diverging subplots.[21] Critical reaction was mixed at the dramatic shift in gameplay and story structure from Secret of Mana



*Children of Mana*"Seiken Densetsu DS: Children of Mana"



> Children of Mana is a dungeon crawler which was developed by Next Entertainment.[25] Creator Koichi Ishii was most interested in the further development of multiplayer gaming that was first attempted in a limited way in Secret of Mana



*Dawn of Mana* "Seiken Densetsu 4"



> Dawn of Mana is the first fully 3D game in the Mana series, utilizing the Havok physics engine seen in Half-Life 2 that allows a large amount of player interaction with their 3D environment.[27][28] In the series in-universe timeline, Dawn of Mana is set at the very beginning, while Children of Mana takes place ten years later.



*Heroes of Mana*



> Heroes of Mana is a tactical role-playing game and a prequel to Seiken Densetsu 3.It was born out of the desire to make a real-time strategy game similar to Age of Empires, StarCraft, and Warcraft: Orcs & Humans.



*Fanbase name
**what bug? o_O

why I am bringing all these up? well I was wondering what when so wrong in the series. Started so strong and now it is just an average JRPG series.

Did Koichi Ishii screw up the series?
Why was Seiken Densetsu 4 even releases? 
Can SE bring back the Mana series to glory? 
Should SE remake Secret of Mana 1&2?
Should SE just kill the series for good?

Everything went down hill after Legend of Mana but it seem because they tried to go in a different path instead of using past elements. Why they didn't go back to basic? Seiken Densetsu 3 showed that they were in the right direction..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Lawls, I never really grinded for skills in ToV, dunno why you guys are doing it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> 15, haven't played in a few days
> 
> College shit



Hmm.. so you are in the second area?



> Did Koichi Ishii screw up the series?
> Why was Seiken Densetsu 4 even releases?
> Can SE bring back the Mana series to glory?
> Should SE remake Secret of Mana 1&2?
> Should SE just kill the series for good?



They should start anew since it's screwed up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

They fucked up at Legend of Mana.

It was a decent game, but it had already ruined the prime aspect of Mana games: the gameplay. The battle system in that one isn't that great. I played it last night.

The DS game kinda had the same gameplay, but it ruined everything else like the music, story, and it may have even deleted the Ring System. And why isn't there a class system anymore? SD3 is the best one. Copy it. Nobody will hate you if you copy it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

LoM is an either Like it or not like it game.. the gameplay made the game fairly easy but it did have some awesome characters and the other things you can do were great like create a golem or raise pets


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I recall enjoying it the first time, but I am having trouble getting back into it due to the lackluster gameplay. 


I started playing Lufia II instead.

FUCKING BADASS.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't hear you over Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Lufia II makes Xenoblade look like a Virtual Boy port of _Lagoon_.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

that was funny


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

It's the damn truth.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

>can't emulate it
>hates the game forever

Keep that logic train going, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

But I can emulate Xenoblade. I did before. It was shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

Shitty opinion from a shitty person.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Shitty opinion from a shitty person.



QFT

But against you.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh snap, I just got burned.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Self-burns are the worst burns.


It's like making yourself play FFXIII all over again.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

Except I've never played FFXIII, it's just sitting in my tv cabinet, collecting dust.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> They should start a new since it's screwed up


 probably they should reboot



CrazyMoronX said:


> They fucked up at Legend of Mana.
> 
> It was a decent game, but it had already ruined the prime aspect of Mana games: the gameplay. The battle system in that one isn't that great. I played it last night.
> 
> The DS game kinda had the same gameplay, but it ruined everything else like the music, story, and it may have even deleted the Ring System. And why isn't there a class system anymore? SD3 is the best one. Copy it. Nobody will hate you if you copy it.


 never play LoM



Byrdman said:


> LoM is an either Like it or not like it game.. the gameplay made the game fairly easy but it did have some awesome characters and the other things you can do were great like create a golem or raise pets


 I heard it was not that bad but the one in the PS2.. Really sucks, Dawn of Mana



CrazyMoronX said:


> I recall enjoying it the first time, but I am having trouble getting back into it due to the lackluster gameplay.
> 
> 
> I started playing Lufia II instead.
> ...


Lufia II is cool...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Except I've never played FFXIII, it's just sitting in my tv cabinet, collecting dust.


Good for you, kid.

You're avoiding a catastrophe. 


Malvingt2 said:


> probably they should reboot
> 
> never play LoM
> 
> ...



LoM is decent, but it isn't for everyone. I don't really recommend you go out of your way to play it.

SD3, on the other hand... 


And Lufia II is beyond cool. It is transcendent and godly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

You didn't play trash  Dawn of Mana, CrazyMoronX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

The PS2 game?

Fuck no. I had a little more sense than that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That's why you make sure to permanently learn the skills and move on.


Yeah...that's exactly what I'm doing. It requires grinding to actually learn all the skills at the pace they keep shitting out new weapons with new skills.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

Yuri is so awesome! He...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...just don't give a darn. Flynn was like, "Oh I saw you kill Cumore! Oh! And I know you killed Ragou! They were some evil sons of bitches but killing is against the law!" and Yuri was like, "What of it bitch? I did your job bitch!"

Estelle overheard it and she was like, "Yeah, you broke the law, but for some reason I don't give a darn even though I'm the princess. I don't want to go back to Flynn I wanna stay with you." And Yuri is all like, "C'mon to the Inn with the others bitch." Rita also don't give a darn that he killed them motherfuckers. I was expecting some lame ass whining from the party but aside from Karol, no one gives a shit, like normal human beings.

Oh, and I like how Karol asks Yuri if he has any regrets about killing them and he pretty much just said he didn't give a darn. He was all like, "Yeah, I don't regret killing them motherfuckers. What? You got a problem with it? Tough titty."




Yuri is the best JRPG protagonist ever by a country mile. Fucking ever. Ever.

Estelle is 10x better now for sticking with Yuri. She's my Sophie of this game now.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually quite enjoyed Heroes of Mana, actually. It was very... different.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 12, 2012)

For you disgaea 4 players. Has anyone got the celestial host dlc? I want to know if the created ones have female VAs (I know main hero b has a male VA)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I actually quite enjoyed Heroes of Mana, actually. It was very... different.



Really? I never even tried it but I guess I might.

What does it do "right"?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I actually quite enjoyed Heroes of Mana, actually. It was very... different.


 that is the tactical one correct?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPKpm2OCMKo[/YOUTUBE]

OK, that's a beast track for a city.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

I was just getting ready to post that!

35 hours in at Lv 41 with all characters and got an airship....kind of. Its an unique way to fly that's for sure.

When he took to the skies I was like dayum, look at that map and all dem cities and dungeons. Then it hit me, Square Enix is full of shit. Love FFXIII and all...but they are full of shiiiiit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Man now I want to play Secret of Mana.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was just getting ready to post that!
> 
> 35 hours in at Lv 41 with all characters and got an airship....kind of. Its an unique way to fly that's for sure.
> 
> When he took to the skies I was like dayum, look at that map and all dem cities and dungeons. Then it hit me, Square Enix is full of shit. Love FFXIII and all...but they are full of shiiiiit.



Well ToV is divided into three major arcs I think but my favorite moment is 

*Note: SPOILERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuri has to fight Estelle... after that is when everyone fights Raven.. then its Duke


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Well ToV is divided into three major arcs I think but my favorite moment is
> 
> *Note: SPOILERS*
> 
> ...



Ah, now I'm interested in the first part of the spoiler. I figured the last two was bound to happen considering how mysterious those characters are.

I should be in the second arc I guess since we are about to meet Pharaoh in my flying behemoth.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

No fair, you guys playing Vesperia and I can't.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2012)

Mana fell off, but imo the biggest drop in quality was from Lunar 1 and 2 to Dragon Song; Lunar 1 and 2 are classics, getting many rereleases, Dragon Song the only "real" sequel may be one of the worst rpgs ever made; I would have said the saga series, because Unlimited Saga is pure garabage, but I never thought Saga Frontier was that good to begin with

I personally though never found the mana series to be that great, Secret is always greatly hyped, but the few times I played it thought it was weaker version of Terranigma


One question on vesperia, I was reading game informer and they said there was a mini game with Repede snow boarding, I honestly cannot recall that and am wondering if its only in the ps3 version


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Mana fell off, but imo the biggest drop in quality was from Lunar 1 and 2 to Dragon Song; Lunar 1 and 2 are classics, getting many rereleases, Dragon Song the only "real" sequel may be one of the worst rpgs ever made; I would have said the saga series, because Unlimited Saga is pure garabage, but I never thought Saga Frontier was that good to begin with
> 
> *I personally though never found the mana series to be that great, Secret is always greatly hyped, but the few times I played it thought it was weaker version of Terranigma*
> 
> ...


 2 great games Secret that is, Terranigma even tho I love that game only outclass the first game..Secret of Mana 2 is one of the best JRPG ever made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man now I want to play Secret of Mana.



DO IT!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

It seem one of my wishes came true. ToG F bombed. Now Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City Sold 582K.. GOD Damn it!!!!mad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I never bought no Tales of Gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never bought no Tales of Gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


oh?I though you did?:ho


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> No fair, you guys playing Vesperia and I can't.


Take someone else's 360 like we did?



Malvingt2 said:


> It seem one of my wishes came true. ToG F bombed. Now Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City Sold 582K.. GOD Damn it!!!!mad


Why the fuck did you want ToGf to bomb?



CrazyMoronX said:


> I never bought no Tales of Gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



So Phantasia is Gay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Take someone else's 360 like we did?



The only person I know who has a 360 is a sergeant in the Marine Corps. That is a fucking suicide mission right there.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, now I'm interested in the first part of the spoiler. I figured the last two was bound to happen considering how mysterious those characters are.
> 
> I should be in the second arc I guess since we are about to meet Pharaoh in my flying behemoth.



Yeah it actually was a touching moment and I been trying to find the OST to that for the longest


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll probably get my fianc?e to buy Vesperia, so I can play it when I visit her this summer. She likes Tales anyway.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

New type moon VN is out FUCK YES! 

Now for an english patch......most likey six months later.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> One question on vesperia, I was reading game informer and they said there was a mini game with Repede snow boarding, I honestly cannot recall that and am wondering if its only in the ps3 version



It's PS3 exclusive. Along with a bunch of other things.



Malvingt2 said:


> It seem one of my wishes came true. ToG F bombed. Now Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City Sold 582K.. GOD Damn it!!!!mad



>Wishes for Graces to bomb
>pays attention to Raccoon City sales


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Well he had it coming to him. But ya, he is the game version of Yuu from P4 anime series as one of the best protags ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 12, 2012)

I hate exclusives like that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

It gives teh consoles the numbers they need to keep going.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Hell, he sounds even better than Yu from what I'm hearing.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is the tactical one correct?



That's the one.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? I never even tried it but I guess I might.
> 
> What does it do "right"?



I could never really put my finger on it. It was never exactly difficult, but the maps were well designed and the units quite balanced. I remember there being quite a few units to pick from, as well, and the main characters (the leaders) were pretty unique. There was basically a whole slew of customisation options, with equipment actually being meaningful and each character having different abilities (actually useful ones at that).

It was basically a real time strategy game done well, designed well. Nothing was spectacular or mindblowing. It was just very well made with actual thought put into it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> It gives teh consoles the numbers they need to keep going.


Sarcasm right?
Exclusives like mario,halo and such are fine.
It's things that have no business being exclusive that erks me.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hell, he sounds even better than Yu from what I'm hearing.



But dat Yuu from the bar pimp scene, getting all the bitches on his lap. Can't beat that shit. Was so easy for him. So fucking


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sarcasm right?
> Exclusives like mario,halo and such are fine.
> It's things that have no business being exclusive that erks me.



Well not only that, but they have to have enough money to release on multiplat. Also, it might reduce the quality of teh game if they have to spread it to more than one console.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hell, he sounds even better than Yu from what I'm hearing.



Watch the beginning convos between Yuri and Judith. They bounce off each other *SO* well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well not only that, but they have to have enough money to release on multiplat. Also, it might reduce the quality of teh game if they have to spread it to more than one console.


It's data they can't reduce the quality by spreading it.
However if it can't fit on the physical item in question, yes, yes it would.
Multiplat is the last thing that should cause lack of funds.
Even late releases I can understand though, but never releasing?
bah.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Depends on how well it sold then and the how many fans want it multiplat. Take tales of vesp for instance.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

Should I buy Persona 3?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Should I buy Persona 3?



If you're gonna get 3, get the FES version. It has a Epilogue portion which is like IIRC around 30 hours long.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

If you get P3 and not get FES, Esubro will murder you.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

thats the version that available on the PSN... is it a stand along game or a good starting point to get into the series


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> thats the version that available on the PSN... is it a stand along game or a good starting point to get into the series



Personally I'd prefer if someone to get into the duology first. P3 is ok. Solid as a RPG but blows as an SMT game. But it's weak story wise and I'm not exactly fond of Tartarus. P4 handled better. But anyway, play anyway if you want.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

think imma start using this as a reaction face lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2012)

Wait. What? Why would anyone, especially on this thread want Grace F to bomb? And then praise, a game that gotta panned to bliping oblivion, treading water to get above a 50 rating. So you want Capcom, who killed BoF, killed megaman legends to continue with subpar Resident Evil spinoffs, and you want a game from one of the few remaining solid series to bomb. Sir , you lose your rpg card.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fucking likable and relatable characters in ToV, which makes it fun and amazing to play. Don't fuck with Yuri or his friends, or will fuck with you.


He fuck up hell of people already. 





> I didn't like repede much unfortunately in battle, he was pro outside of battles. Speaking of which, did you do the secret bosses yet Esura, and have you gotten any of the special costumes yet? It was usually Yuri+Estelle+Rita+4th person, whoever it was.


I've gotten no special costumes whatsoever. Tell me how to get some. I now know why Estelle is an insipid poison now though.

My party is usually Yuri, Estelle, Rita, and Judith. Unlike Graces f, it seems like having two casters in this game is a no no. That Nan and Tison fight was the hardest thus far because they aggroed the shit out of Estelle and Rita. Like they literally only did a combo on me or Judith, then went straight for my magic users. That's the strat 90% of the bosses employs.



> Fuck dat ho Nan, she can go DIAF. And that beast hunting guild.


Karol redeemed himself on Mt. Temza against her.

Nan - I got to kill that monster!

Karol - Wait, it ain't even like that.

Nan - You protecting monsters! GTFO of my way!

Karol - H..hey I like you and all but...but you can't be putting your hands on my people. Gotta fuck you up.


Well, it went kind of like that. I paraphrase a lot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

I prefer a team of Yuri, Estelle, Judith, & Raven personally.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

............you already got Judith? WTF

Didn't you just get this game yesterday?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

How is Tales of Vesperia anyway?  I don't own the system for it so I was wondering how was it.   

Also, still trying to get those costumes from the Carta play in the Tales of Graces F.  Only obtain the Yuri costume for Asbel, but having a hard time trying to get the Patty and Rita costumes for Sophi and Cheria.  Plus, has there been an official guide book released for this game yet?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> ............you already got Judith? WTF
> 
> Didn't you just get this game yesterday?



I got it Monday.

In fact I'm on my way to the 3rd continent and the new guild being named Brave Vesperia.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm telling you don't do the fell arms quest... The Radiant Wing is a monster due to the sheer fact of his mystic artes.. right when you think you beat him.. he does it.. its nearly kills you and guess what...   

plus he is lvl 80 

He is the hardest boss on the the game tho

but some of those boss battles are good to fight just for the storyline


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> How is Tales of Vesperia anyway?  I don't own the system for it so I was wondering how was it.
> 
> Also, still trying to get those costumes from the Carta play in the Tales of Graces F.  Only obtain the Yuri costume for Asbel, but having a hard time trying to get the Patty and Rita costumes for Sophi and Cheria.  Plus, has there been an official guide book released for this game yet?


Playing this makes me realize why people are clamoring for the PS3 version of this. This is a pretty damn good game, that said, after Graces f the battle system in Vesperia feels so inferior.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I got it Monday.



Ah.

What level and how many hours are you in? I can't let you beat this game before me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I'm telling you don't do the fell arms quest... The Radiant Wing is a monster due to the sheer fact of his mystic artes.. right when you think you beat him.. he does it.. its nearly kills you and guess what...
> 
> plus he is lvl 80
> 
> He is the hardest boss on the the game tho



You keep saying that but how do you avoid it in the first place?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> How is Tales of Vesperia anyway?  I don't own the system for it so I was wondering how was it.



I like Vesperia. I can see why people would consider it the best. Though personally I still like Graces the most. The characters and gameplay felt more complete for me.



> Ah.
> 
> What level and how many hours are you in? I can't let you beat this game before me.



14-15 hours

Almost level 30 for everyone.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Ahhh ya, turning the thread into a deserved ToV thread. . I love having Raven + all the girls in my team just cuz of the end scenes from battles between them.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> You keep saying that but how do you avoid it in the first place?



Don't go around collecting them... they are optional but I found out too late and couldn't finish the game because of it.. suggest completed it the second run tho.

if you wanna get spoiled.. I can tell you the real reason why the boss fight is troublesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Playing this makes me realize why people are clamoring for the PS3 version of this. This is a pretty damn good game, that said, after Graces f the battle system in Vesperia feels so inferior.



That's cool to know.  If I remember, the PS3 version has Patty in it?


Also, I'm having a very fun time with the Graces F battle system.  I've gotten used to Asbel, but I'm finding Pascel to be as fun.  I'm working on how to use Cheria, Malik, and Sophi.  Have yet to work that much with Richard and for some reason I'm having some trouble getting used to Hubert.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> You keep saying that but how do you avoid it in the first place?



Fuck that guy. He puts on like every status effect possible on your people. Instant guard break, and has that gay ass Brave Vesperia attack that will WTFPWN your people and heal up all the way up.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool to know.  If I remember, the PS3 version has Patty in it?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm having a very fun time with the Graces F battle system.  I've gotten used to Asbel, but I'm finding Pascel to be as fun.  I'm working on how to use Cheria, Malik, and Sophi.  Have yet to work that much with Richard and for some reason I'm having some trouble getting used to Hubert.



And you can play as that pansy Flynn.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool to know.  If I remember, the PS3 version has Patty in it?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm having a very fun time with the Graces F battle system.  I've gotten used to Asbel, but I'm finding Pascel to be as fun.  I'm working on how to use Cheria, Malik, and Sophi.  Have yet to work that much with Richard and for some reason I'm having some trouble getting used to Hubert.



I love using Hubert. Now if only he wasn't such a glass cannon. Especially on harder modes.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck that guy. He puts on like every status effect possible on your people. Instant guard break, and has that gay ass Brave Vesperia attack that will WTFPWN your people and heal up all the way up.



Brave Vesperia is like the gayest move in the entire game... the fact that it nearly kills your entire team and heals him like 300,000+ and he will cast it right when you think you beat him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck that guy. He puts on like every status effect possible on your people. Instant guard break, and has that gay ass Brave Vesperia attack that will WTFPWN your people and heal up all the way up.



Interesting.  Is this the "Devil Arms/Neblium" equivilant for ToV?   Also, does Graces F have something similar?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh ya, that and he is lvl 82 . That is some good xp and grinding of such. Best for 2nd playthrough which means you better get the most +grade you can get out of the first playthrough cuz that 10x XP, is


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, how can I avoid the Fell Arms Quest? I don't want to do that shit.

Like is there a certain person I avoid so I dont trigger it or what?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

or grind like hell on your first playthrough.. its been known that lvl 100s still have a hard time with him.

just don't go around collecting all the fell arms.. they are scatter around


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

But get those outfit titles and these other extra fun bosses.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Alrighty...if I stumble upon some fell arms I'm going to troll you two to death.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

I had a horrible experience... I barely got pass the second form and then he freakin transformed again.. I hate it when boss battles be like that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

How hard is the Fell Arms boss?  It is like Neblium on Unkown from TotA?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Here you go...

note: spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6XZR5g7RWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Here you go...
> 
> note: spoiler
> 
> ...



Damn, I can see why now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Best news ever. Cripsy M&Ms are coming back next year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's PS3 exclusive. Along with a bunch of other things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 key words: wishes.. plural. I wanted OKC to bomb as well.. ..........sigh 1 out 2 is not bad..


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Your hate for Graces run deep. That's sad.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

been wondering

is it his hate for Graces

or just his projected hate for Bamco?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

He hates Bamco, and therefore wants Graces to bomb so Bamco suffers.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh well carry on then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn Lufia II is pimp.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

DA fuck



> There’s also a pair play mode, which lets all four characters battle at the same time in different planes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> He hates Bamco, and therefore wants Graces to bomb so Bamco suffers.





Lee Min Jung said:


> DA fuck


 hmm.. odd stuffs in there..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, I can see why now.



His Big Bang mystic arte does like 11000 lol..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Lufia II makes current-gen RPGs look like someone vomited into the asshole of an ugly mutant and shit out a game.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

do you even own a current gem system?

That's not just a psp that you have emulating old games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lufia II makes current-gen RPGs look like someone vomited into the asshole of an ugly mutant and shit out a game.


 I don't remember Lufia II being that epic  should I replay the game ones again?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

enjoying Rusty Hearts

Tude's bitchslap grab is quality


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> His Big Bang mystic arte does like 11000 lol..



That's an annoying mystic arte.  Hell, you have no idea how many time I swear every time one of the bosses does that.  I remember that Nebilum starts off with it on the higher difficulties when you face her on Abyss.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's an annoying mystic arte.  Hell, you have no idea how many time I swear every time one of the bosses does that.  I remember that Nebilum starts off with it on the higher difficulties when you face her on Abyss.



Thats how bosses are but that still not no most annoying part.. its when he does brave vesperia that it becomes cheap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> do you even own a current gem system?
> 
> That's not just a psp that you have emulating old games?


No, I only own an SNES.


Malvingt2 said:


> I don't remember Lufia II being that epic  should I replay the game ones again?


Oh it's epic.

The music is epic.
The graphics are epic.
The gameplay is epic.
The monsters are epic.
The story is...okay that isn't epic.
But damn the music is fucking epic. Did I say that already?
Epic Zelda-style dungeons with epic puzzles.
When Lufia II takes a shit it produces high-quality platinum bricks.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

41 hours in, got my characters all at level 45.

Now I'm kind of rushing it at this point, doing no side quests or anything. I just left the Heracles and got my ass handed to be so bad by the mastermind that all the characters flew to another continent. Now I have to essentially walk around the world to get back to the capital.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

That's almost 1 level per hour.

What kinda shit-ass game you playing?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Currently at 51 hours in Xenoblade, all my party members are at level 42.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Currently at 51 hours in Xenoblade, all my party members are at level 42.


I saw what you did there.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

I must go to work now, though, so I cannot play until later. 

But dat money is worth it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's almost 1 level per hour.
> 
> What kinda shit-ass game you playing?



A better game than what you are playing.


Shit just got real in this game. Karol had his biggest badass moment yet. He is a cool little friend now. Kid has been redeemed.

Now back to the capital in the castle to save Yuri's bitch!


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> A better game than what you are playing.
> 
> 
> Shit just got real in this game. Karol had his biggest badass moment yet. He is a cool little friend now. Kid has been redeemed.
> ...



You mean


*Spoiler*: __ 



To fight her


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You mean
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, yeah. But I already know its going to be all peaches and herbs afterwards. This is a jRPG after all.

I want her back ASAP. I can't deal with just Karol as my healer. Shit is causing me so much frustration. Actually, every single fucking boss in this game is causing me frustration. Every boss has goddamn hyper armor on their moves. Lamest shit ever I swear to god. You'd think after 40 or so hours I'd be used to this by now but I can't after Graces f.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> enjoying Rusty Hearts
> 
> Tude's bitchslap grab is quality


 new laptop soon.. I want to try that game out..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, yeah. But I already know its going to be all peaches and herbs afterwards. This is a jRPG after all.
> 
> I want her back ASAP. I can't deal with just Karol as my healer. Shit is causing me so much frustration. Actually, every single fucking boss in this game is causing me frustration. *Every boss has goddamn hyper armor on their moves.* Lamest shit ever I swear to god. You'd think after 40 or so hours I'd be used to this by now but I can't after Graces f.



Lol, I can literally feel your pain on that statement.  Though I remember that happening to me with the current Mortal Kombat game, especially with the last boss Sho Khan.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I can literally feel your pain on that statement.  Though I remember that happening to me with the current Mortal Kombat game, especially with the last boss Sho Khan.



Offtopic a bit but you think Shao Khan is bad? Play Skullgirls and fight Marie, the final boss. Not only does she hit hard like Shao Khan, have hyper armor like Shao Khan, and a large amount of health like Shao Khan, but she also literally spams the screen with skulls and other weird obstacles. She is damn near close to being  on the level of an SNK boss.

Anyways, why do they feel the need to hyper armor ever boss? There are ways to make a challenging boss without hyper armor goddammit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

SNK never needed super armor. They just need characters with almost psychic A.I's and spam attacks all the way to allah. Or if you're Rugal, especially '94 Rugal, take out 75% in one kick.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Try also alpha on DOA.. a single combo she can do takes out 75% of your life bar.. plus she can teleport out of your combos, teleport around the level.. almost impossible to counter.. and her grabs do about 30% of your life

She just too darn nimble

ToV and ToE have the hardest bosses probably in the franchise...

although in my entire rpg history.. some of the toughest bosses have been

Migel from CC
Mammoth Machine from CT
Duke Third Form from ToV
Seph from KH
Every single boss fight in SRW OG2 especially latter game.. they have AOE attacks that can one-shot.. have energy regen & HP regen, shields to make your attacks worthless, high hit-ratio, a huge amount of hits points 

It is known in that game that if you don't train your characters to have SP regen.. you cannot beat it

if you play OG2.. SP regen is like the first skill you have to get it on all your characters


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> She just too darn nimble
> 
> ToV and ToE have the hardest bosses probably in the franchise...



Graces' bosses are harder than Vesperia's. I'm being honest here. And I never particularly found Eternia's bosses to be difficult.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Graces' bosses are harder than Vesperia's. I'm being honest here. And I never particularly found Eternia's bosses to be difficult.



I need to play Graces then.. as long as they don't have anyone near Duke level of BS.. I'm good


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I need to play Graces then.. *as long as they don't have anyone near Duke level of BS*.. I'm good



That's about everybody with a Blast Caliber. 

Since Blast Calibers can connect with other characters if they're so much as next to you and attacks tend to go well beyond your HP no matter what. Add to the fact that they have that super armor thing so comboing gets tedious. Not to mention ungodly amounts of HP. While normal is easy. The minute you go to higher modes, forget it. Even on moderate, bosses will be in the 70,000-100,000 HP range. Worst part is that they're more vicious on harder modes.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention also that enemies can use Eleth Bursts too which allows them to gain the super armor effect with benefits. Guess who get them as well?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

wow whats the highest amount of HP the bosses have... final boss on ToV is within 500,000+ range


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> wow whats the highest amount of HP the bosses have... final boss on ToV is within 500,000+ range



The difficult on bosses get ramped up the minute the first boss who can use a Blast Caliber shows up. Which is very very early. Even non-BC bosses are total pricks. And oh my god. Who the hell thought up of Emeraude's fighting style as a good idea?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rqAZIChbgI[/YOUTUBE]

For the record, this is not the final boss. Not even final boss of the main story. Hell, even final boss of the game, period.

And for those who wonder why I'm mentioning harder modes as opposed to normal? Normal's ok, but the real gameplay starts the second you switch to moderate (which would be considered the real normal mode) and plus you actually get benefits for winning battles on harder modes. Plus it's more fun.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 1 & 2 on harder diff.. oh god!!

Bayonetta on Harder diff when they take away witch time = massive amounts of raging

lol

although harder is generally more fun.. especially with MGS3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2012)

Karol in Tales of Vesperia is the worst Tales character, and probably in the top 5 worst rpg if not game characters of all time.

Your parties are all full of fail, the only party worth having is Yuri, Rita, Judith, Estelle.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Karol in Tales of Vesperia is the worst Tales character, and probably in the top 5 worst rpg if not game characters of all time.
> 
> Your parties are all full of fail, the only party worth having is Yuri, Rita, Judith, Estelle.



Karol's a naive kid but hardly a fail character. That position belongs to this fuckwit.



The spine of Shinji Ikari and the fail levels if not exceed the amount Nowe from Drakengard 2 has. 

In other words, I want to see this character die in a burning ring of fire.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Karol in Tales of Vesperia is the worst Tales character, and probably in the top 5 worst rpg if not game characters of all time.
> 
> Your parties are all full of fail, the only party worth having is Yuri, Rita, Judith, Estelle.



Karol has more quality than most FFX13 Characters


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Karol's a naive kid but hardly a fail character. That position belongs to this fuckwit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree with you any more. What a waste of a main character.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Somebody give me a great game with a good story that I can get off the PSN


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Somebody give me a great game with a good story that I can get off the PSN



FF IX.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

is it good


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Is the sky blue?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

but they have others too.. kinda hard to choose


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, even Something Awful likes Graces.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> but they have others too.. kinda hard to choose



Well you got P3 FES, Odin Sphere, the various FF on there. I'm going off the top of my head so I can't remember much right now. The Parasite eve games, and the Wild Arm series as well.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well you got P3 FES, Odin Sphere, the various FF on there. I'm going off the top of my head so I can't remember much right now. The Parasite eve games, and the Wild Arm series as well.



I know


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd say choose P3 FES then, it'll keep you busy at the least.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

between that & FFIX


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Get both, FFIX is wonderful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Karol's a naive kid but hardly a fail character. That position belongs to this fuckwit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I have yet to play the game so I don't know how that character is.  Out of curiosity, how is that game?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I have yet to play the game so I don't know how that character is.  Out of curiosity, how is that game?



Don't waste your time on symphonia 2, hours I will never get back.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

It'd be cool for all of us to play Symphonia 2 at the same time just so we could all make fun of it together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't waste your time on symphonia 2, hours I will never get back.





Death-kun said:


> It'd be cool for all of us to play Symphonia 2 at the same time just so we could all make fun of it together.



Wow, that bad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

I only read the LP to Tales of Symphonia 2 and let's just say, I wanted to kill Emil only 5-10 minutes of reading it. And it gets worse, and worse, and worse.

That game and Tales of Tempest for worst Tales games ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 13, 2012)

There is a Symphonia 2?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> There is a Symphonia 2?



This question about sums up the game.

But yes, there was.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

It's a bad fanfic. We all know Lloyd Irving was the sole ToS protagonist.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

damnit. you all talking bout graces f battle system being dope. I gotta try this shit out, to see if you guys are telling the truth or not.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9d5UsAoa1s[/YOUTUBE]

Graces has Malik Beam, that is all.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

A man speaks with his back after all.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm...My bro has a PS3 and a Wii, he said I can borrow one. He has Graces F and Xenoblade. Which should I get first?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hmm...My bro has a PS3 and a Wii, he said I can borrow one. He has Graces F and Xenoblade. Which should I get first?



That's a tough choice.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

What is considered as porn in sigs nowadays on NF?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

Rusty Hearts continues the quality train


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Rusty Hearts continues the quality train



Everytime you say that.. it makes me wanna redownload it and play it.. have they fix the numerous bugs that were present...

*remembers the time I had like 12 mmos on my laptop*


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

depends on what you mean.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

it still lags somewhat but usually only when cutscenes are taking place

Never experienced the other issues.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> it still lags somewhat but usually only when cutscenes are taking place
> 
> Never experienced the other issues.



ok cool... is it still a clusterfuck when trying to reach NPC's


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

clusterfuck?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2012)

zenieth said:


> clusterfuck?



it used to be.. at one time in the beta.. the entire room was full of people trying to partake in a quest to the point you couldn't even see the npc at all


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2012)

well then, no.

you'll see others from time to time but nah nothing serious in clusterfuck situations


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

Good... Imma check it out and see the improvements


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Graces' bosses are harder than Vesperia's.* I'm being honest here. And I never particularly found Eternia's bosses to be difficult.





No...no they aren't. Only bosses that pisses me off in Graces f is the aforementioned Emeraude and the Fodra Queen.



Byrdman said:


> Karol has more quality than most FFX13 Characters


Yous be trolling.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> No...no they aren't. Only bosses that pisses me off in Graces f is the aforementioned Emeraude and the Fodra Queen.



Didn't you only play normal mode?


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Didn't you only play normal mode?



Yup.

inb4Idon'tknowwtfI'mtalkingaboutsinceIonlyplayedondefaultdifficulty


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

Normal was obviously easy. As I said, the real gameplay starts on harder modes. Moderate was more of a normal mode than anything and a good way to start people to learn how to get into comboing more. Hard mode has you start playing smart. Evil & Chaos starts the battles of attrition.

I never had a particular hard time with the bosses in Vesperia compared to my playthrough of Graces which was ungodly at times.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Normal was obviously easy. As I said, the real gameplay starts on harder modes. Moderate was more of a normal mode than anything and a good way to start people to learn how to get into comboing more. Hard mode has you start playing smart. Evil & Chaos starts the battles of attrition.
> 
> I never had a particular hard time with the bosses in Vesperia compared to my playthrough of Graces which was ungodly at times.



I think I just suck at TP based Tales of games after Graces f. I don't remember having this much trouble with bosses on Symphonia or Abyss like I do in Vesperia.

I never attempted the harder modes yet because I'm trying to finish the games real quick.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yous be trolling.



Can't troll the truth 

are you playing ToV on hard mode


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope normal. I don't play stuff on hard mode until I finish on normal.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

Not you... I know you aren't lol


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Ya, not Esura.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Not you... I know you aren't lol





Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, not Esura.





I....I can be hardcore too...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

Normal run, I'll probably do a hard mode run.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2012)

Normal then hardest mode.
Unless the hardest mode actually rewards you well.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't seen any benefits for hard mode on Vesperia. Graces did, which was fabulous for that game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm finally Transcendent on my rep bar! Thank goodness for the K-On! sets!


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

I remember when I was trans. Was my Biomega phase.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

That reminds me of playing LoM on Nightmare mode... everything I think was lvl 99.. me, my pet and supporting character were done in by a Rabite


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't remember that time too well. 

Anyways, I've recently reacquired Orge Battle 64 and am having a blast with it. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm finally Transcendent on my rep bar! Thank goodness for the K-On! sets!













That's for caring
But really KON sets got you that much rep?


Eternal Goob said:


> I don't remember that time too well.
> 
> Anyways, I've recently reacquired Orge Battle 64 and am having a blast with it. :33



Needs an HD and possibly some GOOD voice acting.


Byrdman said:


> That reminds me of playing LoM on Nightmare mode... everything I think was lvl 99.. me, my pet and supporting character were done in by a Rabite



Legend of mana?
Well it must have been THAT rabite.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

this cast.

I'm just dying from every single quest dialogue


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

MURA, I KNOW YOU READ FAIRY TAIL. Fucking porn chapter.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfPguRPnAsg&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

this ost


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I remember when I was trans. Was my Biomega phase.


Biomega?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's for caring
> But really KON sets got you that much rep?



Yeah, a lot of people here likes K-On! and I'm the only member here with enough balls to rep the K-On!.

Also, I did some sets for people. Didn't demand rep or anything but they repped anyways. I don't turn down requests, even from those I dislike as long as its reasonable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfPguRPnAsg&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this ost



This track's pretty kickin'.



> Biomega?



A good manga


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kl10LBy2EME[/YOUTUBE]

One of my absolute favorite RPG game OSTs.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

LoD is good all the time

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE5FRAFfmHo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUZuITYsMVI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]a7OZH-2fq0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

this turn into the link your fav game ost thread? Cool.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

It's better than what it was the last time I came around here, at least we are posting RPG OSTs. :byakuya


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

What happened last time you were here?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

And damnit, you and that emoticon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RDxu5O1gOmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OAxnZLzv1Z4[/YOUTUBE]


Lee Min Jung said:


> What happened last time you were here?



gay ass shit.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What happened last time you were here?



Some mindless convo not relating to RPGs at all.

[YOUTUBE]kM0Ta1p6P94[/YOUTUBE]

Classic music is wonderful.

Mother 3 :33


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJRoRt155mA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiZ4ymqJq0w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duuec5Ybtps[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTBl9oKy7hk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Currently this thread is all bout Graces F, Xenoblade and Rusty Hearts, and w/e pos game CMX is playing. That is the flavor of the week.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Currently this thread is all bout Graces F, Xenoblade and Rusty Hearts, and w/e pos game CMX is playing. That is the flavor of the week.


Nah it's about mother 3 now 
[YOUTUBE]lHEhkeRlldQ[/YOUTUBE]
Why u post megaman2?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Cuz you know we need that every tenth post or what not to go off topic so it can be redirected back on topic. You know, the usual. But ya. Good theme, nonetheless.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

So anyways, what RPG game do you guys think has the most enjoyable storyline?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Cuz you know we need that every tenth post or what not to go off topic so it can be redirected back on topic. You know, the usual. But ya. Good theme, nonetheless.



[YOUTUBE]9_jAzZ2Cu6k[/YOUTUBE]


Eternal Goob said:


> So anyways, what RPG game do you guys think has the most enjoyable storyline?



Lets see Mother 3,Persona 2. What else?
Golden Sun 1 & 2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So anyways, what RPG game do you guys think has the most enjoyable storyline?



Probably Star Ocean 2. Even as generic as it is, it was very enjoyable. 
Tales of Graces F currently has currently the most silliest cast of characters, period.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

You talking bout this generation, Fail?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You talking bout this generation, Fail?



Any generation will do.

My favorites are Baldur's Gate 2, Planescape: Torment, Chrono Trigger, and FF7.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2012)

Just saying go for it when they finish.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 14, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Karol has more quality than most FFX13 Characters



you got me there byrdman, ff 13 has awful characters; but doesnt change the fact that Karol is still a bum; if he didnt have yuri around to prop his ass up and whip him into shape , he would be dead or some where on the streets, it honestly did not help his character that he is not even very good to use, he is by far the slowest character in the game and one of the slowest characters period, and the only way to move across the screen with him is to spam a few of his special attacks, Karol and the 200 man melee was one of the most frustrating tasks there is


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Graces f is so awesome, period. 

Yuri makes me kind of dislike Asbel now though but I still love Graces f more than Vesperia.

I'm now coming up on the last legs of this game (Vesperia). To Zaude! After I finish off these traitor bitches its on to Tales of the Abyss....although to be honest I'm getting Tales-out atm. Might just play Xenoblade afterwards....but I need to catch up on my Tales.

So Tales of the Abyss 3D after Vesperia. Blue Dragon, Xenoblade, and Magna Carta 2 will stay in my backlog for right now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuck...I'm not at the end going by what someone told me.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck....

Hate these "OH ITS THE FINAL BATTLE.....wait, no its not!" shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hmm...My bro has a PS3 and a Wii, he said I can borrow one. He has Graces F and Xenoblade. Which should I get first?


 Xenoblade.. but if you are a Tales fan to the core.. ToG F



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's a tough choice.


 not really if it is quality that you are looking for.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

We get it. You hate Graces. Move on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> We get it. You hate Graces. Move on.


 actually no and I am going to play the game soon. Gift and all.. Friends and Family members know that I am Tales fan..


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm certain if there was a way for Malv to split Tales and Bamco he'd do it in a heartbeat


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> MURA, I KNOW YOU READ FAIRY TAIL. Fucking porn chapter.



I've actually been busy with other shit so I haven't read it yet. Can't wait now.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

Is the new VN out?

She's looking surprisingly Babylonian in your set Mura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah its out, her outfit reminds me of what a female Luke fon fabre would look like.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2012)

I love the fact my second favorite JRPG that has come out this gen is on a Wii, hahaha.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

Xenoblade that good eh MTF?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 14, 2012)

Xenoblade really is good, it's almost like a single-player MMO, but at the same time it totally isn't.  Battle system is great, the voices are actually not bad, really good story with lots of twists, even the "weakest" parts of the story are still largely entertaining (for me, at least). Lots of sidequests to do, which really make it seem like an MMO. It's usually monster killing quests, fetch quests or find/talk to someone for me quests. But doing the quests gives you money, experience and gems to outfit your armor with, armor/weapons, items, etc. so it's not like you're getting nothing for doing them. But, at the same time, if you don't do any quests you won't be penalized for it in any way. They're just a good way to accrue money, experience and items.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

sounds nice. If the battle system is good then I should definitely look into getting it.

MMO like games with a strong story are worth it. I've already come to love Rusty Hearts just because of how well the story breaks the monotony of it all.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 14, 2012)

You also get to control any character you want. But the story is LONG. I've been doing sidequests and progressing the story and all that, but I'm at about 55 hours right now and I'm not even 50% of the way through the story from what I've heard. And it's not a dragging story. Some parts get a little slow, but you still want to keep going to know what happens next.

The battle system is very much MMO-ish as well. You basically scroll through the various skills you have set on your character and choose which ones to use. Normal attacks are auto-attack, where you'll just do a normal attack every ___ seconds automatically, unless you're using one of your skills. The real attacks you choose are your skills, which you can also level up to make them stronger. You can also string together your skills or string them together with your party members skills to get the damage racking up fast. There are also chain attacks, where you fill up the party gauge and then get a chance to chain your attacks together. It's the only time you get to manually choose what skills your party members use during a battle (you can set which skills they will use in battle in the skill menu, though). But the damage racks up insanely fast during chain attacks if you know what you're doing and know which skills complement each other and set each other up.

Another good thing is that your party members AI isn't stupid, so it actually feels like you're working as a team rather than feeling like you're carrying them through the entire battle.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds intriguing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm certain if there was a way for Malv to split Tales and Bamco he'd do it in a heartbeat


 yes!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfPY-8uTFhQ[/YOUTUBE] Zenieth. Look what a Gorgeous place.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfPY-8uTFhQ[/YOUTUBE] Zenieth. Look what a Gorgeous place.



It is gorgeous but I've seen better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It is gorgeous but I've seen better.


 I know....  "Jerk" lol  weird to see you in this tread..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Fail pops up every now and then to get them extra post counts cuz he has raided basically every other thread.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

I've did became a massive post whore yesterday.

[YOUTUBE]PJzedahyjXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Flynn is such a lameass I swear.

And I don't like how

*Spoiler*: __ 



he tells Yuri that people are auto giving his brigade credit for all the exploits Yuri and the Brave Vesperia did and people may never know all the shit he did for people and ask Yuri if he is ok with it. Yuri don't give a darn though but damn Flynn could at least do a shoutout to them or something.




Also, I don't like how Sodia is such a douche even though Yuri is constantly helping Flynn out.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

Finally redownloaded Rusty Hearts... 

This and Champions Online... surprise how Perfect World haven't ruined it.. I hope they don't


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You also get to control any character you want. But the story is LONG. I've been doing sidequests and progressing the story and all that, but I'm at about 55 hours right now and I'm not even 50% of the way through the story from what I've heard. And it's not a dragging story. Some parts get a little slow, but you still want to keep going to know what happens next.
> 
> The battle system is very much MMO-ish as well. You basically scroll through the various skills you have set on your character and choose which ones to use. Normal attacks are auto-attack, where you'll just do a normal attack every ___ seconds automatically, unless you're using one of your skills. The real attacks you choose are your skills, which you can also level up to make them stronger. You can also string together your skills or string them together with your party members skills to get the damage racking up fast. There are also chain attacks, where you fill up the party gauge and then get a chance to chain your attacks together. It's the only time you get to manually choose what skills your party members use during a battle (you can set which skills they will use in battle in the skill menu, though). But the damage racks up insanely fast during chain attacks if you know what you're doing and know which skills complement each other and set each other up.
> 
> Another good thing is that your party members AI isn't stupid, so it actually feels like you're working as a team rather than feeling like you're carrying them through the entire battle.



Sounds like a combination of FFXII auto-pilot style along with White Knight Chronicles style skill chaining.



> actually no and I am going to play the game soon. Gift and all.. Friends and Family members know that I am Tales fan..





> I'm certain if there was a way for Malv to split Tales and Bamco he'd do it in a heartbeat





> yes!!!!



Not exactly convincing. And I don't care about Bamco as much as the next person. But I rather not have the Tales series become another Atelier series in already RPG drought current gen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Graces f is so awesome, period.
> 
> Yuri makes me kind of dislike Asbel now though but I still love Graces f more than Vesperia.
> 
> ...



That's cool.  Have fun with Abyss when you get to it.




Lee Min Jung said:


> MURA, I KNOW YOU READ FAIRY TAIL. Fucking porn chapter.



Lol, just finished reading the chapter.  Mostly a swimsuit showdown.  If you really want something to decry a porn, try the last couple of chapter of HSDK.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not exactly convincing. And I don't care about Bamco as much as the next person.* But I rather not have the Tales series become another Atelier series in already RPG drought current gen.*


Huh? 

At least we get the Atelier series localized consistently. 



PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool.  Have fun with Abyss when you get to it.


Well, I played it before but I had to stop. On the PS2 I beat some loli general girl up and that's where I last left off.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Huh?
> 
> At least we get the Atelier series localized *consistently*.



We've only gotten the Iris, Mana, & now the Arland games.

We still lack the Salburg, Gramnad and the DS games.



Hence the Atelier series being more or less cursed in the west.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> We've only gotten the Iris, Mana, & now the Arland games.
> 
> We still lack the Salburg, Gramnad and the DS games.



Maybe NIS wasn't down with localizing them. I think Atelier Annie on the DS sold like shit even with their extremely low expectations on sales.

I don't really care for the side games, I just want the main ones and we have been getting those a bit more frequently than Tales of games. I'm not even worried about Atelier Ayesha not coming over, that's how confident I am of NIS localizing it (if Tecmo Koei allows).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just finished reading the chapter.  Mostly a swimsuit showdown.  If you really want something to decry a porn, try the last couple of chapter of *HSDK*.



Oh, History's Strongest Disciple Keniichi. Had me thinking what the fuck that was for a while.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Piw4eYSm9ko[/YOUTUBE]

Kaze > Yuna in summoning lol


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

Rusty Hearts cast is top tier

every single one of them.

When your HP merchant has the gall to call you an idiot after mocking you with a rhetorical statement.

<3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 14, 2012)

IMO I am shocked we got as much of the atelier series as we got, at least 10 (Atelier Iris 1-3, mana khemia 1, 2 and mk psp, atelier rorona, merurur, totori, atelier anne) games by my count in a series thats no where close to being a main stream series; honestly this was one of the few series from NIS that never brought me much interest, and in part thats because especially in the last four games the protagonist always seems to be a woman. 

If we had to get more of a series like that, Id rather get more games from the Rhapsody verse.

@Esura, hey man Flynn can get all the accolades he wants, we all know Yuri will get the better prize -> either Estelle, Judith, or rita, or maybe all 3. Although I suspect in all seriousness , at some point off screen in the future he will get together with Estelle.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't see how anyone can't love this cast.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2012)

^Yeah, its free so go for it.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

East, west or EU?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

East server.. when I finally got back to playing it again.. I realized I had a level 3 Frantz lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'd prefer for Karol to get Rita. Originally I was for Yuri to be with Judith but I grown to like Estelle a lot over my playtime. She isn't as great as Sophie or Tear but she is awesome.



How is Estelle as the healer?  

Also, I'm about to go ape shit insane with the Carta game.  I did easy and normal fine and obtained the Yuri and Patty costumes but the AI all of a sudden gets freaking ESP and starts picking cards off before the text have a chance to finish going across the screen.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> How is Estelle as the healer?
> 
> Also, I'm about to go ape shit insane with the Carta game.  I did easy and normal fine and obtained the Yuri and Patty costumes but the AI all of a sudden gets freaking ESP and starts picking cards off before the text have a chance to finish going across the screen.



Estelle is ok. She is the only one with extensive healing spells, but Karol have a few. The only reason I used him as a healer is when Estelle is gone from the party for a long period of time for story reasons. She is definitely not as good as Cheria in Graces f though.

Oh, and fuck that Magna Carta minigame in Graces f. I hate that shit.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Estelle is ok. She is the only one with extensive healing spells, but Karol have a few. The only reason I used him as a healer is when Estelle is gone from the party for a long period of time for story reasons. She is definitely not as good as Cheria in Graces f though.
> 
> Oh, and fuck that Magna Carta minigame in Graces f. I hate that shit.



Where are you now and isn't time to be fighting those hidden bosses


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2012)

username byrdman?

Also channel?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> username byrdman?
> 
> Also channel?



reyo2000

and channel 1 or the first channel


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

ruska sub channel 1?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Estelle is ok. She is the only one with extensive healing spells, but Karol have a few. The only reason I used him as a healer is when Estelle is gone from the party for a long period of time for story reasons. She is definitely not as good as Cheria in Graces f though.
> 
> Oh, and fuck that Magna Carta minigame in Graces f. I hate that shit.



Cheria and Sophie both have access to healing and res spells, which practically makes them vital on harder modes. Estelle is like literally the only ranged healer. Karol was never meant for healing. He has like no range and it just eats TP.


----------



## Esura (Apr 15, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Where are you now and isn't time to be fighting those hidden bosses


I'm skipping them. I'm trying to finish this up in a jiffy.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Cheria and Sophie both have access to healing and res spells, which practically makes them vital on harder modes. Estelle is like literally the only ranged healer. Karol was never meant for healing.



Karol will be your primary healer for quite a bit in the game when you don't have Estelle in your party...and he is no where near as good as Sophie as an alt healer. Worse....parts....of....the....game ever. What is up with RPGs and taking away your primary healer for long periods of time? 

I don't ever want to hear "Nice Aid Smash" ever again in life.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ruska sub channel 1?



Gordon I think but it might have move me to the one under it

edit: Gorgon CH2 now


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

press exit and select switch channel, 

tell me exactly which channel it says you're in.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2012)

Honestly Karol is only meant to be a healer twice in the game. When you use him solo for the 200 man melee, and when Estelle is MIA for a bit. His spells from what I remember have very limited range, I believe Raven might be the second best healer. 

Estelle has nurse and nightingale which is about all you need. 

@esura, karol was always going to be with nan, although I get what you are saying they kind of have the tsundere mode going, but then again rita is tsun tsun to karol and raven as well; yuri is the only male character she has ever shown a semi feminine side to - I dont remeber if it was in the skits or in the regular game play but at one point I know he made her blush

although I must say, I half expected you  to say , I prefer rita with estelle 

I do think judith would be good with yuri, just saying based on what we saw in the game its probably estelle

But yeah I like Tear, she is one of the better female protagonists, although the one from Grace F intrigues me or is it Xillia, which game is the one where the female lead is a big breasted blonde


----------



## Esura (Apr 15, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Honestly Karol is only meant to be a healer twice in the game. When you use him solo for the 200 man melee, and when Estelle is MIA for a bit. His spells from what I remember have very limited range, I believe Raven might be the second best healer.
> 
> Estelle has nurse and nightingale which is about all you need.
> 
> ...



That would be Milla from Xillia.

Don't tell me Karol going to end up with Nan? Don't tell me that. She just dogs my little homeskillet out. Oh, and it not been what some people have been telling me, I would of never thought about a Rita x Estelle pairing. They seem more like BFFs than lesbians to me...until I started reading people say this and I'm reading way too much into the skits they have now.

Tear is cool. She is similar to Yuri, but with boobs and uses magic.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

I swear my DC issues... I hate this new router... I like how I can go from utilizing like 50% of my network connectivity down to like 0 in a instant


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

was wondering what happened to you man.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah I DC a lot... this is like the 4 time


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh shit, how big of a dl is it?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

Around 5 Gigs I wanna say but its neat... a lot of improvements from the Beta and its probably the best anime-style MMO out right now..

Nice story too

MMO's are really taking a step up

Currently the MMO's that I played that have the best storyline:
Rusty Hearts
Dragon Nest 
Age of Conan
The Lord of the Rings Online
Prius Online

Edit: add SMT: Imagine & GhostX


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRwo2VGbNAA[/YOUTUBE]

It needs it own anime series


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

I just did a quest that killed that poor town square dog

:uva


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

and why does Vincent remind of Aizen.. like he is waiting to troll


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Dat fucking F/Z episode  Dat Excalibur


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> That would be Milla from Xillia.
> 
> Don't tell me Karol going to end up with Nan? Don't tell me that. She just dogs my little homeskillet out. Oh, and it not been what some people have been telling me, I would of never thought about a Rita x Estelle pairing. They seem more like BFFs than lesbians to me...until I started reading people say this and I'm reading way too much into the skits they have now.
> 
> Tear is cool. She is similar to Yuri, but with boobs and uses magic.



Yea I honestly thought rita x estelle was more of reach than yuri x flynn; rita is a social outcast who meets the first group of people who treat her well, and estelle is especially nice and around her age, so they are kind of like sisters or like you said BFFs

I hate to burst your bubble, but its pretty much locked karol x nan

although I am really curious if the ps3 version adds something to the story, like whats the deal with the mini pirate girl


----------



## Esura (Apr 15, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea I honestly thought rita x estelle was more of reach than yuri x flynn; rita is a social outcast who meets the first group of people who treat her well, and estelle is especially nice and around her age, so they are kind of like sisters or like you said BFFs
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble, but its pretty much locked karol x nan
> 
> although I am really curious if the ps3 version adds something to the story, like whats the deal with the mini pirate girl



Damn, people ship Yuri x Flynn too?

It took until the incident in Heliord for Rita to finally open up to Estelle though. Rita was originally a hardass to everyone before and kept calling her by her full name than her nickname Yuri gave her but Estelle has that Naruto-like power of making everyone she meets like/love her eventually.

Right now I'm in the Enduring Shrine of Zaude, so I guess I'm getting closer to the end but with no Nan in sight. Unless they show her in the end or something.

For you to be able to play as Patty and Flynn they would have to add something additional to the story though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat fucking F/Z episode  Dat Excalibur



It was too amzaing, I teared up at its beauty. Ufotable outdid itself once again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2012)

*USA Today!*

*'Xenoblade' pierces Wii role-playing void*



> Xenoblade represents something of an evolution for the Japanese role-playing game, combining the genre's melodramatic storytelling with the open-world exploration of Western epics like Skyrim. Wii owners, who have been deprived of this generation's most innovative RPGs, won't want to miss this one. Three and a half stars out of four.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope that supposed 3DS title Monolith Soft is working on has something to do with Xenoblade. Hell, even if all they did is port Xenoblade to the 3DS, and it cost $80, I'd still buy it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea I honestly thought rita x estelle was more of reach than yuri x flynn; rita is a social outcast who meets the first group of people who treat her well, and estelle is especially nice and around her age, so they are kind of like sisters or like you said BFFs
> 
> I hate to burst your bubble, but its pretty much locked karol x nan
> 
> although I am really curious if the ps3 version adds something to the story, like whats the deal with the mini pirate girl



Lol, I'm almost tempted to get an X-Box 360 consel just to play Versperia.  I was hoping that the PS3 version would have been localized here.

Also, finally beat the Carta game to obtain all three title costumes for Cheria, Sophie, and Asbel.  The AI laxed after an unknown amount of times I had to retry the cards on Hard.   One of the things I going to retain are the titles for the next playthrough so I do not have to go through that nightmare again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I'm almost tempted to get an X-Box 360 consel just to play Versperia.  I was hoping that the PS3 version would have been localized here.



PS3 vesperia came out in 2009. I'm gonna assume its not coming here.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *USA Today!*
> 
> *'Xenoblade' pierces Wii role-playing void*



Nice. Right now my rating is around a 9/10. Few small problems but such a well made game, They should be proud. I fucking hate Xenosega but this is a great game!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2012)

^xenosaga has no relation to xenoblade, other than xeno in the title, and I think some people might have been involved in both; although I love xenosaga so , eh

Id rather see port of xenoblade to a good console rather than a 3ds port, but with Nintendo owning it , its unfortunate

@Esura, is Zaude the one in the middle? If so thats not that close to the end, although I cant recall where the final boss fight occurs but I dont remeber it being back at zaude but maybe it is; I just know you run into at least one more time 

I dont know if you can never say never, I mean how long was it in between Abyss and Abyss 3ds; apparently 6 and 1/2 years; about 2 and 4 months for grace and grace f; and 11 years between phantasia snes and gba us release, 8 yrs between the ps1 jap release and the us gba release ; so its not like they have never had long gaps


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

Mission by homeless man to defeat Dewey Decimator, a boss made entirely out of books. 

Parting words.

"Strike a blow against literacy"

This game


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

Nadia: The demon gear is an artifact that focuses thought
Frantz: I'm certain its something angela can utilize quite well.
Angela: Huh who said my name?
Nadia: heh good one, but seriously this is a evil machine we'd need someone exceptional to do this.
Angela: Hey I'm evil, plenty evil, I'm a witch and I can become even more evil than I am right now.
Nadia: That's cute dear, but don't try so hard you'll pull something.
Nadia: Either way, you'll ned to obtain a device called the tiara of corrupt souls.
Frantz: So something from your wardrobe?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

Estel: The young should have an open heart to music. But you seem to have the shriveled heart of a civil servant.
Angela: You take that back! There's nothing civil about me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2012)

The way the dialogue is, sounding like a troll off in who's gonna be the biggest dick in the game.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

One of the missions is Anger management for the party.

And the dialogue goes as such.

Nadia: I've been receiving complaints about your anger issues from the townsfolk
Angela: Who the hell is angry? Tell me who sent it and I'll show them anger.
Nadia: See that's what I'm talking about, and anyways the letter was anonymous.
Angela: Was it Elma? Estel? Georg? I know it was that pot bellied mayor wasn't it?
Nadia: Have you assaulted all of those people?
Angela: Tracy! And after I went out of my way to get that slob wine. Just you wait, I'll gut him and show him everything he's ever eaten
Nadia: No, now get over to georg for your lessons, both of you.
Frantz: Not my problem.
Nadia: I've received complaints about you two.
Frantz: Degenerates...
Angela: Come on, just slip a name, I promise the complaints will stop rather quickly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

Isn't one of the missions you have to save the mayor pig or something like that.. I remember from beta how mad Angela was at that request


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah, she said it'd be better if they just left him to be slaughtered


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

Angela: What do you need all of these shards for.
Nadia: Do you really want to know?
Angela: On second thought, No I think it's better if I didn't. Right Frantz?
Frantz: Don't drag me into this.
Angela: Oh come on, you know you're a bit curious.
Frantz: No I'm not, because I'm not a nosy gold digger like you.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 15, 2012)

played RH, it was cool but i got bored lol. SMT sounds so good but its JPN only. Xenoblade is awesome, loving it though i have onyl just got to colony 6 since the sidequests take forever. that doesnt bug me much though, i like it and the affinity chart with the ppl and team memebers.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> played RH, it was cool but i got bored lol. *SMT sounds so good but its JPN only.* Xenoblade is awesome, loving it though i have onyl just got to colony 6 since the sidequests take forever. that doesnt bug me much though, i like it and the affinity chart with the ppl and team memebers.



SMT 1 & 2 have english patches. If you're talking about the online version IMAGINE, that too is available in english.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh god

the focus mission.

Finished the quest


Gorgon:"Trust me, this ritual will be over in a second."
*Tude: Sure, whatever you say.
*Gorgon: Oh also don't look behind you before the ritual is over.
*baseball bat out of nowhere
*Tude: huh why do you say tha...
*Gorgon upside the head with a louis ville slugger
*Gorgon: Told you not to look behind you.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> played RH, it was cool but i got bored lol. SMT sounds so good but its JPN only. Xenoblade is awesome, loving it though i have onyl just got to colony 6 since the sidequests take forever. that doesnt bug me much though, i like it and the affinity chart with the ppl and team memebers.



How far did you get?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 15, 2012)

zen: i was talking about imagine, i have both 1 and 2 though. how much is patched?

by: up to colony 6 lol. I love doing sidequests and raising ppls affinity too much. the game is just great.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> zen: i was talking about imagine, i have both 1 and 2 though. how much is patched?
> 
> by: up to colony 6 lol. I love doing sidequests and raising ppls affinity too much. the game is just great.



Imagine is in english.. good thing is that it's actually canon lol

but I should of said in RH

Angela actually thinking about eating Haken soldiers


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 15, 2012)

niiice, still wish they did soul eater or something else too. 

I haven't played RH in months; deleted from my comp since it was taking up space. that was back when it was a beta though; so it could have improved by then too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya but you know, since I read the first 300 chapters, I am obligated to finish the series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Shit I dropped the one piece anime like a bad habit. 540 episodes was enough for me, I felt like I was watching it out of obligation, not because I enjoyed it and when that happens then its time....


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> Shit I dropped the one piece anime like a bad habit. 540 episodes was enough for me, I felt like I was watching it out of obligation, not because I enjoyed it and when that happens then its time....



Go watch Technolyze and Michiko to Hatchin right now


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Go watch Technolyze and Michiko to Hatchin right now



lol I have plenty of series to keep me busy. I checked out the synopsis for both of them, seems pretty interesting so I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

HOw is that Accel World? Oh, and the new Eureka 7?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Accel World has a strong story but a wimpy MC but I still say its worth it. Yeah, a new Euraka Seven, sequel which appears but not confirmed to be Renton and Eureka's son.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Ya, they gonna tease that son thing for a while. Watch them fuckers pull an Avatar and tease us like Zuko's mother. Dem bitches.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2012)

Behold the Glory of Neo Granzon!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMJ31Q-1KCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Europe - Club Nintendo's commemorative coin set*



NoE are fucking trolls, I want it!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o01-Vi7WOrs[/YOUTUBE]

you can see them at the end of this trailer..


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Angela actually thinking about eating Haken soldiers



She sees the efficiency in using your allies corpses as weaponry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Coins? Is this some kind of late April Fools?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Coins? Is this some kind of late April Fools?


 nah, is a reward for buying all 3 games in Europe.. I want those coins..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I want those collectible coins, fuck those NoE cuntards.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I want those collectible coins, fuck those NoE cuntards.


 NoE is the cool Nintendo now...how the tables changed now ah?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> She sees the efficiency in using your allies corpses as weaponry.



Well I finally got to the next area.. One thing I have always like about this game is the boss encounters.

Although I notice they removed a lot of quest from the first level.. it use to be that you got them from the bulletin board but that's a good thing


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

The only redeemable thing about NoA is Reggie nowadays.

Though, compared to Japanese Club Nintendo, both NoA and NoE is shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

At any rate, I am still playing Lufia II.

Just spent two hours gambling to get a Dragon Sword.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I've barely been able to play anything since Friday. 

Today, I get back to playing Xenoblade.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udPNo-WYg5g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

I played that. 

It's actually not terrible for an MMORPG. At least it has good gameplay.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Did this just turn into a MMO thread while I was gone?



Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, they gonna tease that son thing for a while. Watch them fuckers pull an Avatar and tease us like Zuko's mother. Dem bitches.



LOL

Speaking of Avatar....anyone watch The Legend of Korra? Shit is so dope and badass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry, Esura, let's talk about Hentai instead since that's way more relevant.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Sometimes I think you like it when I do talk about hentai as I mentioned fuck all about hentai right now.

This was supposed to be the Tales of Vesperia thread.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

This is supposed to be the anime thread, duh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

If it makes you guys feel better, I've been playing RPGs all weekend.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought that's all you played any time ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Not true. 

Common misconception.


Very rarely I will play a non-RPG title. But it does happen. 

3D Dot Game Heroes
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Darksiders
Mortal Kombat


These are all current-gen, non-RPG games I have played and own.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Did this just turn into a MMO thread while I was gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ofc, Ofc. Been following that shit close for a while. Waiting for ep 3. It is fucking sexy to look at, the animation ofc. Wanna see some sick animation, take a look at F/Z that last episode that came out. NOW THAT IS SOME ANIMATION.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ofc, Ofc. Been following that shit close for a while. Waiting for ep 3. It is fucking sexy to look at, the animation ofc. Wanna see some sick animation, take a look at F/Z that last episode that came out. NOW THAT IS SOME ANIMATION.



Right now I'm on Episode 7 for Fate/ZERO on my PS3.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Well fuck, you are close to catching up, only like 8 more episodes, get 'er done.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm on it man, like white on rice.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Your gonna love that New OP by Kalafina. I've been listening to the album non-stop all weekend.

[YOUTUBE]JXRkP-Jj9wA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Next PS3 game I will buy is Dragon's Dogma.

Fuck Fate zero cunts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

NEVER!!! 


Not going to buy DLC at all. Not ever.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Your gonna love that New OP by Kalafina. I've been listening to the album non-stop all weekend.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JXRkP-Jj9wA[/YOUTUBE]



YEEESSS!  now have this, first OP and ED.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Your gonna love that New OP by Kalafina. I've been listening to the album non-stop all weekend.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JXRkP-Jj9wA[/YOUTUBE]



Not as good as the first season OP.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not as good as the first season OP.



Oh yes it is. Maybe because I've been constantly listening to it but its a great song in my opinion.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh yes it is. Maybe because I've been constantly listening to it but its a great song in my opinion.



Never said it was bad, but I greatly preferred the first season's OP.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxSN4nUNlDM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I got this in my MP3 player. Listen while at work.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 16, 2012)

same. this one doesn't have the feeling of the first one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Never said it was bad, but I greatly preferred the first season's OP.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxSN4nUNlDM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I got this in my MP3 player. Listen while at work.





Itachifan727 said:


> same. this one doesn't have the feeling of the first one.



Well, different opinions I suppose. I did like the first OP as well, this one came out strong for me though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Ya first one was good too cuz of the action it had in it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

CMX is gonna buy DD? 

I thought Diablo III was your baby.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am going to avoid DD, Capcom being my major reason..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Stop it Malvin, get DD.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Stop it Malvin, get DD.


 hmm, new IP with DLC on Disc?  .... I am going to buy RE6 knowing I am going to get screw by it...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol I wanna get the game, but Crapcom is behind it, so......


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

It's the best thing "Crapcom" has dished out in a long time.



> Development
> 
> The game is being developed by Capcom staff members that had previously worked on the Resident Evil and Devil May Cry series, including director Hideaki Itsuno,[7] who previously directed games such as Resident Evil: Outbreak[6] and Devil May Cry 3,[13] and producer Hiroyuki Kobayashi.[6] During the press conference at Capcom's Captivate event in 2011, director Hideaki Itsuno said that Dragon's Dogma is a game he had been dreaming about making since his school days. He was able to realize it now due to advancing technology, and has been directing a staff of around 150 people at Capcom Japan for the past two years development time (three years including conceptual phases).[9] As of April 2011, the game's development status was at 50%.[11]
> 
> ...



From the Wikipedia article. 

Also, who cares about on-disc DLC.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Is there content locked on the disc that I will have to pay for extra?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

7 years span? oh that is long..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, it's like people don't understand the purpose of on-disc DLC whatsoever.

Also, Malvin, I corrected myself, and just posted some development info instead.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Also they just fucked me over on SFxT for my 360 version. Left out some features....so ya, fuck them.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

No                .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also they just fucked me over on SFxT for my 360 version. Left out some features....so ya, fuck them.


 and the PC version doesn't have the On Disc DLC... also Capcom as a company has no shame and still doing such method.. RE6 confirmed to do the same..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Capcom doesn't need to have any shame. They can do whatever the hell they want. You can complain when they sell you half a game and make you pay $100 in DLC to play the rest. But they can put their DLC on their own discs to make it easier to unlock and access when they're ready to make it available.

Also, lol targeting Capcom like they're the only "bad guys" who do it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't say that they are the only ones to do it. You all were talking bout DD, so that I why I said something bout Crapcom. And ofc, a company can do whatever they want with the game, no one said they can't. Cuz obviously they are just hurting themselves because they like it for some reason. Also, it is not called DLC if it is on the disc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Capcom doesn't need to have any shame. They can do whatever the hell they want. You can complain when they sell you half a game and make you pay $100 in DLC to play the rest. *But they can put their DLC on their own discs to make it easier to unlock and access when they're ready to make it available.*
> 
> Also, lol targeting Capcom like they're the only "bad guys" who do it.


 that reason went to the toilet with the PC version of SFxT now that said I know they are not the only one doing this.. Also one of my major issue is if you are going to do DLC on the Disc put that info in the damn Box art of the game, Just say it, do not lie about it, do not hide it and just move forward with that practice...I don't want to feel rip off... I get your point Death Kun ...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

The thing it comes down to is this; they don't factor in the on-disc DLC into the price of the game when it goes to retail. It's going to be $59.99 no matter what, whether there's on-disc DLC or not. They don't factor it in whatsoever, because it's not supposed to be available when you buy the game. So you shouldn't be feeling ripped off whatsoever.

But if you really feel like you're getting ripped off, just unlock the content yourself. And stop arguing semantics, Lee. No one gives a damn what it should be technically called. It's called on-disc DLC, get over it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 16, 2012)

it's called bullshit i don't want to pay for after already having bought the physical disc. if the game was like digital maybe i could understand that shit, but if it's a physical copy you bought it with your $$ and you own the disc and anything inside it, be it extra costumes or chars or w/e the fuck. if that stuff is locked and you have to shell out more cash for something you thought was a full game, that like bullshit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol, I'll get over it, when they stop implementing these tactics. Or atleast warn us on the box like Mal said. I have no problem with DLC, if it is DLC, not nec day 1 DLC, but it already being on the disc. 

Also you saying " because it's not supposed to be available when you buy the game" don't really make a dif, cuz there are games that have that day 1 DLC on the Disc already. Recently it was ME3, that already had the data for the day 1 DLC on the disc. So that data was already available when we bought the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Whatever, I'm not arguing with you people, because we're on completely opposing sides and neither of us will ever change our stances. This isn't the right thread to do it in anyway.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww was having some fun too.  

Now if Capcom got the rights to Shenmue....


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I know when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em.  In this case, we'll argue for hours about semantics and completely subjective opinions until one of us eventually leaves, so I'm just ending it early.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Now if Capcom got the rights to Shenmue....



They would ruin it. ...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

If you could choose the company who would get the rights over Shenmue for dev, who would it be?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Nintendo.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nintendo.



I'd go with this.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, Nintendo doesn't really mess that much up. 

Also, I hope Dragon's Dogma has some sort of limited edition exclusive stuff that isn't just early DLC or something. Maybe a (concept) art book? I'd totally buy the limited edition if it was like Skyrim's art book.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

At the very least Nintendo won't have horrible day 1 dlc in Shenmue 3. 



> Yeah, Nintendo doesn't really mess that much up.



At the very least I fully expect them to try they best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, Nintendo doesn't really mess that much up.
> 
> Also, I hope Dragon's Dogma has some sort of limited edition exclusive stuff that isn't just early DLC or something. Maybe a (concept) art book? I'd totally buy the limited edition if it was like Skyrim's art book.


DD is not out of the question for me, I just feel down with Capcom right now...maybe I am going to get it. May is not that far.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> At the very least Nintendo won't have horrible day 1 dlc in Shenmue 3.
> 
> 
> 
> At the very least I fully expect them to try they best.



I approve this notion. 

Since it will be open world, I wouldn't mind Rocksteady/Rockstar going with it. Although it is more of an Asian background, Nintendo might be better.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma is one of the most redeemable things Capcom has made in years besides the forever awesome MH games and REvelations.

Don't knock DD just because it's Capcom, knock it (or praise it) based on the actual game. 



Eternal Goob said:


> At the very least I fully expect them to try they best.



Nintendo would give it all they got.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Aint gonna knock on MH series, cuz that is dope.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Still hoping we get complete MHTriG localization confirmation from Capcom sometime in the near future. Maybe at E3... ?

Wishful thinking.  They'll probably showcase MH4 or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Dragon's Dogma is one of the most redeemable things Capcom has made in years besides the forever awesome MH games and REvelations.
> 
> *Don't knock DD just because it's Capcom, knock it (or praise it) based on the actual game*.
> 
> ...


 it is hard to do that lol. really hard...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

That is like my love-hate relationship with Sega and Sonic. Such a tipsy relationship.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2012)

But sonic is shit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Not all of them. I am still playing my genesis games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

SHUT UP!

PLAY SNES!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 16, 2012)

Now I can't unsee the thought of Miyamoto in a rave.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

the only good thing about VGA 2011 and the Zelda tribute..


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 16, 2012)

that is so lulzy  *saves*


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Capcom doesn't need to have any shame. They can do whatever the hell they want. You can complain when they sell you half a game and make you pay $100 in DLC to play the rest. But they can put their DLC on their own discs to make it easier to unlock and access when they're ready to make it available.
> 
> Also, lol targeting Capcom like they're the only "bad guys" who do it.



And a person can choose to not purchase said product if it comes down to it. They can do whatever the hell they want and so can the consumer. I personally don't care anymore, so you could say I'm apart of the problem, but I still completely sympathize with those who opposes on-disc DLC.

Money talks, bullshit walks. Get enough people to boycott products with on disc DLC and you can impact the publishers (because its often the publisher's call when it comes to DLC and its implementation of it). However, I'm not seeing any movements though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I'm gonna start playing Star Ocean 4 again. I haven't beaten Ethereal Queen yet so I got something to do in it.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2012)

yo death-kun, what with dat bootleg MSPA parody sig?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh god they actually took angela's advice and are feeding the troops haken meat

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2BGsqtY1o0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Hmm...I am watching a Kdrama right now Esu. And I have a feeling that I think you would love it too.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Do they have some Korean girls that make your dick hard just by looking? 

And do they have an interesting premise that looks to be chock full of interesing stuff? 


I'm a fan of One Tree Hill (before Chad Michael Murray left and before the show went to shit post-high school) and Supernatural.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Preordered this and that Vesperia anime for Blu Ray. And yes I watched UBW already but I want to have it on the Ray Ray.

To be honest, I liked UBW more than the anime. Probably because due to its movie nature it got to the point much damn faster than the anime. Its cool when the VN take a bit to get to the point cause of character building and all that. Anime version shouldn't take that long.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep, Yep and Yep.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is hard to do that lol. really hard...



Actually, it's extremely easy to do, providing you aren't a closed-minded fool.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh god they actually took angela's advice and are feeding the troops haken meat
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2BGsqtY1o0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Seriously?

 lol... I had forgotten the mayor is a drunkard lol

@Esura you need to play Muv-luv


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm visual noveled out atm. Its the reason I haven't started 999 yet.

Fate/stay night and Tsukihime took a crazy amounts of my life away...and I didn't even FINISH Tsukihime yet. I _still _got to do the Kohaku route.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm visual noveled out atm. Its the reason I haven't started 999 yet.
> 
> Fate/stay night and Tsukihime took a crazy amounts of my life away...and I didn't even FINISH Tsukihime yet. I _still _got to do the Kohaku route.



You be slackin' Esura. Your almost there, just wrap it up and call it a night.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Go read Wolfen Crest. That shit can fuck you up.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma demo next week. 

/derailattempt


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> You be slackin' Esura. Your almost there, just wrap it up and call it a night.



I...can't. I will eventually when my elder bro moves out.

I'm not in the mood of explaining why I'm reading a visual novel with an anime sex scene in the background (yes I know there are very few of them but...). Sigh...its been like five months man......sigh...


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm visual noveled out atm. Its the reason I haven't started 999 yet.
> 
> Fate/stay night and Tsukihime took a crazy amounts of my life away...and I didn't even FINISH Tsukihime yet. I _still _got to do the Kohaku route.



I suggest you start on it although it would take a lot of time especially with Alternative but you have to play the comedy love story and the Military Unlimited to really feel the emotional impact that Alternative will through..

In all honestly.. the cast in Alternative as a whole are probably the most noble sacrificing bunch of women I've ever seen plus the character development is outstanding... 

Its a sad story tho

@Mura you should start on Muv-Luv also


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Go read Wolfen Crest.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Go read Wolfen Crest.



Read it and love it... I like the finale though.. how the author makes the main character appear human in a sense and how the main villain becomes monstrous

but you should read Freak Squeele


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Read it and love it... I like the finale though.. how the author makes the main character appear human in a sense and how the main villain becomes monstrous
> 
> but you should read Freak Squeele




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat fucking school shooting was rough.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dat fucking school shooting was rough.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes it was although the raping of the teacher was even worse..


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dat fucking school shooting was rough.





Byrdman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was although the raping of the teacher was even worse..



That reminds me of an amusing anecdote...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was although the raping of the teacher was even worse..




*Spoiler*: __ 



That arc was too much for my soul to take. Atleast in 1 sitting. I have no words for that arc.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was although the raping of the teacher was even worse..



What is this anime and where can I watch?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> That reminds me of an amusing anecdote...







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That arc was too much for my soul to take. Atleast in 1 sitting. I have no words for that arc.




*Spoiler*: __ 



After seeing raping in Muv-Luv Alt this was a cakewalk.. atleast no alien tentacles were involve 






> What is this anime and where can I watch?



not an anime.. but a manga or manwha I think


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I blame Mura for my newfound interest in rape in mangas.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Well that manga takes it to the next level.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well that manga takes it to the next level.



Its a VN and you have no idea 


*Spoiler*: __ 



it ends with the girl body being taken apart and she is still getting rape and actually enjoying it (they did something to her if I remember) but all that was left was the nervous system and they were "raping" that..


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


>



Don't pretend like you're interested, whore.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Its a VN and you have no idea
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ok....that's a bit far....

How is that even possible?




I don't want to know.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Its a VN and you have no idea
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well that is just grotesque and....no. But ..........no.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Its a VN and you have no idea
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So it's like Human Centipede II for the squeamish?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyways, I shall now read Wolfen Crest. That teacher who gets raped is one of the main characters no?

First I shall watch some Fate/ZERO then catch up on some Naruto and Bleach manga. Also some Claymore.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Anyways, I shall now read Wolfen Crest. That teacher who gets raped is one of the main characters no?



Yup!
/10char


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I blame Mura for my newfound interest in rape in mangas.



Wait....wut?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Don't pretend like you're interested, whore.



I'm actually interested 




Esura said:


> Ok....that's a bit far....
> 
> How is that even possible?
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You gotta play it but this isn't even crazy scene.. its the infamous head chomp.. I should show it to you lol 







Lee Min Jung said:


> Well that is just grotesque and....no. But ..........no.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its disturbing because the aliens weren't sexually interested.. they were examining her and studying humans.. after all they consider humans as none living material since they are carbon based  






> So it's like Human Centipede II for the squeamish?



Something like it except that every major hole I think gets violated


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok....that's a bit far....
> 
> How is that even possible?
> 
> ...



Lawls, only a bit far?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Wait....wut?



Its a stretch. I meant to say h-manga and other shit. And you know why. 

Its cool though, broading my horizons is a good thing.


Anyways, I listened to this today.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54IN3URGuM8[/YOUTUBE]

And I thought of something. They should make an anime of The Warriors.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta play it but this isn't even crazy scene.. its the infamous head chomp.. I should show it to you lol



Don't spoil that shit for me, at least PM him or something.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

OR.............not.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't spoil that shit for me, at least PM him or something.



But...he had it in a spoiler tag.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I'm actually interested
> 
> Something like it except that every major hole I think gets violated



Don't lie. Besides. I don't have an anecdote.

Well, I do... but it's one I've only told one person before.

And that still sounds like Diet Human Centipede II in comparison to the real thing.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not gonna post it.. you really need to play the VN's... Muv-Luv is the typical Harem filled with comedy etc, Unlimited which you will get after finishing the two main story routes 
involves the beginning on Alternative but the ending is a complete shocker then Alternative takes everything up a notch.. I wouldn't recommend if you are weak at heart.. literally they don't hold back..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> But...he had it in a spoiler tag.



He said he was wanted to show it to you, I don't wanna see it yet.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAAH

......Who is going to buy a ticket with me?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

It sounds great. Not playing it though. I need a break from all VNs...all of them.

I'm not going to even try and 100% Fate/stay night anymore like Mura did either.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I'm not gonna post it.. you really need to play the VN's... Muv-Luv is the typical Harem filled with comedy etc, Unlimited which you will get after finishing the two main story routes
> involves the beginning on Alternative but the ending is a complete shocker then Alternative takes everything up a notch..* I wouldn't recommend if you are weak at heart*.. literally they don't hold back..



I don't know what this means.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> It sounds great. Not playing it though. I need a break from all VNs...all of them.
> 
> I'm not going to even try and 100% Fate/stay night anymore like Mura did either.



Thank you for reminding me that I did do that, good times.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> He said he was wanted to show it to you, I don't wanna see it yet.


I figured he would of spoiler tag. Its the Byrd Man! 

Hey, PM me some rape stuff please. Would be nice to watch some after Fate/ZERO.



Lee Min Jung said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> ......Who is going to buy a ticket with me?



You are on your own. I'm officially done with any movie with a focus on cars.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to be weak of heart...til I read over 100 NTR hentais.

My heart is solid as a fucking rock now, only warmed by the beautiful face of Sophie.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey, PM me some rape stuff please. Would be nice to watch some after Fate/ZERO.



lol, am I the person to turn to for rape material?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> lol, am I the person to turn to for rape material?



Well...yeah.

I'm the guy you go to for the i*c*st and housewife stuff. I also collect straight shota too. I'm a beasty king too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I figured he would of spoiler tag. Its the Byrd Man!
> 
> Hey, PM me some rape stuff please. Would be nice to watch some after Fate/ZERO.
> 
> ...



But...but FAST AND FURIOUS. Also, on a side note, I am waiting on Men In Black 3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well...yeah.
> 
> I'm the guy you go to for the i*c*st and housewife stuff. I also collect straight shota too. I'm a beasty king too.



....Want H-anime or H-manga? I got plenty of i*c*st doujin and H-anime on my computer too.

......Fuck I just caved in, didn't I?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> I don't know what this means.



 if you do play it.. I would like to see your reaction to the head chomp..

It actually cause a major fan outbreak about how gruesome it was to the point.. a patch was developed to block it out lol

and it happens out of nowhere while you are in the middle of a conversation.. a character gets their head eaten by an alien monster lol

Wait a min... where did this i*c*st talk come from?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Men in Black 3 is going to be pure gold with Josh Brolin. Perfection right there.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Angela: Nadia are you fired because you're old and unpopular? Are you just a surplus NPC with any real quests now?

dis fucking game


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> if you do play it.. I would like to see your reaction to the head chomp..
> 
> It actually cause a major fan outbreak about how gruesome it was to the point.. a patch was developed to block it out lol
> 
> ...



It came from your body ripping rape discussion.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

How many different types of tentacles are there?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Actually, it's extremely easy to do, providing you aren't a closed-minded fool.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 not really, with the weight such company has on my decision, nothing to do with being a close minded person..


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> not really, with the weight such company has on my decision, nothing to do with being a close minded person..



Would you prefer weak-willed, then?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Would you prefer weak-willed, then?


 I see a trap....should I fall for it?   anyway whatever you feel like..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JEwfk2OQnQ[/YOUTUBE]

MV of the year.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I see a trap....should I fall for it?   anyway whatever you feel like..



Almost had it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> It grew on me after awhile.
> 
> Have you read any monster girl doujins? Yep, I'm that hardcore, not to toot my own horn and all that.
> 
> ...



I've read some but not many. Surprising come to think of it, I just haven't come across many.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Kicking VII in the balls?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, buying a PS3 just for this game. Decided.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yup, buying a PS3 just for this game. Decided.



The NA release got delayed to early 2013. I reported it last week I think.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> I've read some but not many. Surprising come to think of it, I just haven't come across many.


I don't know why, but monster girls are oddly titillating. I'm an odd friend.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Kicking VII in the balls?



Nope. I'm one who thinks very highly of FFVII. I personally consider it and FFX the ultimate FF experience. I even consider it superior to FFVI.

I'm actually giving F/SN its due praises when I compared it to FFVII.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

gimme dat shit. Although it is Bandai-Namco again trying to bring it over here. Fucking 2013 ><


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

level 21 byrd.

Also the trainers got replaced with cutouts



Estel: Sings off key when touched
Gorgon: Induces urge to punch
Joheim: attacks passerby skeletons
Gina: The face makes your fist itchy


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol, that is the only thing that Z has been saying when coming into this thread for like 2 weeks now. Usually always quoting something from Rusty Hearts.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Curious question. Is Kiritsugu and Maiya knocking boots? She seems to be all on his dick.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

it's so good I've got nothing but praise.

edit: Yes Esua


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Curious question. Is Kiritsugu and Maiya knocking boots? She seems to be all on his dick.



Ya.....they might as well.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah RH dialogue is pretty funny... I actually wanna see this animated especially after seeing that animation trailer... it would be better than a good majority of these shows on now


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> it's so good I've got nothing but praise.
> 
> edit: Yes Esua





Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya.....they might as well.



Ah...thats fucked up. Iri is too damn hot to just be fucking around with others.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Maiya and Kiri had been together far longer than Kiri and Iri


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah...thats fucked up. Iri is too damn hot to just be fucking around with others.



Ya, fucker is downgrading.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

You seem to be of the impression that there are serious feelings there.

There aren't.

He fucks her
She gets fucked by him

business as usual.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2012)

I like how the convo gone from rape to Muv Luv rape to Esura liking One Tree Hill (for fucks sakes) to Kiritsugu bumping uglies with that one chick.

Anyway, finished off the Greede arc in WKC. That was actually fairly good. Except for the Greede Underbelly. Seriously, fuck that place and everything it stood for.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You seem to be of the impression that there are serious feelings there.
> 
> There aren't.
> 
> ...


Point taken.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I like how the convo gone from rape to Muv Luv rape to *Esura liking One Tree Hill (for fucks sakes)* to Kiritsugu bumping uglies with that one chick.
> 
> Anyway, finished off the Greede arc in WKC. That was actually fairly good. Except for the Greede Underbelly. Seriously, fuck that place and everything it stood for.



I just mentioned it in passing. Didn't really go any further than that.

Well, I'm one episode away from completing season 1 of Fate/Zero. Rider is a boss. Best Servant ever. Manliness just oozes all over him.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, I finished all of the current Fate/ZERO episodes thus far. Now I need to catch up on some Claymore manga then back to Vesperia I go.

And hentai artists work fast. There is already hentai of the new female protag for Pokemon Black 2 and White 2, well drawn at that. Rule 34 at full force.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

For me, it is all about Xenoblade...


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I noticed, as you don't really post about anything unless its pertaining to Xenoblade.

Fret not though, as I shall be working my way towards it shortly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I noticed, as you don't really post about anything unless its pertaining to Xenoblade.
> 
> Fret not though, as I shall be working my way towards it shortly.


 I guess so... , the fever might go down a soon I finished the game ones again but this time killing all the secret monsters..


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Curse this game's lack of fan art


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

what are these “small breasts” you speak of

truly they are the stuff of myth and legend


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok, I finished all of the current Fate/ZERO episodes thus far. Now I need to catch up on some Claymore manga then back to Vesperia I go.
> 
> And hentai artists work fast. There is already hentai of the new female protag for Pokemon Black 2 and White 2, well drawn at that. Rule 34 at full force.



Episode 11 had an extended version, a longer conversation between the three kings. The TV version was shortened because it was too long. You saw the extended version, right? About Kiritsugu and Maiya, totally one sided from Maiya's side. He is totally faithful to Irisviel, the Drama CD that came with the bluray has proved that for sure.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Holy Shit, a new Bethesda IP.  Looks dark and gritty.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy Shit, a new Bethesda IP.  Looks dark and gritty.



>MFW I  last month and nobody cared

It'd be nice if the game looked like that trailer, though. But I enjoy the overzealous art design more.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2012)

Too bad the game won't look that good, the graphics were nice for the video though.

You tried Skullgirls online yet Esura? Its netcode is amazing.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Too bad the game won't look that good, the graphics were nice for the video though.
> 
> You tried Skullgirls online yet Esura? Its netcode is amazing.



The goofy BioShock/Half-Life look is much more appealing. Glad the fellow behind Half-Life 2 is on this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I tried playing Bioshock the other week but it went black and crashed on the intro.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

That was part of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

What a terrible game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Omg Magi anime is coming!!!




One of the best manga Running!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

What the hell does that have to do with anything at all whatsoever? 


Here's some other relevant news:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *What the hell does that have to do with anything at all whatsoever? *
> 
> 
> Here's some other relevant news:


 I am just happy that is all..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

YOU AREN'T ALLOWED TO BE EXCITED IN THIS THREAD.

This is where dreams come to die and hope comes to get bent over the lap of life and raped with the hard dick of reality.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Didn't you know, CMX?

There's hardly any decent anime-type game out anymore so they just use this as a manga/anime thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> YOU AREN'T ALLOWED TO BE EXCITED IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> This is where dreams come to die and hope comes to get bent over the lap of life and raped with the hard dick of reality.


 wow really? 



Krory said:


> Didn't you know, CMX?
> 
> There's hardly any decent anime-type game out anymore so they just use this as a manga/anime thread.


 sometimes... I am part of the problem, I know..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

lol you guys. Here something semi-new.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

The Atelier series was stale after the second one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Something else I saw too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

One more post for good measure.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wow really?
> 
> sometimes... I am part of the problem, I know..



Not as bad as some people, but yeah.

This is more like a Blender thread than anything.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Episode 11 had an extended version, a longer conversation between the three kings. The TV version was shortened because it was too long. You saw the extended version, right? About Kiritsugu and Maiya, totally one sided from Maiya's side. *He is totally faithful to Irisviel*, the Drama CD that came with the bluray has proved that for sure.


Never seen it but its good to hear.

I love Fate/Zero but its starting to suffer from issues that other prequels suffer from and its really affecting my out look on Fate/stay night's story...in a bad way....like every other goddamn prequel.



Sephiroth said:


> Too bad the game won't look that good, the graphics were nice for the video though.
> 
> You tried Skullgirls online yet Esura? Its netcode is amazing.



Not yet. I was watching some Fate/ZERO and now I'm trying to finish Vesperia up. I'm only hearing good things about Skullgirls' implementation of GGPO compared to 3SO.



Krory said:


> Didn't you know, CMX?
> 
> There's hardly any decent anime-type game out anymore so they just use this as a manga/anime thread.



Howabout you and CMX participate instead of whining in the corner about it. We don't discriminate here, all is love. Topic changes stupid frequently anyways. Once I pop back in Vesperia all will be back on topic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Never seen it but its good to hear.
> 
> I love Fate/Zero but its starting to suffer from issues that other prequels suffer from and its really affecting my out look on Fate/stay night's story...in a bad way....like every other goddamn prequel.



You gotta watch the extended episode 11. Too interesting to not check out.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 17, 2012)

Xenoblade is pure win, hate not being able to play it cause of college.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I am at the end in Lufia II.

Such a great game. Too bad about the story.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> You gotta watch the extended episode 11. Too interesting to not check out.


I will...once I know where to find it.

Saber being this close to Iri and knowing the existence of Ilya before any other alive character in Fate/stay night makes me wonder why the fuck Saber doesn't acknowledge Ilya at all or even remark how Ilya is a minime of Iri. She should know the damn castle like the back of her own hand, especially considering her special circumstances of being a Servant which allows her to retain memories of her previous exploits.

Or how Rin doesn't acknowledge that she single handedly saved a bunch of kids from a fucking crazy ass kid-killing Master during the previous war.

And you'd think Rin or Sakura would mention Kariya at least ONCE.


Fuck....prequels bug me.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I am at the end in Lufia II.
> 
> Such a great game. Too bad about the story.



Whats a Lufia? A type of spit?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not yet. I was watching some Fate/ZERO and now I'm trying to finish Vesperia up. I'm only hearing good things about Skullgirls' implementation of GGPO compared to 3SO.


After a few days of using it, it's honestly the best netcode I've seen in a fighter thus far, better than Blazblue or Arcana.

GGPO is magic, can even play with crappy 180+ pings from Brazil pretty smoothly when you set it right.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg Magi anime is coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura, whats your thoughts about Zero?



Sephiroth said:


> After a few days of using it, it's honestly the best netcode I've seen in a fighter thus far, better than Blazblue or Arcana.
> 
> GGPO is magic, can even play with crappy 180+ pings from Brazil pretty smoothly when you set it right.



Ah, I need to get back into Skullgirls soon then.

Have you gotten better to the point you can use three characters now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I will...once I know where to find it.
> 
> Saber being this close to Iri and knowing the existence of Ilya before any other alive character in Fate/stay night makes me wonder why the fuck Saber doesn't acknowledge Ilya at all or even remark how Ilya is a minime of Iri. She should know the damn castle like the back of her own hand, especially considering her special circumstances of being a Servant which allows her to retain memories of her previous exploits.
> 
> ...



You dirty friend.


Go play it. It's classic video gaming. Play Lufia and Lufia II you pile of scum.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura, whats your thoughts about Zero?



Well I'm liking each and every character thus far. In F/SN there were unlikable characters like Shinji and Zouken. I don't seem to have that problem here, I understand each servant and master's point of view. Probably closest I didn't like was Ryuunosuke because he didn't really have any business in this war. Though he kept me entertained at points. There wasn't too many battles in season one, just Saber vs. Lancer and Rider using his Reality Marble on assassin. Most of it has been more talking but I have no issues since I like that too, similiar to the monogatari series in that regard. Basically, I'm loving the series from start to where it is at now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You dirty friend.
> 
> 
> Go play it. It's classic video gaming. Play Lufia and Lufia II you pile of scum.



I coughed up a huge lufia outside and it was HUUUUGE!



Mura said:


> Well I'm liking each and every character thus far. In F/SN there were unlikable characters like Shinji and Zouken. I don't seem to have that problem here, I understand each servant and master's point of view. Probably closest I didn't like was Ryuunosuke because he didn't really have any business in this war. Though he kept me entertained at points. There wasn't too many battles in season one, just Saber vs. Lancer and Rider using his Reality Marble on assassin. Most of it has been more talking but I have no issues since I like that too, similiar to the monogatari series in that regard. Basically, I'm loving the series from start to where it is at now.



For a prequel, I find myself oddly into Fate/Zero from start to finish as well.

Ryuunosuke was too damn insane to actually dislike for his atrocities. He just made me laugh hard. Even the way he went out was fucking funny.

Tohsaka Tokiomi and Aoi bugs the fuck out of me though. Makes the whole Sakura situation even worse. Tokiomi doesn't give a darn and Aoi is just so detatched from the situation despite how Kariya shows her how twisted and fucked up Matou magecraft really is but they don't care. Sakura would of been better off being raised by hobos. Oh I cannot wait until Kirei kills Tokiomi...I cannot fucking wait.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I coughed up a huge lufia outside and it was HUUUUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta think about the kind of guy Tokiomi is as well. He is always about his magi lineage and family laws before anything. Breaking that is the worst taboo for him to do. Dick move by him to send Sakura to the Makiri's but it is what it is. He also was happy at the thought of Rin and Sakura, two of Tohsaka sisters fighting to the death.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Never heard of it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Your in luck esura.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 17, 2012)

looks interesting. I'll wait for the anime though; no time now dammit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> looks interesting. I'll wait for the anime though; no time now dammit.


 anime is a dream comes true.. can't wait..


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> You gotta think about the kind of guy Tokiomi is as well. He is always about his magi lineage and family laws before anything. Breaking that is the worst taboo for him to do. Dick move by him to send Sakura to the Makiri's but it is what it is. *He also was happy at the thought of Rin and Sakura, two of Tohsaka sisters fighting to the death.*



And he is batshit crazy for thinking that too. I almost lump him in with Ryuunosuke and Sola-Ui as completely unlikeable, but then again at least the serial killer is funny though. Like Gilgamesh says, Tokiomi is boring.



Mura said:


> Your in luck esura.



YEAH!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54IN3URGuM8&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLGNbAcl04r6GDYg5Xr5mgrQ[/YOUTUBE]

HNNNG!! QUEEN'S BLADE!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey let's watch anime in here.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

So, Xenoblade is still awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So, Xenoblade is still awesome.


 be careful old man hates that game..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

That isn't anime. 

I'd rather get my toenails chewed off by a Viet Cong torture specialist with herpes than play that game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Uh-oh, here comes old man CMX! With his mean ol' dog Ripjaw! Let's scram!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

RPGs are my lawn and you zipperheads and gooks need to get off it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Shut the fuck heck up and play Vesperia you old baghead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought I was supposed to play Graces?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm gonna mail a copy of Xenoblade to CMX.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought I was supposed to play Graces?


 speaking about Graces.. got the game as a gift, maybe one day I will play it... maybe...


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

If you got it as a gift you have no excuse to not play it now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna mail a copy of Xenoblade to CMX.


 really? you are going to make him play the best JRPG of this gen?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

>Only liked one RPG ever
>"BACK OFF MY RPGS"


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

CMX's entire lawn consists of Diablo III.

Even though it isn't out yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> If you got it as a gift you have no excuse to not play it now.


 that is correct. no excuses. A soon I have time I will.. My jobs are taking a lot of my gaming time lately.. I have to finish my second run of Xenoblade first..


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I think Xenoblade fans are starting to irk me more than Mass Effect fans.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Yet Tales fans will always be 20 times worse than the next worst thing.

Which are Sonic fans.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is correct. no excuses. A soon I have time I will.. My jobs are taking a lot of my gaming time lately.. I have to finish my second run of Xenoblade first..



That good eh? I don't think I've ever finished a RPG twice before...well FFX-2 is the only one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> CMX's entire lawn consists of Diablo III.
> 
> Even though it isn't out yet.


but he is Getting DD too correct?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

He'll get DD in 2025, most likely.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yet Tales fans will always be 20 times worse than the next worst thing.
> 
> Which are Sonic fans.



Even before I became a fan of the Tales of series, I was never annoyed by them to such a degree as I am with a large portion of Xenoblade fans in a short span of time.

While I wouldn't say Sonic fan bad but close.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> That good eh? I don't think I've ever finished a RPG twice before...well FFX-2 is the only one.


 yes... The second run is to unlock a lot of the high level side quests and secrets with it and to beat all the special monsters which they are high level ones and they are Around 90lv to 100 lv... etc and secret armors..


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> but he is Getting DD too correct?



You must not know CMX very well.

He will either say he'll get a game, but doesn't, then claim he played it for fifteen minutes and said it was the worst game ever made...

Or he will say he isn't going to get the game because he knows for a fact it is the worst game ever made.

And what the fuck am I reading? Playing a game only once?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes... The second run is to unlock a lot of the high level side quests and secrets with it and to beat all the special monsters which they are high level ones and they are Around 90lv to 100 lv... etc and secret armors..


Ah.

Are you still using the EU version or did you convert your save for US version?



Krory said:


> You must not know CMX very well.
> 
> He will either say he'll get a game, but doesn't, then claim he played it for fifteen minutes and said it was the worst game ever made...
> 
> Or he will say he isn't going to get the game because he knows for a fact it is the worst game ever made.



Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Even before I became a fan of the Tales of series, I was never annoyed by them to such a degree as I am with a large portion of Xenoblade fans in a short span of time.
> 
> While I wouldn't say Sonic fan bad but close.


 Actually the Xenoblade community have yet to hit the annoying level.. the community is really helpful and they hardly brag until they get troll by graphic, Wii and lol boring threads.. Tales community is worst..I don't bother with the Sonic one, that is a lost cause..


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> And what the fuck am I reading? Playing a game only once?



Not just any games, just RPGs. I revisit fighters, shooters, puzzles, platformers, essentially everything but RPGs. Don't know why. When I finish a RPG I just go on to the next one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah.
> 
> Are you still using the EU version or did you convert your save for US version?


convert for the US version.. somewhat I feel like I am cheating but the cut scenes changed for me because of that so, is not that bad.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Actually the Xenoblade community have yet to hit the annoying level.. the community is really helpful and they hardly brag until they get troll by graphic, Wii and lol boring threads.. Tales community is worst..I don't bother with the Sonic one, that is a lost cause..


Oh yes they have. Flood threads of other RPGs with shit about Xenoblade, or asking why this game ain't like Xenoblade or what have you. Its getting so bad on other forums I'm seeing people get banned for it now. Oh, and let someone not heap a shit load of praise on the game and actually be critical of it....whoo doggie.

Why is the Tales of community keep getting brought up anyways when I mention something about Xenoblade? You'd be better off bringing up FF or KH community to me as I'm generally much more involved in those (well...used to be) than Tales of.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura, whats your thoughts about Zero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not really, I pretty much only went deeply into Valentine, haven't gone into the other characters yet, Valentine is just too much fun, but very hard to not drop my stuff in the middle.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh yes they have. Flood threads of other RPGs with shit about Xenoblade, or asking why this game ain't like Xenoblade or what have you. Its getting so bad on other forums I'm seeing people get banned for it now.
> 
> Why is the Tales of community keep getting brought up anyways when I mention something about Xenoblade? You'd be better off bringing up FF or KH community to me as I'm generally much more involved in those (well...used to be) than Tales of.


 Nah I just saw Tales comment and I commented about it. Anyway which board's Esura? what RPG'S communities are getting troll by Xenoblade users?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nah I just saw Tales comment and I commented about it. Anyway which board's Esura? what RPG'S communities are getting troll by Xenoblade users?



Quite a few, many which should be somewhat obvious to you.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

omg Xenoblade is da best.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

And here I thought making up events on the internet was my wheelhouse...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Quite a few, many which should be somewhat obvious to you.


oh ok.. what a shame then..



Death-kun said:


> omg Xenoblade is da best.


 Xenoblade 2 is the best..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Xenoblade 4 was the real climax of the series, imo.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Anytype of fanboy are usually annoying


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

I was always a fan of Xenoblade V-2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2012)

Still not Xenogears.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> And here I thought making up events on the internet was my wheelhouse...



What's a wheelhouse?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Stop trolling, Krory, Xenoblade V-2 was a pile of shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Still not Xenogears.


 what about Xenogears?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, whatever. Back to talking about real stuff.

Raidou, how far are you in Vesperia?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> what about Xenogears?



Its the best game with Xeno in its name


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Its the best game with Xeno in its name


 I don't mind that at all..same people that are part Monolith Soft, it is all good....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok, whatever. Back to talking about real stuff.
> 
> Raidou, how far are you in Vesperia?




I'm in Nordopolica.

Though I've been playing WKC lately.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm in Nordopolica.
> 
> Though I've been playing WKC lately.



Wow, thats one odd switch. I own WKCII but I haven't gotten pass the character creation screen.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Watch they push back D3's date again.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

>CMX said BioShock was shit in fifteen minutes
>One of the most critically acclaimed games of all time

Typical CMX.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

A game being critically acclaimed means shit here. However, passing on a game in just 15 minutes is retarded.

I liked Bioshock. First time you fight a Big Daddy is something fierce I tell you.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> >CMX said BioShock was shit in fifteen minutes
> >One of the most critically acclaimed games of all time
> 
> Typical CMX.





I agree, I went into Bioshock thinking, "eh, I normally am lukewarm about most FPS, but might as well try." 15 minutes later, I was like, "fuck, I'm not getting much sleep tonight....."

Still need to play 2, and Infinite looks amazing so far.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2012)

I still need to finish Bioshock 1. I haven't even took out the disc to 2.

All I remember were Big Daddies and nailing my ass to the wall with a harpoon gun.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Bioshock loses it's focus after you take care of a certain someone. Still fun though. Big Daddies scared me something fierce.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Bioshock loses it's focus after you take care of a certain someone. Still fun though. Big Daddies scared me something fierce.



Having a bull fight with a Big Daddy is fun. Even though it drains resources like a friend.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

I gotta get around to playing Bioshock. It's in my backlog. I was playing Assassin's Creed, then I was gonna play AC2, and then Bioshock. Xenoblade got in the way, though, and Dragon's Dogma will as well if I don't get around to beating the other games before it comes out, which is highly unlikely considering how large my backlog is.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> No I finished Fate/Zero and Fate/stay night 2 though.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the biggest problem with Big Daddy fights though sadly.




Ok, I am cool with that. Dat fucking animation . Fucking Rider is boss. Archer.........Beserker , how could his user go down so easily? Just seems kinda tragic and ironic.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

WHO THE FUCK THOUGHT THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA? WHY? WHY?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> >CMX said BioShock was shit in fifteen minutes
> >One of the most critically acclaimed games of all time
> 
> Typical CMX.



I don't remember saying that.

However, I did play BioShock for about 25 minutes once before this last attempt and I thought it sucked.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ok, I am cool with that. Dat fucking animation . Fucking Rider is boss. Archer.........Beserker , how could his user go down so easily? Just seems kinda tragic and ironic.



Kariya ain't done yet.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya, but still.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, but still.



Dude has worms crawling all in his body fucking him up and his magic circuits. Its amazing he can even stand.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

popping in to say that Esua is crazy to say that any gaming fandom is worse than the sonic fandom

Sonic resides in a plane of terrible all its own.

kinda like a reverse nirvana where enlightenment is replaced with utter depravity and idiocy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> popping in to say that Esua is crazy to say that any gaming fandom is worse than the sonic fandom
> 
> Sonic resides in a plane of terrible all its own.
> 
> kinda like a reverse nirvana where enlightenment is replaced with utter depravity and idiocy


 I agree, there is not hope for that community..a lost cause like I said before.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 17, 2012)

Gamestop messed up my witcher 2 order, hopefully I should get it tomorrow. 

So much for xenoblade being a limited release, one gamestop near me had 10 copies; thats good though, I can wait till it drops in price and get an opened copy cheap later.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Gamestop messed up my witcher 2 order, hopefully I should get it tomorrow.
> 
> So much for xenoblade being a limited release, one gamestop near me had 10 copies; thats good though, I can wait till it drops in price and get an opened copy cheap later.


 yeah that is good thing. I was afraid of NoA shipment and make the same mistake of NoE which almost killed the game in that region. Second shipment came 10 days later..

Edit: Nintendo do not drop their games prices that easy. So I doubt that is going to happen to Xenoblade.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> popping in to say that Esua is crazy to say that any gaming fandom is worse than the sonic fandom
> 
> Sonic resides in a plane of terrible all its own.
> 
> kinda like a reverse nirvana where enlightenment is replaced with utter depravity and idiocy



I never said any fandom was worse than Sonic. Actually if you want to get real, it was someone else. Its all in the posts man.

But I agree, Sonic fans can be crazy. I know from experience.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

But that Sonic Generations was good.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, but still.



As much as I despise Tokiomi (as well as his bitch ass wife), Kariya never stood a chance against him one on one. First of all, Kariya was never properly trained in the ways of magecraft and Zouken implanted too many worms into Kariya in a short span of time to where its damaging him considerably. You would also have to factor in trying to maintain Berserker and you have a recipe for disaster right there.

I think Tokiomi and Aoi Tohsaka are possibly my least favorite characters in the entire Fate universe right now. But this is coming from a Sakura and Rin fan so....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Just finished Lufia II.


Review time.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

So you finished coughing up two lufias? Your throat must hurt.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

CMX may have awful opinions, but you still have no right to criticize him Esura. Only the rest of us have the right to do that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> CMX may have awful opinions, but you still have no right to criticize him Esura. Only the rest of us have the right to do that.



Ha, like you are any better. You wanna go there?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

That is the Japan release date, no word on US, EU release date yet.



Look into the Senran kagura games esura, you'll like them.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I would of bought them already, beaten them two times over, fapped to the hentai, and replayed them already if the 3DS wasn't region locked.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Go there, I'd like to see what you can bring up.  It'll be so fun watching you bash my opinions with your opinions, like playing Beyblade in elementary school.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Go there, I'd like to see what you can bring up.  It'll be so fun watching you bash my opinions with your opinions, like *playing Beyblade in elementary school.*



Wait what? Who does that? I only played yugioh in high school. Actually, ain't gonna lie I still do with friends.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Go there, I'd like to see what you can bring up.  It'll be so fun watching you bash my opinions with your opinions, like playing Beyblade in elementary school.


Nice try with the bait.



Mura said:


> Wait what? Who does that? I only played yugioh in high school. Actually, ain't gonna lie I still do with friends.



I forgot how to duel. 

The heart of the cards abandoned me.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Beyblade was all the rage in elementary school.  I was also the Pokemon master in elementary school. Everyone wanted what I had.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fuck...I need to stop myself.

Mura or Lee, tell me I'm fucking stupid for contemplating buying a JPN 3DS for Senran Kagura and Code of Princess. Please.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nice try with the bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It never leaves you.

My three decks are a watt deck, Chimeratech overdragon deck, and a Loki deck.



Esura said:


> Fuck...I need to stop myself.
> 
> Mura or Lee, tell me I'm fucking stupid for contemplating buying a JPN 3DS for Senran Kagura and Code of Princess. Please.



I don't think so, that shit doesn't look like it ain't coming over here so at the least get it as a collector's item. I did find this though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> It never leaves you.
> 
> My three decks are a *watt deck, Chimeratech overdragon deck, and a Loki deck.*


Wtf are those?

I haven't played since junior high. 





> I don't think so, that shit doesn't look like it ain't coming over here so at the least get it as a collector's item. I did find this though.



And they aren't overly wordy games either. I might work some overtime so I can afford it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wtf are those?
> 
> I haven't played since junior high.
> 
> ...



Those decks are somewhat outdated but they still play pretty good, watt decks do direct attcks but have low atk power, chimeractech does OTk(one turn kills) and loki deals with bringing him and and stopping trap cards during battle phase.

The fanservice will most likely set the game at an M rating by the ESRB. This gameplay looks sick though.

[YOUTUBE]fPYd1vnvCXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Pretty sure you can region unlock hte 3ds if you hack it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mother of God...I want this game...

I'm going to stay my hands for now, since Marvelous is looking to get it localized. If Growlanswer can get localized then by goddamn so can this.

EDIT: And no you can't unlock the region lock atm. This wouldn't be an issue at all if I could.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Just play the video game version of yugioh.
Sure is cheaper or don't play it at all like I do.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Yugioh was teh shit back in the day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh I remember that game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura, don't be dumb and buy a Japanese 3DS. Just wait for a flash cart to come out for the 3DS.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

I just raged quit on Dark Souls, those skeletons do you dirty.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

How far did you get?

Tomb of the giants?
Catacombs?
Cemetary?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

I was just trying to progress my way down to rea so I can buy her miracles. I had a divine weapon for easy killing. Their dodging made me miss and when I stepped forward with my missed attack I fell off a cliff. Fucking bullshit.

Well anyway some shit for esura mostly since he is the only one that will care.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

So catacombs?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Man vs cliff who will win?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So catacombs?



Yeah, catacombs. I already rang the two bells.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

fuck you doing catacombs now for then?

get your ass to Sen's and meet the glorious known only as Tarkus and then enter Anor Londo and have your shit wrecked by knights


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> fuck you doing catacombs now for then?
> 
> get your ass to Sen's and meet the glorious known only as Tarkus and then enter Anor Londo and have your shit wrecked by knights



I already got the lordvessel, shit was easy. I'm just doing some side shit now.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Anor Londo Easy

have problems with catacombs, there's something not right here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Those skeletons are cheap bitches.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

So I heard Capcoms devs are mad because SFxT was hacked and now people are going around playing with on-disc DLC characters

laughoftheday.jpg


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Link me. NAO!!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

The Golden is shaping up to be something fierce. Wunderbar baby.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

this just proves its a bad idea to make games have locked on disc content with the purpose of making it into DLC for later use


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya, they might think bout not doing on disc locked content anymore, and not for the right reasons.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol @ all the comments going against Crapcom. You should post something against those people Death-Kun.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Eh, hate to fuck a dead horse but, they shouldn't of put the DLC on the disc.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Honestly, Crapcom just dug a bigger hole by posting that statement. You just added gas to the fire. GJ dumbasses.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

It was only a matter of time..  on Disc-locked content can always be hacked into


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh,* hate to fuck a dead horse* but, they shouldn't of put the DLC on the disc.



That's an..interesting choice of words.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been making esura's mind very dirty recently with the H-anime I send him raidou .


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Raidou, ever watch Kamen Rider Kabuto? That Kamen Rider looks like Hopper in your set.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait, what should I say about Capcom?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Raidou, ever watch Kamen Rider Kabuto? That Kamen Rider looks like Hopper in your set.



Kabuto was the first series that got me into Heisei era Kamen Rider.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Wait, what should I say about Capcom?


Go to that gamespot link bout Capcom responding about how they are dissapointed that people are hacking their game and unlocking the characters that are on the disc. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Kabuto was the first series that got me into Heisei era Kamen Rider.


Fuck ya. Kabuto was the best, followed by Kiva. Fuck you Den-O.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

lol, no thanks. I know better than to try and argue with a mob of people that have the collective IQ and attention span of an autistic goldfish. I'm not jumping into _that_ viper pit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Actually I am reading through, and they are all thinking the same thing, and they thoughts are warranted and just.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, well that's interesting. You said it was gamespot, right? That's kind of surprising, I might go take a look later.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Read the Capcom part first, lol. They were +repping the people who could hack and unlock the characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2012)

Kabuto will always be my favorite, I like the others, but none clicked quite as well as Kabuto.

It might be that every other show has crappy effects in comparison also. :shrug


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't mind Kiva at all. But ofc Kabuto was king. That Tendou


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> this just proves its a bad idea to make games have locked on disc content with the purpose of making it into DLC for later use


  Capcom is mad.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Capcom is mad.



I was laughing so hard when I was reading this article and the comments, my girl told me to STFU.

................

but then I was like  bitch please.


........


then I got slapped.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I didn't mind Kiva at all. But ofc Kabuto was king. That Tendou



My favorites after Kabuto are Kuuga and Blade, very solid shows.

Kiva was okay, and I liked what I watched of Double.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Gina: I need your help
*Angela: We have no intention of helping you and will not lose any sleep over it
*Gina: Stop joking around, this is a life or death situation for a stylist.
*Frantz: Then you're pretty much dead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I was laughing so hard when I was reading this article and the comments, my girl told me to STFU.
> 
> ................
> 
> ...





> Those hackers did well to punish a direct shameful move from capcom. They should spread the hacking method to everyone so all players could enjoy the DLC chars, and thus make capcom really learn a valuable lesson. When did capcom become such a greedy bas..rd corporation?





> Complaining now Capcom, lol? when you use these kind of distribution methods these kind of things are inminent.





> lol serves them right. 20$ for something that's already complete and on disk >_>





> Is he disappointed that the characters were hacked, or is he disappointed that the hackers didn't have to pay money like everyone else will have to?



too many great comments. I can't keep up lololol


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya, I am on page 5, reading the comments.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn EventStatus is tearing up devilmaycry.org.

I haven't posted there heavily in ages.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

Why am I finding out that Sanger actually manage to harm the Mazinkaiser?

 seriously wth?!



> Gina: I need your help
> *Angela: We have no intention of helping you and will not lose any sleep over it
> *Gina: Stop joking around, this is a life or death situation for a stylist.
> *Frantz: Then you're pretty much dead.



How does the pet system in this game works


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

I got no clue, don't bother to watch the lil minidemon


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I got no clue, don't bother to watch the lil minidemon



Gotcha...

We do need more games like RH


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Frantz: Joheim There's a section of the second floor we can't reach.
Joheim: I ran into the same problem, maybe if you did it on hard mode?
Frantz: Is that all?

Tude: Hey Frantz, what did Joheim mean by hard mode?
Frantz: Who knows just kill stuff until something opens up.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgon: Have you finished scouting the church
Angela: No, and how do you know we have been doing that? Are you watching us?
Gorgon: What do you take me for a stalker? It's bad enough you think I'm homeless.
Gorgon: Anyways I have a business venture I would like you to help me with. It's guaranteed to pull in a profit
Angela: What are you starting a religion?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2012)

get disconnected in the middle of a mission

sigh


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Dem eyebrows.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Damn EventStatus is tearing up devilmaycry.org.
> 
> I haven't posted there heavily in ages.



He went *in.*


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I heard. I relogged in on that forum to see whats up.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Gonna start back playing the SRW series.. gotta finish J then its on to EF


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

the cast continue to be the best of douches.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Last week we talked about the Mana series, today I bring you the  Soul Blazer series..

*what is the Soul Blazer series?*

The online magazine Hardcore Gaming 101 (published by GameSpy) has referred to Soul Blazer and a few other *Quintet* games as the Soul Blazer series, pointing out a few common themes between the different titles.


*Soul Blazer*, 





> known in Japan as Soul Blader (ソウルブレイダー Sōru Bureidā?), is a Super Nintendo Entertainment System action role-playing game developed by *Quintet* and published by Enix (now Square Enix). Soul Blazer was released on January 31, 1992 in Japan, on November 27, 1992 in North America, and on January 27, 1994 in Europe. Similar to the company's previous game *ActRaiser*, the player takes the role of a divine angel, deity or lesser-deity, or avatar, sent by a divinity, called The Master, to destroy monsters and release the captured souls of a world's inhabitants. Soul Blazer was scored by *Yukihide Takekawa*.



*Spoiler*: __ 






> The player frees a series of towns by fighting monsters in traditional dungeon crawl battles. Destroying monster lairs in the dungeons causes a soul belonging to a former town occupant to be liberated and reincarnated. This is often a human, but it could be anything from a dolphin to a talking tulip. As souls are freed, the town is reconstructed around the people. The new town occupants give the player advice and items. When the player defeats the boss monster imprisoning the soul of the head of each town, the area is cleared and the player can continue. After the hero frees the first six villages, he is granted access to the "World of Evil", where the final villain awaits.






*Illusion of Gaia*


> (ガイア幻想紀 Gaia Gensōki?, lit. "Records of the Illusion of Gaia"),[1] known in Europe as Illusion of Time, is an action role-playing game that was released on September 1, 1994, for the Super NES (SNES).[2] It was developed by Quintet. Enix published the game in Japan, and Nintendo published it worldwide. The Australian PAL release was in fact a North American localization and was converted to PAL format and released in Australia as Illusion of Gaia, a rarity for Nintendo Australia which usually rely on European PAL versions, despite the OFLC website stating it was classified as Illusion of Time. Illusion of Gaia was scored by *Yasuhiro Kawasaki*. Moto Hagio the influential manga artist is credited with the character designs. Novelist *Mariko Ōhara* worked on the story.




*Spoiler*: __ 





> While Illusion of Gaia has a large cast of characters, Will, Freedan, and Shadow are the only playable characters in the game. They each have unique abilities, and certain areas are impassable without a specific character. The characters gain techniques as part of the story. Will's techniques are all based on reaching new areas with incidental combat applications, while Freedan's techniques are more combat-oriented. Shadow arrives late in the game, but being such a powerful character, he causes Freedan to be nearly obsolete.
> Combat is relatively simple. Characters share the same health and defense scores, but have different levels of strength. Freedan, for example, does noticeably more damage, and has a longer reach than Will. In turn, Shadow does more damage than Freedan. Attacks are almost exclusively melee, using Will's flute, Freedan's sword, or Shadow's pseudopod. Enemies' health bars appear upon attacking, displaying as a series of red spheres that represent hit points. Bosses cannot be revisited, and enemies do not reappear unless Will loses all his lives or completely exits an area and then returns.
> Illusion of Gaia has a general design that is uniquely simple as RPGs go. The game eschews the experience system of typical role-playing video games; instead, the game has a more novel system for advancing the player character's statistics. Defeating all enemies in a room earns the player a permanent stat bonus in the form of a jewel. These jewels boost attack, defense, or health power. While returning to a cleared area will cause enemies to reappear, the bonuses for defeating them again do not. Also, after an enemy is killed, it will leave a stone—either a small or a great one. Collecting 100 of these allows you to restart closer to where you died with all enemies still defeated, by earning a new life.
> Also, the game has no currency or equipment systems. There is only one healing item (herbs), and only a small number of those in the game. Unlike most games of its type, formerly visited areas become impossible to revisit almost immediately after the story progresses beyond them until the last third of the game, though areas from the first two-thirds of the game remain inaccessible. The only side quest in the game, finding Red Jewels, then becomes impossible to complete if the player fails to find them before advancing the story.
> Like most RPGs, the game has only one difficulty setting. Saving is accomplished at Dark Spaces located throughout each level—including areas without enemies, such as Will's hometown. Will can recover lost health within the Dark Spaces, and occasionally switch forms or gain new abilities.



*Version differences*



> In keeping with Nintendo of America's censorship policies at the time of publication, numerous changes were made to the game to make certain story elements less dark. Most notably, the native tribe encountered near Angkor Wat were originally cannibals, with the skeletal remains lying around the village being the remnants of their own tribesmen, whom they had eaten to survive.
> Additionally, numerous religious references were changed or completely removed. Will's school was initially a Sunday school run by a priest and held in a Christian church; the American release simply identifies the building as a school and replaces a cross with a statue. In the Japanese release, speaking with the priest would cause him to begin leading Will in a prayer; in the American release, the teacher leads Will in reciting a poem. The ocean monster was identified in the Japanese release as the Biblical Leviathan, who was revealed to be a member of a race of humanoid ocean dwellers, as opposed to a unique entity. The American release indicates that Seth's consciousness has been absorbed into Riverson's, whereas the Japanese release indicates that Seth was merely turned into another Leviathan. A line from the game's climax, in which Will and Kara comment, upon seeing Earth from outer space, that this is what it must feel like to be God, was also removed.
> 
> *A notable change to gameplay itself is that the Japanese and American releases feature a different boss in the Sky Garden. In the Japanese version, the boss is simply a giant bird. In the American release, the boss is a winged Babylonian statue with talons. The American boss was apparently the creators' initial vision, and tied in with the idea that the Sky Garden was once the Hanging Gardens of Babylon; the creators used the port of the game to "tidy up" the boss, as they were dissatisfied with the bird/snake hybrid present in the original release*






*Terranigma*, 





> known as Tenchi Sōzō (天地創造?, officially translated The Creation of Heaven and Earth)[1] in Japan, is a 1995 action role-playing game for the Super Nintendo Entertainment System developed by Quintet. It was published by Enix (now Square-Enix) in Japan before Nintendo localized the game and released an English version in Europe and Australia. The game was never officially released in North America. Terranigma tells the story of the Earth's resurrection by the hands of a boy named Ark, and its progress from the evolution of life to the present day.



*Spoiler*: __ 






> The game keeps a top-down perspective view of the world and utilizes an action-based real-time battle system that allows the player to perform different techniques depending on whether the protagonist is running, jumping, attacking, or using a combination of these three actions. Each attack is meant for dealing more damage to certain kinds of enemies, though in most cases there is little to no difference regardless of the technique used. Projectiles launched at Ark can be blocked by the guard technique, which is otherwise ineffective against melee attacks.
> With each victory, experience points are gained, increasing the protagonist's level and his maximum hit points, strength, defense, and luck. Slain enemies sometimes leave behind gems which can be used to buy weapons, armors, healing items, and spells. There are no magic points in the game, all spells take the form of one-time use items instead. The player must collect Magirocks and take them to a magic shop to have them transformed into magic rings and summon medals. Those items are used up when casting the corresponding spell and then turn back to Magirocks which may be exchanged for new spells again. Upon defeating bosses and completing miscellaneous tasks, new types of magic become available.





> *Development*
> 
> Terranigma was developed by the Japanese company Quintet, which had previously designed creation-themed Super Nintendo games such as ActRaiser and Soul Blazer. Publisher Enix commissioned the developers as a subcontractor and decided for the title to be an action role-playing game for strategic reasons, based on Quintet's experience in that particular genre and the good reception of their earlier games by the Japanese audience. The theme of creation prevalent in Terranigma was introduced as a contrast to the destruction of enemies in other action titles, and to inspire the player's imagination concerning the effects their actions might have. The script of the game was written by director and designer Tomoyoshi Miyazaki, the founder of Quintet, with the scenario provided by Reiko Takebayashi. Tatsuo Hashimoto created the computer graphics cover art and also rendered the background images for the resurrection scenes.The music of Terranigma was composed by Miyoko Kobayashi and Masanori Hikichi, the latter of whom was responsible for the design of the sounds as well.*The game is the last title in a loosely connected trilogy consisting of Quintet's Soul Blazer and Illusion of Gaia. Unlike its predecessors, however, Terranigma wound up never being published in North America because Enix had already closed its US subsidiary by the time the localization was finished*.The English scripts of the game used in the European and Australian releases by Nintendo were translated by Colin Palmer, Dan Owsen and Hiro Nakamura.






so yeah, read it and if you have the chance play those games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 18, 2012)

Except I already have. Like a normal person.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Quintet*

*Quintet Co., Ltd.*


> (株式会社クインテット Kabushiki gaisha Kuintetto?) is a Japanese video game developer, founded in 1987 or 1989. The company name is derived from musical terminology, as well as 5 elements of game design - planning, graphics, sound, programmers, and producers. Quintet was most active in the 1990s, when it had a strong relationship with Enix (now incorporated into Square Enix); the company was also a member of GD-NET group of Sega Saturn developers. The current status of Quintet is unclear.
> 
> *Company background*
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Except I already have. Like a normal person.


 good. I wonder if we are going to see any other game from those guys...I would not mind a remake of any of those games or a sequel..


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Why am I finding out that Sanger actually manage to harm the Mazinkaiser?
> 
> seriously wth?!



It's Sanger, there is nothing he can't cut.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Already played those games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Then you should try Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2, the second best JRPG this gen imo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Then you should try Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2, the second best JRPG this gen imo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

"You should totally eat this pile of shit, it's the least-smelly pile of shit so far these past few years!"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man things I have to read here and listen to..

anyway I loved the Soul Blazer series. Terranigma is one of my favorite RPG's of all time. I enjoyed that game so much..


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


>


We aren't never getting CCC aren't we? 

I wanted to play as Saber Bride and fight Dark Sakura goddammit. 



Krory said:


> "You should totally eat this pile of shit, it's the least-smelly pile of shit so far these past few years!"



Hey, don't knock til you try. All I'm saying.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man things I have to read here and listen to..
> 
> anyway I loved the Soul Blazer series. Terranigma is one of my favorite RPG's of all time. I enjoyed that game so much..



Terranigma was definitely a huge step-up from IoG.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey, don't knock til you try. All I'm saying.


Esua you know what you are saying right?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

We might get CCC, I'm praying for it at least. Looks like it's a sequel, not just a port with new routes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Last week we talked about the Mana series, today I bring you the  Soul Blazer series..
> 
> *what is the Soul Blazer series?*
> 
> ...



I didn't know Soul Blazer was part of all that.

I did play each of those games though. Did you even have to ask? It's on SNES, I played it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I didn't know Soul Blazer was part of all that.*
> 
> I did play each of those games though. Did you even have to ask? It's on SNES, I played it.





> The Hero (Blazer) is the protagonist, a divine angel, deity or lesser-deity, or avatar, sent by The Master to restore the world's creatures to life. Skilled with a sword and possessing the ability to speak with any living thing and be understood, he battles the hordes of Deathtoll with the assistance of his Soul helpers. *In Illusion of Gaia, he is referred to as "Blazer" by the hidden boss, Solid Arm (Soul Blazer's Metal Mantis)*.



That was the first hint from the developers. I hope you find those info interesting..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I liked Soul Blazer. I also liked Terranigma until my game bugged out and I couldn't defeat a boss (fucking ZSNES). 

I also liked Illusion of Gaia.

They need another game. On the PS3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Soul Blazer. I also liked Terranigma until my game bugged out and I couldn't defeat a boss (fucking ZSNES).
> 
> I also liked Illusion of Gaia.
> 
> They need another game. On the PS3.


 wait!! you never beat Terranigma? Go back to that game and do it fool..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npeCZU0cq5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh well, wait for an English Patch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait!! you never beat Terranigma? Go back to that game and do it fool..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npeCZU0cq5k[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, maybe...

After this new Lufia game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

HGGGN! TAKE MY MONEY! ALL OF IT!   

This better get released stateside since i have no idea how to mod my PSP or have the hand-eye coordination to do it. Still gotta beat FE with Caster though...last Servant left.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Why Xenoblade Chronicles represents the past, present, and future of Japanese gaming*





> If you want to know where Xenoblade Chronicles came from, you need only look toward two sources. There's Monster Hunter, which is the inspiration for seemingly every modern JRPG from Dragon Quest IX to more blatant knockoffs like God Eater. And there are MMORPGs, which have come to exercise a great deal of influence over Japanese gaming culture as a whole.
> 
> Xenoblade Chronicles, and Monster Hunter too, are like this for a reason. Work and school start early and end late in Japan, and any time at home is usually either devoted to the family, or sleeping. Many gamers have migrated to manga cafes, which have been dominated by MMORPGs like Lineage for about a decade now. MMOs have in turn influenced loot-centric cooperative handheld games like Monster Hunter, which serve as the other alternative for busy students and salarymen.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn I hope not.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn I hope not.


 you should properly give the game a chance..


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

RPG art continues to become less and less inspired and bland as hell.

Seriously dem characters put me to sleep looking at them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> RPG art continues to become less and less inspired and bland as hell.
> 
> Seriously dem characters put me to sleep looking at them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't get it.

Also is that girl Crocodile?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

It's smoker


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Also is that girl Crocodile?



That's Tashigi with Smoker-san's soul you silly goose.  

And I also don't get the link.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That's Tashigi with Smoker-san's soul you silly goose.



Err, interesting.

Smoker died eh, haven't kept up with One Piece in years. :amazed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Err, interesting.
> 
> Smoker died eh, haven't kept up with One Piece in years. :amazed



Wouldn't that mean Tashigi died?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Smoker died eh, haven't kept up with One Piece in years. :amazed



He he he... 

yeah, sure why not?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wouldn't that mean Tagashi died?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't get it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay I get what's going on now. 

and the tv tropes was directed at Painwheel? Then that's true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you should properly give the game a chance..



Buy me a Wii. Then we'll talk.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

Go to an old folks home and we'll have a deal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Go to an old folks home and we'll have a deal.



Zenieth you know the old folks home already has one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Can old people even play Wii games with all that moving around you need to do?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Can old people even play Wii games with all that moving around you need to do?



[YOUTUBE]K_ARvhT6Gzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

That's a pretty good looking old japanese woman after the bowling guy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That's a pretty good looking old japanese woman after the bowling guy.



She is the oldest.
Around 2200 years old I think.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I would love to retire at thirty. That would be pimp-ass shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would love to retire at thirty. That would be pimp-ass shit.



You can retire at the age of 22 if you wanted.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2012)

A little late on the discussion, but only good sonic in my opinion is the semi rpg one that Bioware made.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> A little late on the discussion, but only good sonic in my opinion is the semi rpg one that Bioware made.


No.
[YOUTUBE]lY7WlurOZwc[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]OjdDTWEE2dM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]MYUfYosmWck[/YOUTUBE]



And I've played it to boot.
Wish I watched this first.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> A little late on the discussion, but only good sonic in my opinion is the semi rpg one that Bioware made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

This GBC Lufia game is not bad.

Not bad at all.


Little slow, but not bad.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

what did i just watch lol? :rofl


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Mura, check this out.



From the same place Cosmic linked in the Fighting Game Thread but instead of FG Waifus it is about what anime personality are you.

I typed in "Esura" and got Yandere.


....
...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This GBC Lufia game is not bad.
> 
> Not bad at all.
> 
> ...


It was made at the end of the GBC's life. 2001.

It's actually a bit hard at certain point.
I go to great lengths to set up on a boss in rpg's after all.
Them forcing me to use items at all is impressive.
Not to mention the huge parties.


Itachifan727 said:


> what did i just watch lol? :rofl



What the game is pretty much like.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey Mura, check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> mura is chibi! Grow some more!



Fuck you internets!


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA...payback for getting Mai as a Waifu!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

I put a capital M this time and I got "hikikomori".

I'll put in my real name now too.

Edit: I got "dere dere" with my real name. Go figure.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

I put my real name and got yangire. WTF is thaat?

Itachifan727 gives me bishounen and Kakashifan gives me tsunshun!


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

I put my entire full name in the fighting game one and finally got the one and only babe in my life....Sophitia! YES! It understands me now.


Oh, and don't feel bad, I put my full real name in the anime personality one as well and got bishoujo...although thats better than chibi. 


Here is the Fighting Game Waifu link for the RPGers here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I put my entire full name in the fighting game one and finally got the one and only babe in my life....Sophitia! YES! It understands me now.
> 
> 
> Oh, and don't feel bad, I put my full real name in the anime personality one as well and got bishoujo...although thats better than chibi.



Fuck you, even though I love chibi anime art I ain't one of them.

I still got Mai.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Fuck you, even though I love chibi anime art I ain't one of them.
> 
> I still got Mai.



I got Sophitia.

Sophitia > Mai


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Get that out of here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I got Sophitia.
> 
> Sophitia > Mai



I think Mai's breasts have something to say about that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

Apparently i have a  40% homo level. These test are wack! :rofl :rofl

Lv.55 Hunter. Special trait: can fly. 

real name is a cheery guy, short blue hair, red eyes, height: 173 cm. 

a clueless knight: looks like an alien but is a wife

real na,me is a Royal Warrior who must save 3 wandering spirits to save the world.  

catchphrase is: I am the ruler of all things useless. LOOL


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> I think Mai's breasts have something to say about that.


Sophitia got huge tits too. Possibly bigger than hers post SCIV, as in each SC iteration the female character's tits get bigger and bigger and bigger. Its funny, Sophitia tits weren't that big in Soul Blade like it is in SCV (as Elysium).



Itachifan727 said:


> Apparently i have a  40% homo level. These test are wack! :rofl :rofl



I should try that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

I ain't even gonna go there.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

lol I know. Apparently my real name is A tier. how does it cal this shit?

follows victim crazily, lives in your mama and is serial gropist. i am  not a stalker but this is just :rofl

Saber will be on 's bed tonight, holding a handcuffs. Have fun! 

is arrested for 3 Months. Crimes: Harassing Gamers with AK47

Message from God to : "Stop watching anime and start working already." 

Persona is Shiva at LV. 20 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Megidola 

the Samurai of Heroes (villian alias what?)

used his/her Critical Sweeping Break Technique! It's SUPER INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

"Esura-kun is wearing cat-fur sweaters and lives in a tree with Anger Crabman."

Wtf does this even mean?


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh...the ULTIMATE test!

How Kawaii are you!?


Go for ti.

EDIT:

"Esura is sort of kawaii, should read more gay mangas."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It was made at the end of the GBC's life. 2001.
> 
> It's actually a bit hard at certain point.
> I go to great lengths to set up on a boss in rpg's after all.
> ...



Yeah, nine people party is pretty crazy. But you can only use three at a time. I don't know how that all plays out since I only have three right now, but it seems fun.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

My god Dark Souls is so addicting.

I keep dying and getting pissed off and yet I keep coming back like a crack addict. 

Blighttown

that 

fucking

place

And the Hydra my gawd.

I'm such a dumbass, I get the drake sword after blighttown, I get the rusted iron ring after Blighttown, I hate me.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

The World said:


> My god Dark Souls is so addicting.
> 
> I keep dying and getting pissed off and yet I keep coming back like a crack addict.
> 
> ...



Where've you been, loser? Ain't seen you in a minute.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh...the ULTIMATE test!
> 
> How Kawaii are you!?
> 
> ...



I got the exact same thing LOOL.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Where've you been, loser? Ain't seen you in a minute.



Been playing a shit ton of games and real life.


Why.........so..........Furious?






Sorry I had too.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I need to start Dark Souls, it's another game on my backlog.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Just wait for the PC version and steal it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I got the exact same thing LOOL.



Its broken...broken!


I was thinking, has there been any RPGs that did like GTA and licenced a bunch of songs to use....IN GAME...not opening? They should. I would love to listen to some Hall & Oats while playing Fate/EXTRA.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

is a furry shota who likes soccer and has a dildo in his butt. Congratz. 

butler is 22 Y.O, has green hair & orange eyes. Secretly a vampire ★Item: megane 

has an affinity to Lightning... how lucky... 

is someone with low self-esteem and wants to become stronger. so true

can recall sky

is on a date with Jade Harley During your date you guys Fill buckets . 

is a Fire Bender

is an incubus/succubus


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I already bought it for PS3 you derp, seems like you only read half my sentence while you were wanking to Lufia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

So?

Steal the PC version anyway.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

servant class is Assassin. Str,End:E++,Agi:A,Mana:E,Luk:EX,N.P. 

YEEEAAH~~

Im done now.

starter is piplup. During your journey you become champion.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

No reason to, when I can just steal other things that I haven't already bought for other systems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> is a furry shota who likes soccer and has a dildo in his butt. Congratz.
> 
> butler is 22 Y.O, has green hair & orange eyes. Secretly a vampire ★Item: megane
> 
> ...





Itachifan727 said:


> servant class is Assassin. Str,End:E++,Agi:A,Mana:E,Luk:EX,N.P.
> 
> YEEEAAH~~
> 
> ...



Dude...where the fuck is you getting all these tests from?

I actually want the link to the Pokemon and the Servant one.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Goddamn Reyn.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh...the ULTIMATE test!
> 
> How Kawaii are you!?
> 
> ...



"Sephiroth is the KING OF KAWAII, mother●●●●ers, everyone else go home. "


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> "Sephiroth is the KING OF KAWAII, mother●●●●ers, everyone else go home. "



Awww, I knew my bro was cute, but I didn't know he was THIS cute. 


Here is a test thats actually on topic...kind of.

What is your Persona? 


"Esura Persona is Anubis at LV. 15 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Die for Me!"


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude...where the fuck is you getting all these tests from?
> 
> I actually want the link to the Pokemon and the Servant one.



click on HOT shindan and you get a list.

Servant one;



pokemon i dont know cause there a like a million of those.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth Persona is Cu Chulainn at LV. 80 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Gigantic Fist

Okay, cool.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Holy shit, I entered my full real name and got...Persona is Jack Frost at LV. 100 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Vorpal Blade


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> click on HOT shindan and you get a list.
> 
> Servant one;
> 
> ...



Esura's servant class is Saber. *Str*,End:E,Agi:B+++,Mana: C+,Luk: D+,N.P.: C


Wow...I'm the worse Saber ever. 

EDIT: These tests are odd. I get shitty answers when I enter "Esura" but get good answers when I enter my real name.

....servant class is Lancer. Str:A+,End: C,Agi:B++,Mana:E+++,Luk: C+,N.P.:E~A

Better Servant stats than the Saber one.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

damn, lol. This is just too funny.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth's servant class is Saber. Str:A,End+++,Agi:B++,Mana: C,Luk: C+++,N.P.:E~C


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura's servant class is Archer. Str+++, End:E+++, Agi:A++, Mana:A+ ,Luk:E+, N.P.:E


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

"Unlosing Ranger Persona is Samael at LV. 15 and your Persona Ultimate skill is God's Judgment "

"Unlosing Ranger's servant class is Rider. Str: C++,End++,Agi:E,Mana:B+++,Luk:A+,N.P.:E~C"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Come on Ranger, don't hide your STR stat.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats lame. Everyone got better Servants than me. Lame.

I get stuck with a D STR for a Saber. That's the equivalent of Caster having a D in Mana.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

I got agility and mana, I suppose that'll do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Thats lame. Everyone got better Servants than me. Lame.



Better persona than you as well.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> I got agility and mana, I suppose that'll do.



Well, Archers are allowed some flexibility in their stat placement. Sabers are heavy hitters that can take a lot of damage but doesn't have much in mana skills and shit. I have all the large stat placements in the WRONG areas.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura Persona is Garuda at LV. 90 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Magarudyne


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Mura Persona is Garuda at LV. 90 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Magarudyne



Yup its official. Mura rigged these tests.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

I used my real name.
"servant class is Archer. Str: C++,End:B+,Agi:EX,Mana: C,Luk: C+++,N.P.:EX"
what does EX mean?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

EX is the highest level rating, fucking lucky bastard.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

He fucking got Unlimited Blade Works Noble Phantasm probably. 

Wasn't that EX ranked?

Well, at least I got the Saber class, it is my favorite after all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

I get EXs with my real name.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yup its official. Mura rigged these tests.



lol, not my fault your name gives you shitty results.

For kicks I decided to try out the magical girl one.

Mura's hair color: charcoal 
outfit theme: sailor 
weapon: bulldozer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

And then I used my real name for my persona 
"Persona is Lucifer at LV. 50 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Megidolaon "


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> lol, not my fault your name gives you shitty results.
> 
> For kicks I decided to try out the magical girl one.
> 
> ...


Well, my real name actually gives me much better results. I'm just salty that my username doesn't.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> And then I used my real name for my persona
> "Persona is Lucifer at LV. 50 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Megidolaon "


Lame.

But I got a Jack Frost at Lv. 100 with my real name so boom.

So lets trade.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> But I got a Jack Frost at Lv. 100 with my real name so boom.
> 
> So lets trade.



I melted your jackfrost, no trade


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

I just did which seiyuu would voice you in an anime.



> Mura is voiced by Ueda Kana



I'm ok with this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Jack Frost will suck even at 100 anyway.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I melted your jackfrost, no trade






"Magical Girl Esura's hair color: grey, outfit theme: baseball, weapon: ice cream."

When I use my real name I get....

"hair color: purple, outfit theme: school girl, weapon: wit."

This test must not like the name Esura or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> "Magical Girl Esura's hair color: grey, outfit theme: baseball, weapon: ice cream."
> 
> When I use my real name I get....
> 
> ...



They must not.

Do the seiyuu one and I'll tell you if its a good choice or not.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> I just did which seiyuu would voice you in an anime.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with this.



Isn't that one of your favorite seiyuus anyways?

"Esura is voiced by Tamura Yukari"

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol, I tried some of the links posted and ended up with my fighting game waifu being Sarah Bryant from Virtua Fighter and my kawaii level is a speical snowflake.

Did the voice.  Who is Koyasu Takehito?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

he didnt though...lemme try my net name.

Itachifan727's servant class is Assassin. Str:E,End:E++,Agi++,Mana:E++,Luk:B+,N.P.:A++ 

WTF?

Score of pervert of Itachifan727 is "47/100" Really?

Ayo~ Itachifan727 your EXO bias is : Krispy Kreme  mmm~~

Itachifan727's Guilty Crown character that resembles you the most is Shu Ouma! 

Itachifan727 is insane 

Itachifan727 psssst *someone silhouette appear* OH IT'S Yu Narukami! (p4) 

Itachifan727's F/Z family.dad:uryuu mom:caster srvnt:rider lover:kariya enemy:assassin 

Itachifan727 will get sick with cholera, then die of dysentery.  Oregon trail yeeeah~~

Itachifan727 will lose his wings while rebooting his persocon. 

Itachifan727 is a griffin (more specifaclly the one from my inner life dramatic reading.)

Itachifan727's Sengoku Basara Character that resembles you the most is Fuuma Kotaro!

Itachifan727's stats: MIX: F+; PRS: S; BLO: F; SPA: F; YOM: C-; EXE: C 

is At a convention! luckily they were creeped on and then was raped by emo/goths! 

Itachifan727 has the Lawful Evil alignment. Most likely to summon a Berserk-er class Servant.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

I am a shadow, the true self.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> This test must not like the name Esura or something.


Try Esua.
"Unlosing Ranger has the Chaotic Neutral alignment. Most likely to summon a Saber class Servant."
And yet I summon a rider.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Isn't that one of your favorite seiyuus anyways?
> 
> "Esura is voiced by Tamura Yukari"
> 
> Who the fuck is that?



Yeah, I like Kana. She voices Rachel Alucard and Pascal.

Tamura Yukari ain't bad. Here is a list of her roles.



She did a good job on Fear's role in C3. Some songs she has done is pretty good too. She is a solid choice.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

"Esua is voiced by Kugimiya Rie"

Even I heard of her. Damn.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> "Esua is voiced by Kugimiya Rie"
> 
> Even I heard of her. Damn.



lol you got the Tsundere Queen.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

Itachifan727 is a Thief with Gloves in Tales of Innocence sided with the empire. 



Itachifan727-nii-san is a hidoi weeaboo who uses the word "moe" at consww


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I like Kana. She voices Rachel Alucard and Pascal.
> 
> Tamura Yukari ain't bad. Here is a list of her roles.
> 
> ...



Kana Ueda also voices Rin Tohsaka, my favorite Fate character, and the reason she is possibly the only seiyuu I know of besides Aya Hirano because of it.

Well, at least Esura got good in something....


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Kugimiya Rie"



Nena Trinity. <3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Kana Ueda also voices Rin Tohsaka, my favorite Fate character, and the reason she is possibly the only seiyuu I know of besides Aya Hirano because of it.
> 
> Well, at least Esura got good in something....



Forgot about Rin, yeah I'm definitely ok with that choice. Would've liked Miyuki Sawashiro or Kana Hanazawa but its all good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> "Esua is voiced by Kugimiya Rie"
> 
> Even I heard of her. Damn.



"Esua Persona is Jack Frost at LV. 45 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Maragidyne"
"Esua's servant class is Saber. Str:A++,End: C,Agi: C,Mana,Luk:A+++,N.P.:E~A++ "
"Esua is a Warrior with Boomsticks in Tales of Destiny sided with the Villains. "
"Unlosing Ranger is a Warrior with Wands in Tales of Innocence sided with the empire. "


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

I would like this to pop up if someone makes an English VA list...

"Esura voiced by Laura Bailey"

or

"Esura voiced by Christina Vee"

Either one is fine.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


>



Lol, got a Priest with Kendamas in Tales of Graces sided with the citizens for the first link.  Got oyaji is a saikou weeaboo who uses the word "doujin" on /jp/, ne? for the second.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Nena Trinity. <3



Never did see Gundam 00.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Esua Persona is Jack Frost at LV. 45 and your Persona Ultimate skill is Maragidyne"
> *"Esua's servant class is Saber. Str:A++,End: C,Agi: C,Mana,Luk:A+++,N.P.:E~A++ "*
> "Esua is a Warrior with Boomsticks in Tales of Destiny sided with the Villains. "
> "Unlosing Ranger is a Warrior with Wands in Tales of Innocence sided with the empire. "



WTF...the lack of one letter gave me a much better result for Saber? Lame./././.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

"Unlosing Ranger: Lv.42 Samurai. Special trait: blissfully ignorant. "
You've been suddenly sucked into an RPG. What are your stats?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura would love to watch an anime with a kuudere shota character voiced by Yukana

Kuudere, sure why not. 

Yukana, fuck yes.

Shota, Fuck no!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

Itachifan727, your best friend is Hino Satoshi and your lover is Konishi Katsuyuki. 



Itachifan727: Lv.22 Mage. Special trait: can come back to life.  i is a litch


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Never did see Gundam 00.



It's definitely worth a watch ignoring the movie.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura, your best friend is *Wakamoto Norio* and your lover is Shimono Hiro.

Be jealous, you guys know you want to.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

i tried making one but i dont get how to do it lol. you dont an account either; but yout edit it or delete if you do it w/o an account.

777 post


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman: Lv.80 Alchemist. Special trait: has high luck.



Byrdman is a Fighter with Darts in Tales of Eternia sided with the empire.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman is an angry Butterfree.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

so who is going to make the E3 thread this year?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Doesn't Krory do that shit?

Oh you mean games? Fuck if I know.

Oh yes I do, Hyperdimension neptunia mk2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory does?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems like he makes the award type threads, right?


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Doesn't Krory do that shit?
> 
> Oh you mean games? Fuck if I know.
> 
> Oh yes I do, Hyperdimension neptunia mk2.



So you finally experienced the pleasure of Neptunia Mk2?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> So you finally experienced the pleasure of Neptunia Mk2?



I haven't gotten my hands on it but your review mixed with the shit I've already seen makes it a worth while game. Not to mention my love for anime rpg games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> It seems like he makes the award type threads, right?


 yeah but I am talking about the E3 2012 one, I don't remember who made last year one..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah but I am talking about the E3 2012 one, I don't remember who made last year one..



You can use the search function and find out.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory does what now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Krory does what now?


E3 epic threads..


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> I haven't gotten my hands on it but your review mixed with the shit I've already seen makes it a worth while game. Not to mention my love for anime rpg games.



Unlike the first one...I haven't found too many people dogging this one.

Anime styled RPGs is the only way to do it man.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

So any mentioning of The Last Guardian or Final Fantasy Versus XIII being present at E3?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Unlike the first one...I haven't found too many people dogging this one.
> 
> *Anime styled RPGs is the only way to do it man.*



Damn straight.

btw, if your sig link broken or something?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am a boring squirtle. 

E3 never hypes me up; only time was when TP was being worked on and SS,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> So any mentioning of The Last Guardian or Final Fantasy Versus XIII being present at E3?


 nope. probably canned games...


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> btw, if your sig link broken or something?



Yeah, its broken.

Funny thing is, its still in my imageshack account and it shows up until I use the direct link. They may be having issues.

Either way, I need to...slow down my K-On! fangasming for a minute. I'm going to make a boss boss Persona 2 set...because thats what Im going to play after I get a new PSP and finish Vesperia. I'm selling ME3 to pay for it. And no not because I think its shit, I just don't have the time to actually play it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura for a Queen Blade fan... I pretty sure you saw the game for it right? The one with SRW combat style in it


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> E3 epic threads..



I'm flattered, but nah. I've only ever done the NF awards thing.

I don't know who does the E3 thread but I spammed the fuck out of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

E3 only gets more boring every year, GTA 6, Halo 7, Asscreed, CoD MW8, Mario flavor game meh whatevs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm flattered, but nah. I've only ever done the NF awards thing.
> 
> I don't know who does the E3 thread but I spammed the fuck out of it.


 oh I see.. Oh well..



Sephiroth said:


> E3 only gets more boring every year, GTA 6, Halo 7, Asscreed, CoD MW8, Mario flavor game meh whatevs.


a least get the Numbers right.. I can't wait for Nintendo conference..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, its broken.
> 
> Funny thing is, its still in my imageshack account and it shows up until I use the direct link. They may be having issues.
> 
> Either way, I need to...slow down my K-On! fangasming for a minute. I'm going to make a boss boss Persona 2 set...because thats what Im going to play after I get a new PSP and finish Vesperia. I'm selling ME3 to pay for it. And no not because I think its shit, I just don't have the time to actually play it.



Use imgur.com. Most reliable one I use.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well they do shit out sequels more than any other company so far except for Square.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

and I asked about the thread because the conferences are getting dated it... Only a few are missing including Nintendo. M$ and Sony are the same day..


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> a least get the Numbers right.. I can't wait for Nintendo conference..


I just want the bigger companies to start some newer IPs, or revisit older forgotten ones, took Nintendo quite some time before they got around to bringing back a real Kirby and Donkey Kong game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Esura for a Queen Blade fan... I pretty sure you saw the game for it right? The one with SRW combat style in it


Yeah, what about it?



Mura said:


> Use imgur.com. Most reliable one I use.


Ah, I shall.



Sephiroth said:


> I just want the bigger companies to start some newer IPs, or revisit older forgotten ones, took Nintendo quite some time before they got around to bringing back a real Kirby and Donkey Kong game.



I'm actually tired of new IPs right now. There is too many older franchises a company can resurrect instead of making a new IP that has a 50/50 chance of being shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I just want the bigger companies to start some newer IPs, or revisit older forgotten ones, took Nintendo quite some time before they got around to bringing back a real Kirby and Donkey Kong game.


 and no Stars Fox or F Zero yet..


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> and I asked about the thread because the conferences are getting dated it... Only a few are missing including Nintendo. M$ and Sony are the same day..



Psh. I'm just watching E3 so I can taste firsthand all of the delicious tears when Last Guardian and Final Fantasy Versus are cancelled.

Hoping for more Tomb Raider info.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, what about it?



Thought you would have played it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Psh. *I'm just watching E3 so I can taste firsthand all of the delicious tears when Last Guardian and Final Fantasy Versus are cancelled.*
> 
> Hoping for more Tomb Raider info.


 you are evil!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Breaking news at E3: Square Enix officially cancels Versus XIII in order to work on a Final Fantasy VII remake exclusively for the 3DS.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> and no Stars Fox or F Zero yet..



Yes, new Star Fox please.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think LG can make it; maybe. It has a better chance than Versus at least.

didnt they make a Star Fox for 3Ds or was it just a port?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Honestly, I'm already happy about Pikmin 3 and Luigi's Mansion 2. I'm glad Nintendo didn't let them die.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Thought you would have played it



Nope.

I was hoping you was going to say you found a English patch for it.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I just want the bigger companies to start some newer IPs, or revisit older forgotten ones, took Nintendo quite some time before they got around to bringing back a real Kirby and Donkey Kong game.



They did a great job at reviving Kid Icarus



Krory said:


> Psh. I'm just watching E3 so I can taste firsthand all of the delicious tears when Last Guardian and Final Fantasy Versus are cancelled.
> 
> Hoping for more Tomb Raider info.



Versus will never be cancelled, it will be in development for the next 100 years

Incoming PSnever2k100


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Breaking news at E3: Square Enix officially cancels Versus XIII in order to work on a Final Fantasy VII remake exclusively for the *3DS.*


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you are evil!!!



I get that a lot. It's one of my better qualities.




Death-kun said:


> Breaking news at E3: Square Enix officially cancels Versus XIII in order to work on a Final Fantasy VII remake exclusively for the 3DS.



Wrong.

They'll cancel it for another MMO.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Which will also be canceled 10 years later.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2012)

FF MMO's are better than the main series atm.

And that's saying something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Wrong.
> 
> They'll cancel it for another MMO.



Sounds about right, or a KH cellphone game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man if FFVII rumor about going to the 3DS is true, people are going to rage so bad..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought the KH fanbase agreed to never mention the cellphone game ever again.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

They remade it for Ds  Bastards trying to get a quick buck with the secret endings and shit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

The World said:


> FF MMO's are better than the main series atm.
> 
> And that's saying something.



That's like saying getting syphilis is better than getting AIDS. It still sucks.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't see the issue with FFVII remake going on 3DS. Cool idea imo. Don't get me wrong, I would of loved to played it on console but the chances of that happening at the moment on a console is about....slim as fuck. We'd have better chances of getting one on 3DS or Vita though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

You don't see the issue, but it would make nearly every other VII fanboy rage until their balls dropped.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> I get that a lot. It's one of my better qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

They'd be happier if it went to the Vita...

...where it would get no sales.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

I feel bad for Vita, Sony it seem are making a clone MH game for it. First party game.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Who even play the vita anyway?

We get no PS2 classics or PS1 classics on PSN yet every week there is a couple of Vita games


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I feel bad for Vita, Sony it seem are making a clone MH game for it. First party game.



I don't. They deserve all the Hell they receive.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

All Sony is doing with MH on the Vita is porting Portable 3rd to it and giving it dual analog support.

MH4 is already going to be on the 3DS. A big slap in the face to the Vita. 

And I doubt Sony will smarten up enough to localize Portable 3rd even when it's on the Vita.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2012)

Monster Hunter isn't a big seller in states like Japan. So doubt they will bring it here. But the new Vita game looks pretty awesome. Like the atmosphere so far. I can't wait to play it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> All Sony is doing with MH on the Vita is porting Portable 3rd to it and giving it dual analog support.
> 
> MH4 is already going to be on the 3DS. A big slap in the face to the Vita.
> 
> And I doubt Sony will smarten up enough to localize Portable 3rd even when it's on the Vita.



no Death Kun I mean this,




Announcement of an announcement, etc. Sinobi is a reliable Japanese retail blogger. He has posted on Twitter that there will be an announcement conference for a new Vita game called "Soul Sacrifice" on May 10 at the Tokyo International Forum venue.

The key themes of the game are "A story about magicians", "the concept of evolved co-op battles", and "high spec graphics for creating a realistic fantasy world". No word on the developer or publisher, or any other information so far.

Ah, apparently there's an illustration of the game in Famitsu. It shows 4 characters fighting against a huge monster. Definitely sounds like a Monhun clone of some sort. Apparently those who register their PSN IDs will be able to stream the conference in May. There's a website but it isn't active yet: 

There is no game article, and it is purely a 6 page paid ad, so there's no problem with posting this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

No, crazymtf, it isn't completely that. Sony is fucking anal about localizing Monster Hunter. They outright refused to let Portable 3rd be localized even though Capcom wanted it to be localized. So it's no wonder Capcom is moving towards Nintendo for Monster Hunter, considering Nintendo is very lenient with localization. We probably would've never gotten Monster Hunter Tri if it had been on PS3 instead of the Wii.

Capcom very much wants to make Monster Hunter a lot more popular in the west, they've said as much in interviews.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Capcom very much wants to make Monster Hunter a lot more popular in the west, they've said as much in interviews.



Which is probably why we have Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Indeed, it has a lot of MH-esque mechanics in it, while also being a cool and fresh experience. It's kind of like a gateway game into getting used to games like MH, you could say, though it contains elements from many other games as well.  But, hey, it's all about getting used to developing strategies, straying away from button mashing and actually learning about the monsters and their patterns.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> A little late on the discussion, but only good sonic in my opinion is the semi rpg one that Bioware made.



Wtf, that new Sonic Generations was the shit. Also Sonic Adventure on the DC was fucking amazing.



CrazyMoronX said:


> This GBC Lufia game is not bad.
> 
> Not bad at all.
> 
> ...



Still talking bout Lufia? 



Itachifan727 said:


> click on HOT shindan and you get a list.
> 
> Servant one;
> 
> ...



servant class is Berserker. Str++,End+,Agi:B+,Mana++,Luk:A+++,N.P.:A++	

Ill take that, cept ama not gonna be a hoe like the other guy and get owned that easily.



Byrdman said:


> So any mentioning of The Last Guardian or Final Fantasy Versus XIII being present at E3?



Ill be damned if they say something bout Versus at E3 before TGS in Japan. I will LOL my ass off if they do. Like spitting in Japanese faces doing that.



Itachifan727 said:


> Well they do shit out sequels more than any other company so far except for Square.



Nintendo comes out with more sequels than most other companies. Etc Mario. Not saying that they make shit games, but they do make a butt load of first part sequels over the years. 



crazymtf said:


> Monster Hunter isn't a big seller in states like Japan. So doubt they will bring it here. But the new Vita game looks pretty awesome. Like the atmosphere so far. I can't wait to play it.



I hope they do something with Monster Hunter in states. I would love waste 100's of hours of my life on that again.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I spent about 250 hours on Portable 3rd before I moved on to other games, but I have so many more quests and things to do in that game.  I spent 500 hours in Tri before I finally stopped playing it, though I could just as easily go back to it and still have as much of a blast as I did before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

shocking, I have yet to see anyone posting about the Cod BO2 poster that got "leaked" May release and all..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe people finally realized that CoD is shit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

never cared for shooters...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Maybe people finally realized that CoD is shit.


 still shocking because of the huge fan base.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> shocking, I have yet to see anyone posting about the Cod BO2 poster that got "leaked" May release and all..



There's nothing interesting about the release of a game that fans knew were coming before even Activision did. And unlike so many other titles, there's nothing even worth speculating about in Call of Duty. No underlying depth of plot or even uniquely changing gameplay mechanics or anything of that nature.

It's not like when ACIII or RE6 promo stuff was released with just a poster and people can go, "Do you think this one will take place in the American Revolution?" or "I bet Chris and Leon will team up in this one!" There's nothing like that in Call of Duty. No long-term attraction.

And the thing is, I don't believe CoD has that huge of a "fanbase" - there's a lot of people that play the game but I highly doubt they have nearly as many things resembling a "fan" as, say, Final Fantasy or Mass Effect or Resident Evil or any other series.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Please don't start with the CoD, BF, Halo shooter discussion. It is worse than the FF discussions that we have here.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

No it isn't.

And you know it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

No it isn't.

And you know it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> And you know it.



Shush Z, and go back to playing Rusty Hearts.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> And you know it.






Krory said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> And you know it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Gears will always be the current gen shooter for me.

CoD has zero personality and an extremely low skill cap.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Also shame we couldn't play today Esura, hopefully your net is okay tomorrow.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


>



Hoe, what you be doing? Don't be using Naya Rivera's gif in vain.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Also shame we couldn't play today Esura, hopefully your net is okay tomorrow.


Trust man, it will be. There is only so much horror movies an old person can take.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Hoe, what you be doing? Don't be using Naya Rivera's gif in vain.



I'm not your ho. However those bitches women in those gifs are mines though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Trust man, it will be. There is only so much horror movies an old person can take.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your ho. However those bitches women in those gifs are mines though.


You are my long-handled implement having a thin, flat blade used to break up the surface of the ground and to destroy weeds. And you have the white chick, I love me some Naya more. . We can tag team them.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

that made me lol.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You are my long-handled implement having a thick, fat blade used to break up the surface of the ground and to destroy weeds. And you have the white chick, I love me some Naya more. . We can tag team them.



Fixed for accuracy.

And yeah, lets double team...from a slight distance so nothing is touching.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thread is getting akwaard....


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Gears will always be the current gen shooter for me.



Now if only Epic cared about their fanbase anymore.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

What is Epic doing nowadays without Gears?


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What is Epic doing nowadays without Gears?



They're moving primarily to mobile and social games since they're clearly tired of Gears since they have done nothing  but lie to fans and ban those who ask questions.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Ah, so they are doing nothing. Cool.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Exacta.

Infinity Blade bullshit and a new tower-defense game that will probably be mobile or social.

The CEO believes the only future in gaming is with mobile gaming (yet Epic is devoted solely to iOS which is hilarious).

So yeah, the only reason Epic will stay afloat is because of other companies using Unreal. Hopefully more devs just make their own engine and let Epic settle into the dust where they belong now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Well they will see it when their numbers run low. They will get back on the Gears train just as Halo and God of War did to get some mulah.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

They'll probably go multi-platform as well which will kill some of their integrity and will undoubtedly lower the production value of their game since Microsoft threw all kinds of fucking money at Epic to make the game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Honestly, which will bring them more money. Focusing on making a tight 360 experience, and pulling in money from the "console buying games" for exclusives and the normal 360 population, or kill some of the of glory from that focus and kill some of quality by going multiplat?


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

And the intelligent masses will at least see Epic for what they really are: Activision Lite.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> And the intelligent masses will at least see Epic for what they really are: *Activision Lite*.



 oh god

what is Activision doing now?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

But dat Spider-man 2, Jedi Knight, Mechwarrior 2, and Quake.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> oh god
> 
> what is Activision doing now?



It's not a matter of what Activision is doing _now_. Because Activision does the same exact thing. Every single time.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

This thread is extremely on-topic.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

HEY GIAIS!!!

LETS PLAY VESPERIA!!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice troll there FG. I ain't falling for it. Maybe...


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This thread is extremely on-topic.



More on topic than it ever has been in the past few months.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> They're moving primarily to mobile and social games since they're clearly tired of Gears since they have done nothing  but lie to fans and ban those who ask questions.



How things have changed, didn't you vote them for best developer before?


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> How things have changed, didn't you vote them for best developer before?



Yeah, sadly, I did.

Rest assured, I won't be making that mistake again... it's pretty sad when Capcom has become a better developer than you (again).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait, what bout Crapcom being better than who?


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Resident Evil 6 and Dragon's Dogma so far easily make Capcom now a better dev than Epic is becoming.

Not saying THAT much since Epic is around Activision level now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Aight, aight, I guess I can get with that. Honestly, I would have much hate for Crapcom, if they ditched their dlc bullshit. DLC is cool and all, but damn, get it off the disc you pay for. Then it would have much more love for them, even if they do nickle and dime the shit out me with their DLC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

At least most of their DLC being on the disc makes sense unlike others (Mass Effect 3).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol why would 10 characters in my fighting game be locked on my disc? that is asking hackers to unlock that shit. That is inviting them. Then the other day Capcom says they are dissapointed that people are unlocking content on the disc that they paid for. I was LOL'ing so hard at that article. Ya, EA trying to adopt that policy too, with EA, wasn't cool but Capcom is like a religion now. Then they gonna fuck up and leave features out of the 360 version of my SFxT. WTF?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Ummmm...the new Mortal Kombat that was on the 360 allowed for all that matchmaking with no problems. Even the tag team online thing. That is what capcom said about it. Cuz the online co-op tag team shit wasn't allowed through the xbox live service, yet MK did it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ummmm...the new Mortal Kombat that was on the 360 allowed for all that matchmaking with no problems. Even the tag team online thing. That is what capcom said about it. Cuz the online co-op tag team shit wasn't allowed through the xbox live service, yet MK did it.



Because the minimal required content of DLC characters were on-disc. Why do you think the file-sizes were only as big as your average video trailer? Smaller than, even.

Again, people seem to let it slide when it's not a big, evil developer/publisher.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, I can see partial DLC data, like some textures or shit. But if they have the complete data from all the DLC on there, that is not. Case and point the SFxT characters. And I guess ME3 shit. All the data for DLC should not be on the disc. I am cool with partial DLC data, but I figure as long as all teh data is on the disc, then Crapcom should not have a problem with people access any of that data that is on the disc that the consumers bought.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because the minimal required content of DLC characters were on-disc. Why do you think the file-sizes were only as big as your average video trailer? Smaller than, even.
> 
> Again, people seem to let it slide when it's not a big, evil developer/publisher.



I wasn't referring to the characters in that post. Capcom said that the xbox live architecture wasn't compatible and advanced enough for the online tag team co-op battles, and yet we see that MK had no problem with it, and does it well. How are they gonna say that to us?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

wasn't ME on disc DLC separated? Capcom should have known to separated the data by storing some of it on the disc and the other on patches


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Watch that real quick, that is what I am talking bout.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Basically what I was saying.


> *Note 2* When asked about the No Local Online Co-op for Xbox, Capcom Posted this Response:
> 
> “PS3 version: It is possible to mix and  match online and offline players for scramble battles and pair play  battles. Two local players can play on the same PS3 using 1 PSN ID, and  play against other players online. 360 version: It is NOT possible to mix and match online and offline  players for scramble battles and pair play battles. So you either have  to have all players be offline and local (so 4 players, 1 xbox) or have  all the players be online (4 players, 4 xboxs).
> The reason for this difference is because of the architecture  differences between gamertags and PSN IDs. I’m not sure of the technical  details, but basically it amounts to: Sony made it so you can mix and  match online and offline, and Microsoft made it so you can’t.”  -Christian Svensson
> ...


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ok, I can see partial DLC data, like some textures or shit. But if they have the complete data from all the DLC on there, that is not. Case and point the SFxT characters. And I guess ME3 shit. All the data for DLC should not be on the disc. I am cool with partial DLC data, but I figure as long as all teh data is on the disc, then Crapcom should not have a problem with people access any of that data that is on the disc that the consumers bought.



That's also what most people seemed to miss out on.

Even with ME3, it actually wasn't the entire DLC on the disc. It was the character's audio files mostly, a minimal information of the mission, and the new weapon.

Though let's face it - no one is ever really going to buy any reason for the DLC to be on disc, even part of it. Then people will start complaining about DLC in general saying, "Why didn't this come with the game if you were planning it?" And if DLC stops people will complain about lack of replayability for some games and the lack of support for titles.

It's a lose-lose situation and we're all still going to buy it anyway. A vicious circle that will never be solved.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I wasn't referring to the characters in that post. Capcom said that the xbox live architecture wasn't compatible and advanced enough for the online tag team co-op battles, and yet we see that MK had no problem with it, and does it well. How are they gonna say that to us?



Then I don't see why you would bring that up on the topic of DLC.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I suppose. But atleast put that shit on a box so people know that it has on disc locked content. Lol although I do my research on games b4 I buy them anyways.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Cuz I was talking bout Crapcom as a whole and their policies and how they fucked with my Xbox 360 version of SFxT.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

inb4 we see every game with that sticker on it because it's common practice now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Well they shouldn't put the complete data on there like SFxT does, and then Capcom getting pissed cuz people are unlocking it. They are just inviting people do that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

They shouldn't put games on the shelf in stores with the disc inside. They're just inviting people to take it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

That is why you go to Gamestop cuz their games are not in the cases in the front to take.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, but then you risk paying fifty bucks for a used copy of a three year old game that doesn't play.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Touche sir, touche.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know whether to feel awful or triumphant every time I trade in a game that I know, for a fact, does not work.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

They dont check them anymore?


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

They look at the condition of the disc and even then, not always.

I had a copy of Prince of Persia: Warrior Within that was pristine and for some reason always froze in the beginning when you first get an actual sword back.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Holy shit, it would be glorious if I could delete the Naruto/Bleach/OP/Battle vs. sections of the forum from my searches or new posts features.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

It'd be glorious if we could just delete those entire forums.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Or that could work too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh, and combine Plaza and Blender together in one section, and sit back and watch the forum explode.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

I wish Naruto would get deleted.  


................. that is all.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

I think you mean Blender and Lounge.

Though they're the same thing, so...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

fuck, where was my mind, ya i meant to say lounge. They basically are teh same thing, it would be fun to watch the clash between the main schism of members from each section go at it. Since they won't separated by forum sections then.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone read the newest Naruto chapters? I'm getting right darn annoyed with this Uchiha bullshit going on right now. They need to show more SSJ Naruto fucking up Tobi.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Honestly, I kinda like that backstory we got today, it felt like Part 1 Naruto. It felt like some ninja shit was going on in that story. Although I am fed up with the Uchihahaha brothers, and this story is red flagging Kabuto's death soon. But Kishi is putting off Naruto, cuz he has to think of some non Talk no Jutsu shit, to finish this fight or ppl gonna be pissed.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

This should be close to the last damn fight right here. Naruto vs Sasuke should be left to the last.

I'm tired of Itachi, I'm tired of Madara, and I'm tired of Tobi or who ever the fuck he is. Tired of the eyes, tired.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Well you know they aren't gonna fight now. Both Naruto and Sasuke are gonna be exausted of power by the end of the war. So they aren't gonna fight at 10% power. That will be saved for another day when they are recovered and rested to get that 20 chapters battle.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2012)

>Feeling bad about ripping gamestop off


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

How is that Skullgirls, Sep?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How is that Skullgirls, Sep?



Fantastic, decent story mode, best mechanics ever, godlike netcode, very unique cast, and it has the best animation a 2D game has ever put out 1300+ frames per character(Blazblue is about 400 for example), it's definitely worth all $15 it cost.

/gush


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Pretty Candy.


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Honestly, I kinda like that backstory we got today, it felt like Part 1 Naruto. It felt like some ninja shit was going on in that story. Although I am fed up with the Uchihahaha brothers, and this story is red flagging Kabuto's death soon. But Kishi is putting off Naruto, cuz he has to think of some non Talk no Jutsu shit, to finish this fight or ppl gonna be pissed.



Huh and here I thought I was still the only one who reads Naruto/WanPiece/thatotheroneIwontspeakof*Bleach*

Well I know CMX still does......I think 

It's not even the fact I hate Kabuto's backstory, mostly because of this latest chapter and how awesome Orochimaru still is and how his evil is still intact, it's...........

The terrible fucking pacing of this.........start a fight, then cut to backstory when no one is going to fucking care if Kabuto is good or not. Everyone wants him as evil as possible, and the way it's going with the backstory Kishi is setting up Kabuto to die.

I really want to punch Kishi in the face or punch his editor in the face or both for fucking up this fight. 

One Piece seems to be consistently good as usual, and Bleach is a clusterfuck of nothing going on as usual. Oh except that one part with Yamamato, but who cares really.


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Pretty Candy.



Ewww egg candy


----------



## chazz price (Apr 19, 2012)

The World said:


> One Piece seems to be consistently good as usual,



another one piece cock sucker here  ,I give a darn about nardo and detergent


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

lol Naruto talks...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

I stopped reading Bleach after Aizen was defeated.

I read Nardo every couple weeks when there's 3 or more new chapters for me to read at once.

Never bothered touching One Piece.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I stopped reading Bleach after Aizen was defeated.
> 
> I read Nardo every couple weeks when there's 3 or more new chapters for me to read at once.
> 
> Never bothered touching One Piece.


 I stopped reading Bleach after the Psyren mess and Naruto wow long time ago.. OP rocks..


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> >Feeling bad about ripping gamestop off



But one is not ripping off GameStop in that situation. In fact, it's both customers that are being ripped off.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Or Siliconera's version.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Didn't realize last thread was closed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

When someone mentions Skulllgirls, I think of skullfucking.


I also want to play more RPGs.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Play Xenoblade.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When someone mentions Skulllgirls, I think of skullfucking.
> 
> 
> I also want to play more RPGs.



Ordering Disgaea 4 next week and maybe Skullgirls


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> But one is not ripping off GameStop in that situation. In fact, it's both customers that are being ripped off.



                  .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

Played Xenoblade today.

Couldn't control anything so I gave up and deleted the iso.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> But one is not ripping off GameStop in that situation. In fact, it's both customers that are being ripped off.



Gamestop always does to even companies:ho


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

You emulating ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You emulating ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Fixed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

Actually I just figured out the controls.

Battle system is gay.

Delete the ISO.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

wow. fail CMX,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

It is pretty weird and I don't like it.

It's like FFXII mixed with fucking I don't know what. I guess I could keep playing it for a little while, give it a chance. I don't know... that battle system.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

I didn't like the battle system either and i hate Ff12 but love this game. its odd


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

I wanna try and emulate Xenoblade but I don't feel like looking for the emulator and ISO.

Anyone help me out on this?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I didn't like the battle system either and i hate Ff12 but love this game. its odd


What else is there? Any good crafting system or anything?


Mura said:


> I wanna try and emulate Xenoblade but I don't feel like looking for the emulator and ISO.
> 
> Anyone help me out on this?


I would help, but I don't like to promote laziness.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Winny is going to be so happy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sigh CMX I dunno what to say.. but whatever..


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is pretty weird and I don't like it.
> 
> It's like FFXII mixed with fucking I don't know what. I guess I could keep playing it for a little while, give it a chance. I don't know... that battle system.



Get use to it !


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't wanna.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is pretty weird and I don't like it.
> 
> It's like FFXII mixed with fucking I don't know what. I guess I could keep playing it for a little while, give it a chance. I don't know... that battle system.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ra080SlPVs[/YOUTUBE]

maybe is too deep for you CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

Deep?

Selecting bubbles and automatically attacking isn't deep.

This seems like an offline MMORPG almost.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Deep?
> 
> Selecting bubbles and automatically attacking isn't deep.
> 
> This seems like an offline MMORPG almost.


 I was just asking. Watch video, it shows a little bit of the battle System.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Yet again, CMX seems to only hate good games.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

he's too old for XC man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

QTE?




This game went from bad to incredibad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpVh7NN2TJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

:sleepy

Man this is the game I've seen everyone fapping to?


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Or Siliconera's version.





Oh shit, look at that retro goodness! Oh shit....hnnng....oh shit. 

When is it going to come out!? I'll drop everything to play it!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> :sleepy
> 
> Man this is the game I've seen everyone fapping to?


 yeah, is a boring game.. it sucks, is the worst thing ever came out from Japan...


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

I wondered they did they finish ToV?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh shit, look at that retro goodness! Oh shit....hnnng....oh shit.
> 
> When is it going to come out!? I'll drop everything to play it!!



No idea when its coming out, probably too soon for a release date. It does look awesome though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a question though.

I understand why Noire isn't a goddess yet (because the Playstation brand wasn't out yet back in the 80s) but how the fuck is Vert still a goddess and she is supposed to be the personification of the 360?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I have a question though.
> 
> I understand why Noire isn't a goddess yet (because the Playstation brand wasn't out yet back in the 80s) but how the fuck is Vert still a goddess and she is supposed to be the personification of the 360?



Afraid I can't answer that question since you know, haven't played the first two games. I was wrong though, seems like they plan to release it this summer in Japan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm gonna finish Xenoblade for the express reason of bashing the hell out of it in a review.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpVh7NN2TJg[/YOUTUBE]



They really suck...


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm sure everyone had similar thoughts on the matter, but still 
(read from left to right):

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

what manga is that? :rofl


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2012)

Right off the bat a Gundam joke.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

damn lol, this is interesting,


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

friend! This K-On! game is hard. 

Wait...did Yui just tell the crowd "Thank You!" in English or "Fuck You" for getting a bad score?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

the MC's faces in this are expressionfull.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> friend! This K-On! game is hard.
> 
> Wait...did Yui just tell the crowd "Thank You!" in English or "Fuck You" for getting a bad score?



What type of game is it? Rhythm game?


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Yup, I call it Parappa The Rapper: K-On! Edition with K-On! songs but fucking harder. This game is a K-On! fan's wet dream with all the different song choices you can play with. Also, each one of the girls have a different twist to their section.

It is legitimately an ok game for a game based on a preexisting license. You should play it!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

I have some experience in the Hatsune Miku games so I may do well.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

When my stick come in tommorow I'm going to go hard on some PSP play time. First, I'm going to rip every single PSP game I own to my 32GB stick. Thats 20GBs gone right there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura is Google. He is a pro at this stuff. I would of asked CMX cause he pro at it too but he is probably out there having one of his fits.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura is Google. He is a pro at this stuff. I would of asked CMX cause he pro at it too but he is probably out there having one of his fits.





I'll send you a link in a sec.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I heard that CMX is actually gonna beat Xenoblade, is this true?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Also,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I heard that CMX is actually gonna beat Xenoblade, is this true?


 He is trolling...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Nf6zZsTwTXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

The fuck? When he looks up does God praise him or something?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> The fuck? When he looks up does God praise him or something?



perhaps..
"Recorded this months ago, 12-06-2010, back when I played.. FINAL FANTASY XIV, the only regret in my life."
[YOUTUBE]cGbtyBJNUFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Did that mouse just two shot him?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Did that mouse just two shot him?


Watch it again.
two mouses one not that close.
[YOUTUBE]S95UZDTeuAM[/YOUTUBE]
"See that? See how the enemy tried to hit me? And even though it didn't hit me, IT DIDN'T HIT ME?"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh I see now, there were two of them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh I see now, there were two of them.



In other words the game bullshitted him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am shocked how similar is Xenoblade to that game.I hardly play any MMO in my life. "Battle System"


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

HOLY SHIT



CLCIK NOW. HURRY. BEST PART EVER. CLICK!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> CLCIK NOW. HURRY. BEST PART EVER. CLICK!!!!!!


 I did click.. now what?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Watch it!!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am shocked how similar is Xenoblade to that game.I hardly play any MMO in my life. "Battle System"



WoW fan??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> WoW fan??


 nope.. I never play that..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Guys Question: The best anime that you have ever watch? just one and why?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Best anime I've ever seen: Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica. The characters and story were top notch and the shit that went on was too intense. I finished that series in one day because I just couldn't stopped watching.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I am actually playing Tera.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

The Best anime I have ever watch:* Monster*;has great plot,characters "best villain of all time" and keeps you guessing until to the end. The production value is insane..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

For some odd reason, after all these years, I feel like playing Yu-Gi-Oh online.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> For some odd reason, after all these years, I feel like playing Yu-Gi-Oh online.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Ya I have used that for a while.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys Question: The best anime that you have ever watch? just one and why?



Eh, Iunno... maybe Mononoke or something. Art design, animation, cinematography... My preferences are either completely typical or completely atypical so that's all I could really mention.

Karas would be up there as well, if that counts.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

This a  version  right?With dual audio?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, that is dual audio.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys Question: The best anime that you have ever watch? just one and why?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRtYuG6MgX8[/YOUTUBE]

ITT: People don't know about space Germans.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah, that is dual audio.


I already knew that in a Dutch forum,but had to make sure!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

You watch Akibaranger RK?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 19, 2012)

It's the single most greatest and depressing thing made post Gokaiger.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys Question: The best anime that you have ever watch? just one and why?



This is an extremely hard question..

I gotta pick between

Samurai Champloo
Gunbuster
Cowboy Bebop
Outlaw Star
Michiko to Hatchin
Technolyze
Ninja Scroll
Spirited Away
Summer Wars
Vampire Hunter D
Transformers 
Project A-ko
Fist of the North Star
Dirty Pair
Mobile Police Patlabor
Macross 
Barefoot Gen
Grave of the Fireflies 

etc..

I honestly don't know




> It's the single most greatest and depressing thing made post Gokaiger.



People been telling me this but I have yet to watch it.. doesn't it like 100+ ep

but if we talk about animation period.. then Batman: Mask of the Phastasm is my favorite ever.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's the single most greatest and depressing thing made post Gokaiger.



Nah,it's just awesome!

Ordered Disgaea 4.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

Most depressing I seen is Technolyze & Grave of the Fireflies..

Technolyze world is all mess up.. like there is no hope mess up


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> This is an extremely hard question..
> 
> I gotta pick between
> 
> ...



A list that long and no Mononoke? Blasphemy.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Am telling you the best ones this era are Gokai, Shinken, Geki and Magi.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> A list that long and no Mononoke? Blasphemy.



thats what the etc is for... my list is very long

Mononoke is there and so is Howl and the Moving Castle

maybe I should just add Hayao Miyazaki name

Wait?

Which Mononoke?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Not Princess Mono


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

This is my first time hearing about another Mononoke? 

but add 

Black Jack

Venus Wars

Dominion: Tank Police

Demon City Shinjuku

City Hunter (anime)


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Digimon Season 1.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Why not watch Black Lagoon??


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Good  boy.



LOL


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

It wasn't that funny.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

When did this come out?

Add also

Slayers

Spriggan (still need to read the manga)


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Dub Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> When did this come out?
> 
> Add also
> 
> ...



Almost five years ago.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> People been telling me this but I have yet to watch it.. doesn't it like 100+ ep



Legend of the Galactic Heroes?

About 100+ episode main OVA series
About 50+ episode side story OVA series
2 Movies
1 OVA


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Legend of the Galactic Heroes?
> 
> About 100+ episode main OVA series
> About 50+ episode side story OVA series
> ...



Which subgroup??

Can't find Skullgirls on PSN.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Almost five years ago.



Around the start of the Moe and Harem cycle right or before it got crazy big like this?

Thats when I stop watching a lot of anime and start playing more video games 

but I did I forget Wolf Rain and FLCL

back when Adult Swim used to be Good



> About 100+ episode main OVA series
> About 50+ episode side story OVA series
> 2 Movies
> 1 OVA



Gotta watch it one of these days

Older anime tend to be better than newer ones


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

>Wolf Rain

Oh dear God...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 19, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Which subgroup??



CA

They're the ones who completed subbing the whole series.

Check bakabt for it.



> Gotta watch it one of these days
> 
> Older anime tend to be better than newer ones



I literally can't think of a series on par with LoGH. It's that perfect.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

I remember when Toonami came back on as an April Fool's joke, and they played some of the most awfully dubbed anime of all time. It was so bad it was good.

It was a good reminder as to why people like listening to their anime in a language they can't understand.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys Question: The best anime that you have ever watch? just one and why?


I can't pick just one...sorry...


K-On!
Red Garden
Blood +
Needless
Queen's Blade
Karas
Lupin the 3rd: Castle of Cagliostro
RahXephon
Dragonaut
Rebuild of Evangelion
Akira
Angel Heart
Angel Beats!
El Cazador de la Bruja
Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu
Ga-Rei: Zero
Rin: Daughter of the Mnemosyne
Murder Princess
Shadow Skill
Speed Grapher
Strike Witches
Trinity Blood
Witchblade
Noein
Afro Samurai

These are my favs....well only some of them....


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Dat Witchblade.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

You guys ain't being selective. At least I picked one definitive one for myself.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I remember when Toonami came back on as an April Fool's joke, and they played some of the most awfully dubbed anime of all time. It was so bad it was good.
> 
> It was a good reminder as to why people like listening to their anime in a language they can't understand.



>DBZ
>YuYu Hakusho
>Tenchi Muyo
>Outlaw Star
>Trigun
>Big O
>Gundam Wing

Horribly Dubbed...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK. Yu Yu was NOT Dubbed horribly especially the uncut version. Dunno what dub you saw.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> CA
> 
> They're the ones who completed subbing the whole series.
> 
> ...


fanzub.com


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 19, 2012)

I never liked YYH in japanese. Yusuke sounds perfect in English. And Goku in Japanese sounds like a 10 year old when he's pushing 30.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> You guys ain't being selective. At least I picked one definitive one for myself.



....


Ok, I'll pick one from the list.


K-On! A funny show with an amusing cast of character. Its the anime equivalent of Seinfeld, a show about nothing. Just friends chilling and drinking tea in school while doing goofy shit and partying like a rock star.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> You guys ain't being selective. At least I picked one definitive one for myself.



Ahem.

>Chose only one

Just a shame that Seinfeld was overrated garbage the equivalent of Friends.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Shuffle!....


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

To be honest, Tenchi Muyo was burned into my mind.  I love YuYu, Big O, Outlaw Star, DBZ, etc. I had actually never seen Gundam Wing or Tenchi Muyo, though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Shuffle!....



I know you didn't go there.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Mai-Hime.....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 19, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> fanzub.com



Fanzub lacks the rest of the series. Plus bakabt has the Blu-Ray version of the main series.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

What's a Shuffle! ?


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> To be honest, Tenchi Muyo was burned into my mind.  I love YuYu, Big O, Outlaw Star, DBZ, etc. I had actually never seen Gundam Wing or Tenchi Muyo, though.



Fuck that shit and go back to your DD avatar.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

I kinda wish Adult Swim would start playing another "aged" anime on late Saturday nights, rather than constantly repeating Cowboy Bebop. As much as I love it, I've seen every episode at least three times.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

Add

Escaflowne

Kenshin

Gundam F91 (the best Gundam I've seen)

Slayers

Ranma

Golden Boy

Appleseed

Ghost in the Shell

Full Metal Panic

Rahxephon

Last Exile

Jin Roh

thats all I can think of



> You guys ain't being selective. At least I picked one definitive one for myself.



I cant


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuck you Krory, I'll put another back on soon enough.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> What's a Shuffle! ?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1e0CpFnnfU[/YOUTUBE]

But dat mind fucked Kaede.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I kinda wish Adult Swim would start playing another "aged" anime on late Saturday nights, rather than constantly repeating Cowboy Bebop. As much as I love it, I've seen every episode at least three times.



Add FLCL to that list. God I'm tired of that damn anime.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Don't be fucking with Kaede, its the MC's fault goddammit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Jin Roh



I'm a 90's kid yet I have not seen Jin Roh to this day. Feels bad man.



> Add FLCL to that list. God I'm tired of that damn anime.



I remember back when I saw FLCL the first time when it came on TV.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Not much you can do when you got 6 bitches after your dick. Gotta choose sooner or later. She is pretty good Waifu material though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck you Krory, I'll put another back on soon enough.



You have until the end of the day.

Or I kill you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not much you can do when you got 6 bitches after your dick. Gotta choose sooner or later. She is pretty good Waifu material though.



He should've picked Kaede. Its his fault she went Yandere on his ass. Well, not as bad as the School Days's MC at least. That guy had it coming to him. A real dick is what he was.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

But shit, he had like 6 girls all over him. I have a feeling that Esura would have chosen Kaede too. But dat Asa


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Man fuck Asa, fuckin' cock blocking bitch.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Whats wrong with the Kaede chick Mura?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rym6jnnhXJ0[/YOUTUBE]

Best...anime opening ever.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

But dat teasing skill only makes it better, when you break her down. You get it too easy with Kaede.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats wrong with the Kaede chick Mura?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rym6jnnhXJ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Best...anime opening ever.



She went Yandere on the MC which is totally his fault. He had to pick between six girls and she was one of them.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm a 90's kid yet I have not seen Jin Roh to this day. Feels bad man.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back when I saw FLCL the first time when it came on TV.



You gotta check it out... one of the best Little red riding hood stories retelling type stories out there


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Tekkaman Blade!rules


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Mai-Otome....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wouldn't of picked her ass either. Has School Days not taught you anything?



I felt bad for her, she went through deep shit in her past. But yeah at least he wasn't the school days MC.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

I see we're talking about School Days...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Wtf, this guy in Shuffle! isn't that bad. He just had to choose.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf, this guy in Shuffle! isn't that bad. He just had to choose.



Based on the game!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Blood +....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf, this guy in Shuffle! isn't that bad. He just had to choose.



He ain't a bad guy but to me, he made a bad business decision.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wtf, this guy in Shuffle! isn't that bad. He just had to choose.


If that chick is a yandere I don't blame him for not choosing her. Yandere's are crazy.

Some dude: Hello honey I'm home!
Yandere bitch: Hello, I made some dinner for you.
Some dude: Oh, thank you but I'm not hungry but could...
Yandere bitch: But...I made this for you...
Some dude: It looks lovely but I'm just tired...
Yandere bitch: I...made...it.....for you....
Some dude: But...
Yandere bitch: EAT IT BITCH!! *has knife in her hand*
Some dude: Yes...sniff....I'll eat it...*crying*
Yandere bitch: How does it taste?
Some dude: I...sniff....it...sniff...taste really good....*sobbing*
Yandere bitch: THANK YOU HONEY! U DA BEST! : )



Mura said:


> Yeah, he fucked a lot of girls behind Katsura's and Sekai's back.


He got a taste of pussy and just ran with it to the extreme.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Blood +....



started watching it never finsihed, read Blood+A where they're in Russia though; was fucking awesome. Love HajiSaya


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Tsubasa Chronicles...


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Blood +....



Wtf is wrong with Blood+?

It took what made Blood The Last Vampire awesome and increased it ten fold!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> If that chick is a yandere I don't blame him for not choosing her. Yandere's are crazy.
> 
> Some dude: Hello honey I'm home!
> Yandere bitch: Hello, I made some dinner for you.
> ...





Just to be fair, Kaede wouldn't have turned yandere if he actually noticed her feelings towards him but oh well. I've harped enough on this anime.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

nothing is wrong with it, that is why i posted it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Eureka 7. Dub was good actually.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wtf is wrong with Blood+?
> 
> It took what made Blood The Last Vampire awesome and increased it ten fold!



Watch blood-c and then get hyped for Blood-c movie subtitled The Last Dark.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Samurai 7.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Blood-C The Last Dark trailers for you esura.

[YOUTUBE]3l3-aVf5CEE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gA_g5I6evRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok...that looks dope as fuck....

Speaking of Blood...why wasn't One Night Kiss localized here? It was a Blood + action game made by Suda51 on PS2. It was essentially the action precursor to No More Heroes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

No idea, its the first I've heard of it actually. Looks like it would be a pretty good game.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 19, 2012)

Blood + was alright from what little I saw... it won't be Blood: the Last Vampire tho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Apr 19, 2012)

Blood+ is Blood: The Last Vampire for children.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

Really? How so? I mean they were both violent...and stuff,


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Blood-C The Last Dark trailers for you esura.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3l3-aVf5CEE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gA_g5I6evRA[/YOUTUBE]



 gore to the max.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Meh, blood is blood. Don't have to have that shit load of gore to interest me.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Meh, blood is blood. Don't have to have that shit load of gore to interest me.



Tokko anime was awesome


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd rather have excessive gore than excessive T&A, but I am a girl so im baised lol.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 19, 2012)

Evidently, posting information about an RPG in a thread about RPGs is a terrible move. Everyone else is too busy yapping about animu.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

We all read Mura hyperlinks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Evidently, posting information about an RPG in a thread about RPGs is a terrible move. Everyone else is too busy yapping about animu.



Well, I tried. Even though I'll admit I am part of the animu discussion.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

I was looking forward to Dragon's Crown too.

I need my Amazon fix.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 19, 2012)

Why *do* you guys insist on using this thread for these discussions? It's completely off-topic and there's a conversation thread at the top of the page. Use that instead.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Because it's very easy to break off into a tangent about anime in a thread that's partly about anime-style games.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Every now and then we talk / argue bout RPG's. But honestly the more we stay talking bout RPGs, the more we don't agree and start arguing. So since that is the case, we like to have healthy doses of that bickering and have the off stuff weigh the rest over.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was looking forward to Dragon's Crown too.
> 
> I need my Amazon fix.



At least Atlus has it now.



Velocity said:


> Why *do* you guys insist on using this thread for these discussions? It's completely off-topic and there's a conversation thread at the top of the page. Use that instead.



Its not like I'm opposed to doing that, I just usually go with the flow in here.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

Pandora's Tower got an 8.0 by GS:" UK 

FFUUU~ I want that game...link t both a choice for reading rev or vid rev...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Because it's very easy to break off into a tangent about anime in a thread that's partly about anime-style games.



True


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, Vesperia time.

Alexei is a bitch. What level was you at Lee when you fought Alexei? Yuri and my bitches are between lv47-49.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

50 something, don't remember but his aoe mystic arte will fuck you up. Gotta knock his ass down. I think everytime he uses his MA it takes him longer to recover. Also I remember Estelle being shit for that fight cuz she gets raped so fast.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> 50 something, don't remember but his aoe mystic arte will fuck you up. Gotta knock his ass down. I think everytime he uses his MA it takes him longer to recover. Also I remember Estelle being shit for that fight cuz she gets raped so fast.


50 something?

Damn maybe I shouldn't of ran from a large percentage of enemies when Estelle left the party then. Tales of games feel like an absolute nightmare without a dedicated healer due to how retarded the AI is so I kind of rushed through the non-Estelle parts.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Dat Karol Hammer.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

He is still manageable at 47-49 right?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Isn't the boss like 53 ish? I just remember doing like 30 min of grinding before that asshole. Also doesn't Raven have the heal arrow attack? The key is when he gets low enough, he will start spamming that Guardian Ice attack or w/e, yo uhave to do all you can to keep the pressure on him and interupt that. Repede has that Gale Dog move or w/e it is called that is good for that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

I might take Rita out of my team then for Raven or Dog. Yuri, Judith, Raven, Estelle should do.

Well, 50 minutes worth of grinding here I come. Glad they got heal spots here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2012)

A quick question with Graces F, but do the Inn request carry over to the Legacy and Liniage game or are they done?  

Also, I manage to get all the costumes from the Carta game so I have three characters that can dress from the Vesperia but I don't know whether to purchase the Flynn DLC for Hubert or the Raven DLC for Malik.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> A quick question with Graces F, but do the Inn request carry over to the Legacy and Liniage game or are they done?
> 
> Also, I manage to get all the costumes from the Carta game so I have three characters that can dress from the Vesperia but I don't know whether to purchase the Flynn DLC for Hubert or the Raven DLC for Malik.



Not sure. I do know that some quests cannot be completed in the future arc. Don't worry though, once you finish future arc (Lineage and Legacy mode) the game will just shit you back in the main game (right before the final fight) but with all the stuff you got from that mode, levels, etc. So don't worry if you missed something from the main game cause you'll be back there shortly.

Also, don't buy Vesperia DLC, buy the Graces High uniform! You will not regret it. Using those costumes in the Zhonecage is so dope!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2012)

Cool, that very awesome to know.  I didn't know about that.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I might take *Rita* out of my team then for Raven or Dog. Yuri, Judith, Raven, Estelle should do.
> 
> Well, 50 minutes worth of grinding here I come. Glad they got heal spots here.



Never take her out your team unless you are grinding and training up..


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool, that very awesome to know.  I didn't know about that.


No probs. 



Byrdman said:


> Never take her out your team unless you are grinding and training up..



Ah. This fight....is going to suck then.


Oh, and I unlocked Fuwa Fuwa Time in the K-On! game. Fastest level by far with Yui. It was fun. I was feeling it. Awesome song. FUWA FUWA TIME BITCHES!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah. This fight....is going to suck then.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I unlocked Fuwa Fuwa Time in the K-On! game. Fastest level by far with Yui. It was fun. I was feeling it. Awesome song. FUWA FUWA TIME BITCHES!!



Nice, I started playing it but then I got absorbed in miku. I was looking online to see extreme mode on some songs. This shit right here.

[YOUTUBE]a34yFZBA45w[/YOUTUBE]

Simple button presses but insane amount of speed.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> No probs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spamming spells sometimes is a life saver.. she is needed


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Prob is with Rita on that fight, she will get interrupted and most all of her spells take a while to use. I'd rather have instant shit on that boss than loading spells. Esp when he goes bat shit crazy from the limit break shit and that frost spell, you have to move immediately and Rita will sit there continuing to cast spells.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

Personality control rita then


Which boss are you on.. put a pic up


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Alexei.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Screw controlling her, cuz you have to control either the healer, so Estelle wont get 1 shot on that boss. Or either control repede to do that one attack to stagger boss in his combos and make it easier to knock him down.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Yuri's Azure Wolf Strike staggers too. Destruction Field as well.



Mura said:


> Nice, I started playing it but then I got absorbed in miku. I was looking online to see extreme mode on some songs. This shit right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple button presses but insane amount of speed.



LOL wut? That's ridiculous.

And dang, I was going to show you guys some screenshots of my play but this plugin for PSP screenshots isn't working. It says in the VSH that they are enabled but they sure as hell not working.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Wish I could do an online join with your game. I would pro heal your grp.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2012)

I wish tales could be online multiplayer


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

You'd think that they would add it in this day and age. Lord knows we have asked for it.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Blood+ is Blood: The Last Vampire for children.



No Blood+ is for fat women and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Blood the original is for awesome gentlemen with monocles, and amazing mustache/beards who know quality when they see it, and shun the shit like it should be shunned.


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Add
> 
> Escaflowne
> 
> ...



That's a good list, especially Jin-Roh, Ghost in the Shell, and Rahxephon.



Esura said:


> Add FLCL to that list. God I'm tired of that damn anime.



So don't watch it. It will still be amazing without your eyes staining it. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm a 90's kid yet I have not seen Jin Roh to this day. Feels bad man.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back when I saw FLCL the first time when it came on TV.



You haven't seen Jin-roh? Put down everything and watch it now! 

Best interpretation of little red riding hood I have ever seen.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Why would you wanna see an interpretation of little red riding hood?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yet to watch that..



Krory said:


> Eh, Iunno... maybe Mononoke or something. Art design, animation, cinematography... My preferences are either completely typical or completely atypical so that's all I could really mention.
> 
> *Karas* would be up there as well, if that counts.


 Karas is awesome it does count



Byrdman said:


> This is my first time hearing about another Mononoke?
> 
> but add
> 
> ...


 City Hunter rocks.



Esura said:


> I can't pick just one...sorry...
> 
> 
> K-On!
> ...


from that list I enjoyed those four. Full Metal Panic all the seasons.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Tsubasa Chronicles...


 Anime is high value and the Ova's are godlike. That is how good they were.



Velocity said:


> Why *do* you guys insist on using this thread for these discussions? It's completely off-topic and there's a conversation thread at the top of the page. Use that instead.


 Sorry. 

About Slayers and Ranma 1/2 both series have a space in my heart. 

it is a shame tho, it seem anyone in here is yet to watch the masterpiece call Monster..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Got an email from Atlus to pre-order Dragon's Crown. Can I wait till 2013 atlus? Damn they don't waste time.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Why would you wanna see an interpretation of little red riding hood?



Watch it and find out... Its not what you think it is

and it doesn't end in happiness


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRtYuG6MgX8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ITT: People don't know about space Germans.



LoGH are Space German?:rofl


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Forget all of that dumb anime and manga crap, everyone should read Sweet Jeff And Hella Donut.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Prob is with Rita on that fight, she will get interrupted and most all of her spells take a while to use. I'd rather have instant shit on that boss than loading spells. Esp when he goes bat shit crazy from the limit break shit and that frost spell, you have to move immediately and Rita will sit there continuing to cast spells.



I share your pain on characters with a long casting times.  I would recall on Abyss and Symphonia that some of the bosses would end up targeting my casters as soon as they started a spell.  

Though I do recall that Symphonia had those gem combinations that would cancel being interupted from time to time and Abyss has a few titles that would do the same or would allow the next spell to come out instantly if it was interupted.  Does Vesparia have the something similar.  


As for Blood+, was not there a young boy that was raped and murdered in one of those episodes?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

got a mission

to catch a runaway husband

and beat him until he went back home

:uvanod


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wish I could do an online join with your game. I would pro heal your grp.





TeenRyu said:


> I wish tales could be online multiplayer





Lee Min Jung said:


> You'd think that they would add it in this day and age. Lord knows we have asked for it.



I wish. Japan doesn't seem to care about multiplayer as much as people here though...well ONLINE multiplayer to be exact as the existence of Monster Hunter totally kills the former statement.



Malvingt2 said:


> Yet to watch that..
> 
> Karas is awesome it does count
> 
> ...



You like Trinity Blood? You good people. 

I watched all of the Full Metal Panic seasons too but Fumoffu sticks out to me more. I personally thought it was the better one of the three.



Mura said:


> Got an email from Atlus to pre-order Dragon's Crown. Can I wait till 2013 atlus? Damn they don't waste time.



LOL


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> As for Blood+, was not there a young boy that was raped and murdered in one of those episodes?



Saya's adopted little brother was raped by her sister Diva to get pregnant than she proceeded to kill him. She didn't like cut his head off or anything. She killed him by using her blood, which is poisonous to Chevalier's of Saya (and Saya's blood is poisonous to the Chevalier's of Diva).

There is actually a hentai doujin out on Blood + that faithfully follows that entire part...except for the obvious sex scene part that's never actually shown in the anime...but everything before and after it.

At the end of the series Saya's adopted big brother ends up watching over Diva's and the boy's children as well as Saya while she in stasis or some shit. I wished they made a Blood + 2 like 20 years later with the girls older and Saya awakened.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

Ruben: Ah thank you for your hard work.
Angela: Enough formality, don't think I forgot my request, you're +150ing this weapon.
Ruben: Ah Angela, don't you know men don't take to stubborn women.
Angela: My beauty overshadows such a trivial flaw.
Frantz: Don't you mean hilights?
Angela: UGH!

these motherfuckers


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, I have to ask....wtf are you playing zenny?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

Rusty Hearts. A MMO that I at times completely forget is an MMO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Saya's adopted little brother was raped by her sister Diva to get pregnant than she proceeded to kill him. She didn't like cut his head off or anything. She killed him by using her blood, which is poisonous to Chevalier's of Saya (and Saya's blood is poisonous to the Chevalier's of Diva).
> 
> There is actually a hentai doujin out on Blood + that faithfully follows that entire part...except for the obvious sex scene part that's never actually shown in the anime...but everything before and after it.
> 
> At the end of the series Saya's adopted big brother ends up watching over Diva's and the boy's children as well as Saya while she in stasis or some shit. I wished they made a Blood + 2 like 20 years later with the girls older and Saya awakened.



If I recall, was there another installment to the Blood franchise introduced last year.  I remember the final episode had those killer bunny monsters that pretty much destroyed an entire town which was the lead up to an upcoming feature film.


Also, I agree with everyone on the Tales having an online multiplayer.  That would be very awesome to partake in.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Rusty Hearts. A MMO that I at times completely forget is an MMO.


So there is a fully fledged single player mode for it?

Damn, if only my computer wasn't shit. I actually found myself chuckling at the random stuff you posted.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall, was there another installment to the Blood franchise introduced last year.  I remember the final episode had those killer bunny monsters that pretty much destroyed an entire town which was the lead up to an upcoming feature film.
> 
> 
> Also, I agree with everyone on the Tales having an online multiplayer.  That would be very awesome to partake in.



I think you are talking about Blood-c from CLAMP. I've yet to watch that yet.

I bet you if they do that with the DC of Xillia and advertise it hardcore here it'll get money here. Everyone loves co-op multiplayer here...and I'm no exception to it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgon:  Have you ever had that feeling? I mean for no apparent reason, you just hate someone so much you want to hit them in the face?
Frantz: Oh yes, I am getting that feeling right now.
Gorgon: Oh really? The you understand the situation I am in. I just can't get those damned seekers off my mind, I hate them!
Frantz: ...Cool Story
Gorgon: No what I mean is, I want you to kill them. BEAT THEM TO DEATH!
Frantz: ...No, not when you ask like that.
Gorgon: What? Why? Did I do something wrong?
Frantz: Seriously? You don't get it do you?
Gorgon: Hmm... I want them to die. We've known each other for a long time, man.
Frantz: ...It's been two days
Gorgon: Oh wow really? I feel like I've known you my whole life. It's like we were meant to be friends. Felt like ages.
Frantz: Friends? ...Well I'm out of here if you're done.
Gorgon: Wait, please just kill some for me! I mean you're going there anyways.
Frantz: Only because you said please, and I need to hit something in the face after talking with you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Gorgon:  Have you ever had that feeling? I mean for no apparent reason, you just hate someone so much you want to hit them in the face?
> Frantz: Oh yes, I am getting that feeling right now.
> Gorgon: Oh really? The you understand the situation I am in. I just can't get those damned seekers off my mind, I hate them!
> Frantz: ...Cool Story
> ...


Dude that's just.
Hilarious.
I would play it, but my computer is crap.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

How about Wakfu(not the animation)?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay, okay, okay.

I played Xenoblade for 35 minutes last night.


Game sucks.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Gorgon:  Have you ever had that feeling? I mean for no apparent reason, you just hate someone so much you want to hit them in the face?
> Frantz: Oh yes, I am getting that feeling right now.
> Gorgon: Oh really? The you understand the situation I am in. I just can't get those damned seekers off my mind, I hate them!
> Frantz: ...Cool Story
> ...


LOL

Do they actually say all this mid battle?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Okay, okay, okay.
> 
> I played Xenoblade for 35 minutes last night.
> 
> ...



Too short,2 hours is enough.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Gorgon:  Have you ever had that feeling? I mean for no apparent reason, you just hate someone so much you want to hit them in the face?
> Frantz: Oh yes, I am getting that feeling right now.
> Gorgon: Oh really? The you understand the situation I am in. I just can't get those damned seekers off my mind, I hate them!
> Frantz: ...Cool Story
> ...



 Frantz is something else... Gorgon is the coolest Hobo I know 



> I wish. Japan doesn't seem to care about multiplayer as much as people here though...well ONLINE multiplayer to be exact as the existence of Monster Hunter totally kills the former statement.



You do know there is a clone Monster Hunter mmo out right


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Frantz is something else... Gorgon is the coolest Hobo I know
> 
> 
> 
> You do know there is a clone Monster Hunter mmo out right



[YOUTUBE]f0FfIbnUuUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 20, 2012)

I never know what anyone is talking about in here anymore.  

Its been so long since I've played a new game that I am really losing touch.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqnfQBISgQo[/YOUTUBE]

Another one called Hunter Blade


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I never know what anyone is talking about in here anymore.
> 
> Its been so long since I've played a new game that I am really losing touch.



Played Odin Sphere yet?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol Dumbass CMX play for only 20 min, then not even explaining why it sucks. The usual.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Played Odin Sphere yet?



No. I've heard great things though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Dat Fairy Tail Chapter today . 

Also, EsuMura, you should take a look at the thread in the bathhouse that I created. Tell me if I am wrong. Although you might want to wait til later tonight to watch, when you are free. 

Also, anyone gonna be playing Tera?

Fine CMX, gimme yo computer so I can run the emulator, and I can give you the real review on that game and how you should feel after playing it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

I still want Monster Hunter Frontier to fucking come stateside.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll check it out when I get off work.

Well, I got my 32 GB MS Pro Duo card for PSP. 29GBs free so gotta make it count. I was considering flashing my card but since I actually bought Corpse Party, Fate/unlimited codes, and Fate/EXTRA I want to still have access to those without fear so I'm doing a soft mod, which seems to be the popular choice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'll check it out when I get off work.
> 
> Well, I got my 32 GB MS Pro Duo card for PSP. 29GBs free so gotta make it count. I was considering flashing my card but since I actually bought Corpse Party, Fate/unlimited codes, and Fate/EXTRA I want to still have access to those without fear so I'm doing a soft mod, which seems to be the popular choice.



PRO B 10 bro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol Dumbass CMX play for only 20 min, then not even explaining why it sucks. The usual.


You want to know why it sucks?

Okay.


1. Battle system. It stinks. Auto-attack, run around and select special moves, sometimes try a combo, QTE. 'Nuff said.

2. MMORPG styling. Gathering shit? :sleepy Throwaway quests? :sleepy Level 1 Monsters with 100000000 HP? :sleepy

Those two things kill a game. No fun to play? Fuck everything else.


I give it +points for presentation, menu system, and little details. But that isn't enough to keep my playing a game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

That is how you memory for psp.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

God.. I have to put some hours into Xenoblade today but my jobs..


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> PRO B 10 bro.


What's that.



Lee Min Jung said:


> That is how you memory for psp.



I got that, but instead of two 32GB mini things I have two 16GB ones. 29GB is still better than what I was working with at first....which was 4GBs....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> What's that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

*The World Ends With You Follow-up Teased by Square Enix*



> *Not quite the end*
> 
> The World Ends With You is one of those DS RPG titles that may not be well-known, but is critically acclaimed and loved by its fans. It's a gem of the DS library, which makes the recent tease of a sequel from Square Enix music to our ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

I so hate when people post that stupid ass link.

I already have that, just didn't know what it was called.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Nomura: *laughs*


I still use cfw 5.00 M33-6 on my PSP.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Better not be another TWEWY b4 KH3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I so hate when people post that stupid ass link.
> 
> I already have that, just didn't know what it was called.


Have something, doesn't know what it's called.
Esua you own a car yet?
What kind of car is it?


Lee Min Jung said:


> Better not be another TWEWY b4 KH3.


There will be and also before versus.
Because versus will be pushed back forever.


Death-kun said:


> Nomura: *laughs*
> 
> 
> I still use cfw 5.00 M33-6 on my PSP.



You honestly don't have to anymore.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Have something, doesn't know what it's called.
> Esua you own a car yet?
> What kind of car is it?



A red one.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nomura: *laughs*
> 
> 
> I still use cfw 5.00 M33-6 on my PSP.



A what now?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

customer firmware


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You honestly don't have to anymore.



I know, but I'm too lazy to upgrade. 



Esura said:


> A what now?



cfw means custom firmware.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> A what now?



custom firmware as opposed to official firmware.
Or are you on about the M33-6.


Death-kun said:


> I know, but I'm too lazy to upgrade.



As long as it doesn't stop you from playing anything it should be fine.
Problems can arise from changing them after all.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

I know what CFW means...I just didn't know M3...whatever meant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I know what CFW means...I just didn't know M3...whatever meant.



>Turns on psp
>goes to menu
>UMD ISO MODE :M33 driver


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As long as it doesn't stop you from playing anything it should be fine.
> Problems can arise from changing them after all.



Yeah, that's exactly why I don't wanna change it, because I have everything running smoothly on M33-6.  I don't think I've come across any games that are just plain incompatible with M33-6.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Random question but did Shining Hearts get localized?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Aight bitches, off to work. Better have something good to come back and read tonight. Let try and lay off the FF bickering tonight and come up with something else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, that's exactly why I don't wanna change it, because I have everything running smoothly on M33-6.  I don't think I've come across any games that are just plain incompatible with M33-6.



Some of the newer games can be sometimes.
There are some games I cannot play because it's older and needs a certain version.
I would use popsloader, but it's not really worth bothering with when it plays just about anything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

MGS fans:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> MGS fans:



I'm all for another metal gear but another prequel?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm all for another metal gear but another prequel?


 Prequel is a hot thing lately...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Prequel is a hot thing lately...


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Diablo III Beta. I'll try it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Play it for 20 minutes and then say it sucks, that's what real reviewers do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am waiting for Krory to make the thread about Sony article from the NY Times.. I am too lazy for it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Play it for 20 minutes and then say it sucks, that's what real reviewers do.



It's Diablo so they'll play it for fifteen minutes and say it's game of the year.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am waiting for Krory to make the thread about Sony article from the NY Times.. I am too lazy for it.



That's funny. I figured you would do it, because I was too lazy to do it.

For once I thought I wasn't the only one to contribute to this section.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like we'll never get a thread about it, and we'll remain ignorant forever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's funny. I figured you would do it, because I was too lazy to do it.
> 
> For once I thought I wasn't the only one to contribute to this section.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Is it this one?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's funny. I figured you would do it, because I was too lazy to do it.
> 
> For once I thought I wasn't the only one to contribute to this section.


 well well well. I did the MGS5 rumor.. so lol but really I am too lazy. I am making breakfast now..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am waiting for Krory to make the thread about Sony article from the NY Times.. I am too lazy for it.



Talking about that Sony-EMI Merger?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Is it this one?


 oh no



Mura said:


> Talking about that Sony-EMI Merger?


 and no, these guys..

 and this


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

"companies like Nintendo"
Nintendo is that really long living turtle.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Miyamoto sort of looks like a turtle.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR5DaYuDWYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Miyamoto sort of looks like a turtle.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Unexpected Capcom Title Being Announced in Famitsu Next Week*

Famitsu has a big Capcom feature planned for next week. According to a preview of next week's issue at Famitsu.com, joining coverage of Resident Evil's 15th anniversary, the magazine will have an interview and strategy guide for Raccoon City and a big look at Capcom's upcoming titles.

The issue preview also says to expect a first look at an unexpected new title from Capcom.

The next issue of Famitsu hits on April 26 (but information usually leaks out one day in advance).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Watch it be expected.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

inb4 "GUESS WHAT! MEGA MAN LEGENDS 3 IS REALLY COMING OUT!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> inb4 "GUESS WHAT! MEGA MAN LEGENDS 3 IS REALLY COMING OUT!"



"But we had to cancel dragon's dogma. It was the fans fault."


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

I would go kill Mega Man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

In other forums people want that to be MH for Vita..


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe a return for Strider?! OR A NEW BREATH OF FIRE?! OR MAYBE A CONSOLE ONIMUSHA?!

Not sure if anyone cares but just heard Marvel vs. Capcom 2 is heading to iOS now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Maybe a return for Strider?! OR A NEW BREATH OF FIRE?! OR MAYBE A CONSOLE ONIMUSHA?!
> 
> Not sure if anyone cares but just heard Marvel vs. Capcom 2 is heading to iOS now.



How does that even work?


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How does that even work?



Who knows? I sure as fuck don't.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember reading the Dev for Lost Planet 3 has been given another Capcom franchise might be Onimusha.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I remember reading the Dev for Lost Planet 3 has been given another Capcom franchise might be Onimusha.



Well Spark is already also working on a 3rd-person action/horror game - their job listings site is looking for quite a number of additional employees for it, so I doubt they could be working on anything more than that if they need that much.

So perhaps this action/horror game is the other Capcom thing. Another Resident Evil title?

Though it also doesn't explicitly say that this other title is published by Capcom, so who knows.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Hm... I would suggest the possibility of Dead Rising 3 but I would think Capcom would let Blue Castle (now Capcom Vancouver) would handle that...

Though technically, that could still be the announcement.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well Spark is already also working on a 3rd-person action/horror game - their job listings site is looking for quite a number of additional employees for it, so I doubt they could be working on anything more than that if they need that much.
> 
> So perhaps this action/horror game is the other Capcom thing. Another Resident Evil title?
> 
> Though it also doesn't explicitly say that this other title is published by Capcom, so who knows.



Reading comprehension fail i read it as they were doing another Capcom franchise but as you say it doesn't mention a publisher. I can't think of many other established franchises that would be given to such a dev but then again it depends on how they define established.

It'd be hilarious if it was another Resident Evil title.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Reading comprehension fail i read it as they were doing another Capcom franchise but as you say it doesn't mention a publisher. I can't think of many other established franchises that would be given to such a dev.
> 
> *It'd be hilarious if it was another Resident Evil title*.


 It won't be if it is Revelations sequel.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally i'd find that rather hilarious even if highly unlikely.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2012)

Speaking of long dormant series, whats the deal with Castlevania? They made lord of shadows, which I havent played yet, and nothing since. 

And what have been the Japanese sales of the last Suikoden psp title? 

Outside of MGS Konmai has been fairly quite.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

It seem Xenoblade sales in this Continent already beat the Europe and Japan market with two weeks in. Well done to all the people who bought that game..


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 20, 2012)

Too much Resident Evil.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Too much Resident Evil.


 I don't mind, the community is divided anyway.. Horror for me, action for others.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 20, 2012)

Action Horror for everyone


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

If all action horror games are like RE5, fuck that shit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Considering RE5 wasn't horror, then it's okay.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

Elma: Our scouts have been having a hard time in the abandoned wing. It's because of sleekers in the area, I need you to take care of all of them.
Angela: Are you asking me to murder a whole family?
Elma: Angela, even if you ordered fried chicken every day, it doesn't mean you're eating the whole family.
Elma: It's the same thing, Now kill those Sleekers.
Angela: ... Your logic is terrible... But persuasive.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 20, 2012)

I would be okay with it if they were along the lines of Dead Space.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I would be okay with it if they were along the lines of Dead Space.



The director that is working on RE6 (who did RE: Outbreak) said he loved The Walking Dead and Dead Space, and particularly said he liked DS's HUD. So hopefully he takes some notes from those two for the atmosphere and such for RE6.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Considering RE5 wasn't horror, then it's okay.



I thought it was so bad it was scary.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Also, I hope MHTriG gets localized, Capcom is fucking teasing us. They say "we'll see", but don't give a yes or no answer, and Christian Svensson says he's saying all he possibly can without getting himself in trouble.

Just say yes and get it over with, unless they're giving us some super special edition of TriG with true online multiplayer, more monsters, weapons, etc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2012)

What the hell is MHTriG?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Monster Hunter Tri G.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Monster Hunter Tri G.



Don't count on it... has as much chance as being localized as the new SRW OG .

They tease you at first then come up with some excuse


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

I was just answering Kira's question. I don't expect it to be localized either.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!

This game is pissing me off. Fuck that song.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!
> 
> This game is pissing me off. Fuck that song.



Okay, the fuck happened?


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Goddamn K-On! Houkago Live game. Song is cheating.  

Too many damn button prompts. Song is too damn long too. My thumbs hurt.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

What mode are you doing it on?


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

....normal...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

What song is it and I'll try to open it up and play it myself.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

Just did an escort mission with Estel.

She sings through out.

Her singing stuns the party and kills random Monsters

:uva


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

To be honest, it'll probably get localized, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> What song is it and I'll try to open it up and play it myself.


Its in Japanese...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its in Japanese...



Go on youtube and find that song.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Play it for 20 minutes and then say it sucks, that's what real reviewers do.



I see what you did there. -_-



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "But we had to cancel dragon's dogma. It was the fans fault."



Woah, I would like to see what happened if they did cancel DD bout 3 months ago. 



Malvingt2 said:


> In other forums people want that to be MH for Vita..



If it is MH for Vita, that would be the sole reason for me getting one. 



Krory said:


> Maybe a return for Strider?! OR A NEW BREATH OF FIRE?! OR MAYBE A CONSOLE ONIMUSHA?!
> 
> Not sure if anyone cares but just heard Marvel vs. Capcom 2 is heading to iOS now.



Strider would be sick, dunno bout jumping to 3d though. Maybe keep it as side scroller. Also, who made Shinobi for PS2?



Byrdman said:


> Don't count on it... has as much chance as being localized as the new SRW OG .
> 
> They tease you at first then come up with some excuse



What kinda numbers did the previous MH on the statesides put out?



Esura said:


> Its in Japanese...



Da fuck ya'll playing? A Rock Band game, japanese moe style?


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Just tried the Diablo III beta.

It's pretty entertaining.

Maybe if there's a crack for that crappy "ALWAYS STAY ON THE INTERWEBS OR ELSE!" DRM, I'll give it a shot.

Though it's funny how Blizzard basically told their fans to go fuck themselves in reply to it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Always stay on the internet eh?


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. Blizzard is taking a note from Ubisoft with this.

Blizzard actually told their fans that if they're in situations in which they can't use internet (plane rides, car rides, places without internet in general, or if internet craps out), then there are "other games they can play during those times."  How fucking stupid can you be?


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Go on youtube and find that song.


I will. 

I'm just trying to add this custom K-On! theme to my PSP CFW 6.60 PRO.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuck ya'll playing? A Rock Band game, japanese moe style?



K-On! Houkago Live. Its a rhythm game. Plays similar to Parappa The Rapper but harder.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

From what I've playedd its pretty easy compared to Hatsune Miku. Haven't tried out hard mode yet but I'll let you know. Hatsune Miku tests your patience.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2012)

What about that capcom namco sega crossover, I really wish we would get one of these awesome crossovers for once.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

@Kira I only saw the site open up, haven't heard any word on localizing it yet.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

OH SHIT! Hey Mura check dis K-On! PSP theme out on mah PSP! 



I got my screen shot plugin working now so I'm going to screenshot you that song.

When I start a game, K-On! theme pops up instead of that stupid PSP shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice, I'm liking that Mio theme.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Mio is just too cute.

They got a Hatsune Miku one too!



Now this one isn't my PSP.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Send me this plugin and how to install it. I want to start using this.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't understand any of this.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Go to #8, and you can find the plugin to allow for custom themes on PSP.

Stick the CXMB folder in the root of your MS and enter "ms0:/cxmb/cxmb.prx 1" minus the quotes in a text document called VSH.txt in the seplugins folder on your MS. Afterwards, reset the VSH through the VSH menu.



This where I got the themes. Add the theme files to your THEME folder. For some reason I had to remove all regular themes in order for my K-On one to pop up.

Took me a few hours, but I'm getting the hang of it. I now have a plugin that lets me play my PSP on the PC. Fucking wet as hell!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

I see Infinite Stratos, I gotta grab Houki and co.

Thanks esura.

Wait, you got a plugin that lets you play shit on the PC? Gimme that shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Project X Zone trailer was so damn epic.......damn it!!!!!!!!!!!Ah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Xh5mDkuWOzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> I see Infinite Stratos, I gotta grab Houki and co.
> 
> Thanks esura.
> 
> Wait, you got a plugin that lets you play shit on the PC? Gimme that shit.



np

And yes, you can use something called RemoteJoyLite that will allow you to play your shit on a PC. Some dude used it in his tutorial on homebrew for dummies on Youtube.

Its actually in the first link I gave you. That link is like a treasure trove of awesome shit. And dude, when you get the chance you have to get the screenshot plugin! We can like actually show what were playing and shit with the flick of a button...the note button to be precise.

EDIT: Not to blow your mind or anything but here is more themes...

*cough*KaranoKyokaitheme*cough*


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dat trailer


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Am I the only 3DS owner who don't give a damn about Mario? Fuck Mario I want Senran Kagura and Code of Princess dammit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2012)

Pretty excited to play with that cast, will miss alot of the choices from Namco x Capcom though, hopefully they bring some more in.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

So you importing a JPN 3DS? Cause I doubt its coming over.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Am I the only 3DS owner who don't give a damn about Mario? Fuck Mario I want Senran Kagura and Code of Princess dammit.



I still like Mario every now and then, kind of grew out of him and simple platformer appeal though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't wait for Animal Crossing in the Fall. 

Also, don't import a JPN 3DS you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I told you to wait for a flashcart for the 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

That game is coming to America... Believe it!!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

The Nintendo Summit also said someething bout a Pokemon 3D Pokedex. WTF. When are they going to learn that the gamers and fan was a full fledge Pokemon RPG on the Wii or Wii U? WTF, either that or an MMO. They will bleed money if they make that, and knowing Nintendo and Gamefreak, they wouldn't fuck it up and it would actually be good.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I still like Mario every now and then, kind of grew out of him and simple platformer appeal though.


I haven't gotten into a Mario game since...damn...I don't remember. It was ages ago. I prefer the other Nintendo franchises personally.



Malvingt2 said:


> That game is coming to America... Believe it!!!


Wanna make a week-long ban bet on it? 



Lee Min Jung said:


> The Nintendo Summit also said someething bout a Pokemon 3D Pokedex. WTF. When are they going to learn that the gamers and fan was a full fledge Pokemon RPG on the Wii or Wii U? WTF, either that or an MMO. They will bleed money if they make that, and knowing Nintendo and Gamefreak, they wouldn't fuck it up and it would actually be good.



The Pokedex 3D been out dude.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Nintendo Direct said that there was going to be something called a Pokemon AR Searcher, and the Pokemon you catch in it can be transferred to Black/White 2.

There are also supposed to be two other Pokemon applications for the 3DS, and 3DS-exclusive features for Black/White 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Death Kun, with Nintendo revealing games now so close to E3, Do we have to believe that they are trying to spread the 3DS news before E3? focus let say 90% Wii U in the conference?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

They'll definitely be trying to push the WiiU the most at E3, it's their best way to get the word out about it.  But the 3DS won't be a slouch either.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure Nintendo Direct said that there was going to be something called a Pokemon AR Searcher, and the Pokemon you catch in it can be transferred to Black/White 2.
> 
> There are also supposed to be two other Pokemon applications for the 3DS, and 3DS-exclusive features for Black/White 2.



Ah that makes sense.



Mura...here is my ultimate fail.





See, the song name is in Japanese.

And look at all those damn misses.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry, meant B&W update. But why no love for Wii?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

Because the Wii is about to die.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, I ain't up to that song I know for sure. I'm still in the one and two star difficulty. Probably because I've been doing everyone for each song, not just doing it with one person. Completionist.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Because after Last Story (or Pandora's Tower if we luck out) the Wii would be deader than my late Grandpa.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

the Wii is getting the Awesome 20Th years Anniversary Kirby games collection.. We don't know which games..


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I ain't up to that song I know for sure. I'm still in the one and two star difficulty. Probably because I've been doing everyone for each song, not just doing it with one person. Completionist.



Its all Yui baby. Yui is da best.

Ui a close second...then Mio....then Ritsu...then possibly Azusa....then the crazy teacher....then....um...then Mugi.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya, it is on its last legs. RIP Wii. Xenoblade closed it out pretty well. I better see another teaser for an upcomming Zelda that won't be out for another 5 years. Some SSB, Mario, New Nintendo IP, POKEFUCKINGMON all on Wii U this year...or else


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

If it's got Kirby written on it, I'm buying it.  I saw that news on FB a few minutes ago, I'm definitely going to get it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nintendo has now celebrated the anniversaries of Mario, Zelda and Kirby. But not Metroid. Smh...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya...Kirby ain't bad. They are already doing Pikmin, so I am happy bout that. But read my post up there Nintendo.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo has now celebrated the anniversaries of Mario, Zelda and Kirby. But not Metroid. Smh...



Blame Other M.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo has now celebrated the anniversaries of Mario, Zelda and Kirby. But not Metroid. Smh...



Because they're hoping if they're quite about Metroid long enough, people will forget they fucked it up completely by letting Team Ninja get away with Other M.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

I think Nintendo has already said they're working on a new Zelda for the 3DS, who knows about the WiiU though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya was bout to say what Esu said.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Actually I can't blame Other M.. nothing to do with it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because they're hoping if they're quite about Metroid long enough, people will forget they fucked it up completely by letting Team Ninja get away with Other M.



Team Ninja can't get all the blame for this one. Sakamoto is the biggest reason for how Other M turned out.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder what the 20 year anniversary special for Pokemon will be.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

wait, they also didn't celebrate Donkey Kong Anniversary..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder what the 20 year anniversary special for Pokemon will be.



FUcking this. Fucking this x 100. Better be something on Wii U. I will straight up buy the console for this reason.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait, they also didn't celebrate Donkey Kong Anniversary..



I thought bout that, but they did release a game not too long ago.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

They'll give us a game that finally lets us go to all the regions.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Pokemon 20th Anniversary will be a remake of Ruby and Sapphire.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Pokemon 20th Anniversary will be a remake of Ruby and Sapphire.



I don't think so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

For Wii U, I want to see Star Fox, F Zero, Wave Race and 1080 back..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

oooooooooooooooooooooo ya, forgot bout Star Fox. 

dat F Zero


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Actually I can't blame Other M.. nothing to do with it.



Considering it basically raped the series...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

DK 30 years in 2011 and Nintendo didn't even bother. Wow..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Well that Wii Donkey Kong came out at the end of Nov 2011. Maybe that counted.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

*DK*
April 22, 1981
*Metroid*
August 6, 1986
*Star Fox*
February 21, 1993
*F-Zero*
November 21, 1990

Wow Star Fox is going to 20 lol.. Maybe Nintendo is going to do something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well that Wii Donkey Kong came out at the end of Nov 2011. Maybe that counted.


 Maybe that was the reason. The game it seem was awesome yet to play it. I will soon. Retro rocks..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Go to #8, and you can find the plugin to allow for custom themes on PSP.
> 
> Stick the CXMB folder in the root of your MS and enter "ms0:/cxmb/cxmb.prx 1" minus the quotes in a text document called VSH.txt in the seplugins folder on your MS. Afterwards, reset the VSH through the VSH menu.
> 
> ...



hey esura are there any ps3 background anywhere


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh shit! It is finally getting dubbed? OH SHIT!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Holy shit read these entries. They are hella interesting. From #15 to #7 and read all the feats of each. Never knew these guys were that powerful. WTF.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh shit! It is finally getting dubbed? OH SHIT!



this was announced quite a while ago, hell its been subbed for over a year, but nobody really cares because its a prequel 

that being said i will buy it

and I am sorry but no DC character outside of super man is on any top 100 superhero list ; flash, number 14, I dont think so



new trailer for the capcom sega namco crossover, honestly they could have picked better characters


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I know bout the sub. Was talking bout this trailer I have never seen dubbed.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

Iceman better show up on that list.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

Elixir should have earned a place as well but somewhat lower because he doesn't have full control yet. But he is, essentially, a God.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

looooool, ya right, Iceman, if he isn't in the #15-#10, he can't win against anything higher than that Superman that was on the list. You see those beast feats?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Either way, there are 6 more spots left.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

It's been canonically surmised that Iceman is powerful enough to start another Ice Age if he ever had the whimsy. He can absorb and freeze moisture in air molecules, causing obvious catastrophic results if he felt like it. He can regenerate, including completely reforming his body after being shattered (particularly when he now uses his abilities to creates hundreds of ice clones) and curing himself of poison, and can teleport instantaneously.

He's regarded as one of the highest-rated Omega-levels currently.

He has also gone hand-to-hand against Hercules.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Orly? Learn something new everyday. I wish I had been following and reading these amazing comics for years to enjoy it the way you guys do. I reallly want to get into it, although at this point, this far down the line. It would take a shitload of invested time to catch up.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

If you're willing to just let some things go by you, it's not that bad. I let it go for a few years but just recently started back up again. I'm still missing out on some things - like how Jean Grey actually died this time (and when)... but it doesn't hugely affect a lot, even though Wolverine's new school is named after her.

And most info like that can be found on sites like Comic Vine.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Nah man, I wanna go wayyyy back, old school and start from the beg, gotta find a site that shows the old school 60's, 70's material as well.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

This is pretty hot, anyone know who this character is?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> This is pretty hot, anyone know who this character is?



It's Saber from Fate/Stay Night. She's in her Saber Lily outfit.



> Holy shit read these entries. They are hella interesting. From #15 to #7 and read all the feats of each. Never knew these guys were that powerful. WTF.



If you're interested.





> It's been canonically surmised that Iceman is powerful enough to start another Ice Age if he ever had the whimsy.



Bobby's particularly broken.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 21, 2012)

Know what'd I'd like

A saber that doesn't look like fucking Arthur


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Know what'd I'd like
> 
> A saber that doesn't look like fucking Arthur



Preaching to the choir zen. I think everyone wants to see a different saber. A breath of fresh air when nero stepped in fate/extra.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 21, 2012)

Nero would have been an even greater breath

If she didn't look like fucking arthur


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Nero would have been an even greater breath
> 
> If she didn't look like fucking arthur



Well, not much I can say on that. At least their history is different though.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 21, 2012)

Angela: aww it's so cute and unassuming.
Angela: Can I kill it?

hestonlaugh.gif


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Bobby's particularly broken.



In the new Wolverine and the X-Men comic run that just started recently, he's basically lost the whole "lack of creativity" problem in the first few issues. He gets lectures about how he needs to "step up" and be "the man he needs to be." During an attack on the new school, he uses his powers to create numerous ice-clones of himself that he can control separately.

AoA Bobby did something similar but with many, many more clones though that doesn't really count.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuck, this shit is interesting.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2012)

Same with Jeanne D Arc; she looks like Saber too much too. Can we get like a dark haired Saber or an Asian Saber or something? I dunno...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

What you guys want should be  for Saber. Or that fate prototype anime to have a full series since that one has a male saber.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2012)

Meh, Gawian is boring...but that's just me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Fate/prototype's Saber looked pretty interesting when I first saw him.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess, but I'd like maybe a lawful-evil Saber or something...that way there can be conflict between the Master and Servant...something new and different


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Skullgirls on PSN  is gone?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Skullgirls on PSN  is gone?



Huh wha    ?

I'll look into it.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2012)

We talking about Omega level mutants now instead of faggy shit like K-ON? 

Awesome.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2012)

"I have to aim for the knee" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfv7Nzyk7oE[/YOUTUBE]

You know this would have been better if the Master wasn't some stupid girl with glasses and it was just the Archer vs Saber fight for the whole OVA.

Dat Excalibur 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU0p90Z9qHg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Only two people here (me and Mura) was talking about K-On! and that was brief. 

I'm glad Fate talk is back. I do have to concur with zenny though. As much as I like Saber Arturia and Nero, they look too much alike for comfort...all the female Sabers do. I would like a genderswapped Saber Genghis Khan.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Alright esura, got my Infinite Stratos theme working and its pretty boss too. My screenshot plugin working and the ability to play on the PC working. Only thing that I find a problem right now is my USB cable is a PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT. It keeps on disconnecting me which annoys the hell outta me while playing on the PC. I just got so pissed and yelled at it like it had life and said "DO YOUR FUCKING JOB YOU PIECE OF SHIT" and threw it across the room. I'm good though, I'm done raging. Friend of mine has got a spare one so I ain't mad.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

I have like 20 around my house. They are a dime a dozen nowadays. One breaks? Whatever I got more. 

I changed my K-On! theme to Kara no Kyokai, even though I haven't finished watching it. It is slick as hell. Some of these themes are a bit...much. K-On! one started messing up my navigation after awhile. KnK one is slick and straight to the point. I also like the P3P one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> *I have like 20 around my house*. They are a dime a dozen nowadays. One breaks? Whatever I got more.
> 
> I changed my K-On! theme to Kara no Kyokai, even though I haven't finished watching it. It is slick as hell. Some of these themes are a bit...much. K-On! one started messing up my navigation after awhile. KnK one is slick and straight to the point. I also like the P3P one.



Damn, I should've asked you for one if you had that many.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2012)

Where did you get that F/Prototype stream? ?I can't find one with good quality at my reg place I go to for anime.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Dammit, I can't watch all of it. Got to go to work. 

Btw...did anyone besides me, Mura, and Raidou play Fate/EXTRA? For all this newfound interest that people in this department starting to have in the franchise due to ZERO, no one is playing the game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Damn, I should've asked you for one if you had that many.



Communication is the key to a healthy relationship.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Kiritsugu strikes again.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dammit, I can't watch all of it. Got to go to work.
> 
> Btw...did anyone besides me, Mura, and Raidou play Fate/EXTRA? For all this newfound interest that people in this department starting to have in the franchise due to ZERO, no one is playing the game.



If people actually read my posts I said I only have to finish up with Caster.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> If people actually read my posts I said I only have to finish up with Caster.



Ah...awesome. Another Fate/EXTRA fan.

I'd say its the best Imageepoch game made yet.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

So episode 15 is when Sola Ui finally gets offed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah...awesome. Another Fate/EXTRA fan.
> 
> I'd say its the best Imageepoch game made yet.



Well they still got Black Rock Shooter and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2012)

They better bring CCC to the states...BRS dont look like my type of game sadly. never been good at bullet hells/shooters in general/


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Huh wha    ?
> 
> I'll look into it.



Did you find it??


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 21, 2012)

The World said:


> We talking about Omega level mutants now instead of faggy shit like K-ON?
> 
> Awesome.



That said, why don't I hear about Gambit anymore these days?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

agree with Krory, Ice Man is one of only 4 or 5 Omega level mutants

and how in the hell is Magneto not on this list , like I said outside of superman , green latern, flash should not be on this list 

although I have to admit, I guess the list is heroes and such, but the marvel verse does have God Level Entities, personifications like Death that are miles above even the strongest superhero 

i had to save that saber pic in my storage bank


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> agree with Krory, Ice Man is one of only 4 or 5 Omega level mutants
> 
> and how in the hell is Magneto not on this list , like I said outside of superman , green latern, flash should not be on this list
> 
> ...



Such as


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That said, why don't I hear about Gambit anymore these days?



X-Men Legacy and Astonishing X-Men. He's part of the main team in both of those now. And it was implied while he was in the X-23 series that he still has the Death Horseman persona at his whim in some way. He's been thrown into a relationship with Cecilia Reyes.

Elixir was another Omega but he basically just disappeared. And it's seeming like Hope, as the next Phoenix, is one... but maybe they'll just kill her.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That said, why don't I hear about Gambit anymore these days?



Because Gambit hasn't been relevent in years he had a supporting role in the recent X-23 series as well as on the current roster of Astonishing, but other that he's hasn't done much...his new ongoing will attempting to change that


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2012)

I hear Gambit is getting his own movie. I pray that the main lead isn't the same dude from that awful Wolverine movie.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

The actor was good for Gambit... it's the writing that killed it.

But unfortunately, he said recently he's not interested in the role anymore but the movie was at a standstill anyway. Looking more forward to Deadpool or Venom movies.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

They gonna fuck up Venom soooo bad. I can already tell.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

If they get Josh Trank, it could be pretty good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura you buying this?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought they were only releasing a regular edition of Agarest 2, I guess this is new. I have to say I am shocked that they are releasing this in the us, US tends to be friendly to violence and brutality but not sexuality and eroticism. 

Haha yea I remember the 3 head tribunal, then I think along with Death and Eternity there are like 7 others. But yea that one above all is the flat out strongest. 

In terms of just heroes mutants, I think must of the omega are more potential then actual ability.

Btw, who is silver surfer a lackey to again, I want to say  galactus but not sure.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> In terms of just heroes mutants, I think must of the omega are more potential then actual ability.
> 
> Btw, who is silver surfer a lackey to again, I want to say  galactus but not sure.



I don't know, after absorbing all of McCoy's knowledge on biology, I'm sure Elixir has the ability now. Though he can't keep in control so... I guess technically not...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn it is quiet tonight.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Playing dat Tera!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Playing dat Tera!



Are you? I am too. Join my server, Frost Reach. We can play together. I'm getting the full game as well. I'm a Archer


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuck, you on a dif server. This is a polished game MMO, even though it has been out for a while Korean side.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

Georg:  Het. when you're going through the training hall do you hear anything eerie?
Tude: W-what do you mean? Like ghosts?
Georg: Yeah kinda some eerie wailing.
Angela: WHO YOU GONNA CALL?
Georg: Why you of course!
Angela: HELL YEAH, GHOST BUSTIN!

this girl


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

Angela: Hah we did it, one more mission and I can have a treasure map
*Angela: Screw this job, screw vlad, screw those monsters, screw the towns folks. I'm buying an island and getting served and bended knee
*Ruben: Ah that's the thing... I kinda lost the map
*Angela: ARGH
*Tude: Piss off.
*Frantz: ...
*Ruben: Frantz I knew you'd understand
*Frantz: We'll be taking the store then
*Ruben: Wait, wait let's talk this over.
*Angela: Are you sure frantz? This store's pretty shabby, still if we redisgn it, turn it over we could make a decent profit split three ways
*Ruben: Wait, please check with my son!
*Angela: There  better be gold at the end of this rainbow
*Angela: OLD MAN
*little while later.
*Angela: Georg, do you know where your father's treasure map is?
*Georg: Treasure map?
*Angela: All the explanation I need, We'll kick ruben out and I'll turn his weapon shop into a lingerie store.
*Georg: Wait what's going on?
*Tude: Okay, if you really want to know. I'll tell you in the form of an ellipsis. So it went like this...
*Tude: ...........................


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Are you for real Zenieth?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

100% truth


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 22, 2012)

Fuck,have to wait till Wednesday so my Disgaea 4 can be shipped by the Hut.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

That is...what?

Well, I'm still getting it regardless but still. I usually don't care what I have in a SE, just as long as it is a lot. I don't actually use the stuff in SEs anyways...except for the piggy bank that came with SFxT or any DLC codes like in the ME3 CE.

No shame right here.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck, you on a dif server. This is a polished game MMO, even though it has been out for a while Korean side.



COME TO MY SERVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

I watched that Fate/Prototype video. Why isn't they making any anime on this yet?  An anime version of the precursor to Fate/Stay night would be awesome.

And I love the placement of the Command Seals on Ayaka Sajyou.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I watched that Fate/Prototype video. Why isn't they making any anime on this yet?  An anime version of the precursor to Fate/Stay night would be awesome.
> 
> And I love the placement of the Command Seals on Ayaka Sajyou.



Well this was the basis for F/SN. If they decided to make an anime of this it would conflict with most of the things we know about F/SN.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well this was the basis for F/SN. If they decided to make an anime of this it would conflict with most of the things we know about F/SN.



No it wouldn't. Well it would but it does have "Prototype" in it's name. You can't do this 12 minute trailer and have NO plans to follow up this shit. This would allow them to do another continuity. There is only so much that can be done with the F/SN universe, unless you are down for a prequel to Fate/ZERO on the previous war 60 years ago. They can't follow up F/SN (Fate/Hollow ataraxia isn't a true sequel, it is essentially a fandisc) because Waver Velvet and Rin dismantles the Holy Grail War system 10 years later so there is no more Grail Wars after F/SN.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> No it wouldn't. Well it would but it does have "Prototype" in it's name. You can't do this 12 minute trailer and have NO plans to follow up this shit. This would allow them to do another continuity. There is only so much that can be done with the F/SN universe, unless you are down for a prequel to Fate/ZERO on the previous war 60 years ago. They can't follow up F/SN (Fate/Hollow ataraxia isn't a true sequel, it is essentially a fandisc) because Waver Velvet and Rin dismantles the Holy Grail War system 10 years later so there is no more Grail Wars after F/SN.



Call me crazy but they could do something for that other series. Yeah, Tsukihime and hell why not Melty Blood. They are so focused on the fate series that Tsukihime is left in the dust.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> Call me crazy but they could do something for that other series. Yeah, Tsukihime and hell why not Melty Blood. They are so focused on the fate series that Tsukihime is left in the dust.



Fate > > > > > Tsukihime is the most likely reason and is possibly the main reason they do much, much more follow up media to Fate instead of Tsukihime. Characters are more distinctive and unique in Fate compared to Tsukihime too (appearance wise). 

I don't even have the urge to finish the last route (Kohaku). Everyone talks so highly of the last three routes in the mansion as though those are the best but Arcuied and Ciel are the best ones by a country mile. And fuck Kagetsu Tohya, too much damn paths.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fate > > > > > Tsukihime
> 
> I don't even have the urge to finish the last route (Kohaku). Everyone talks so highly of the last three routes but Arcuied and Ciel are the best ones by a country mile. And fuck Kagetsu Tohya, too much damn paths.



Oh yeah, Kagetsu Tohya. I'm about halfway done but I forgot where I left off.

Just because its better doesn't mean you leave it like a bad game collecting dust. Tsukihime wasn't bad afterall.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh yeah, Kagetsu Tohya. I'm about halfway done but I forgot where I left off.
> 
> Just because its better doesn't mean you leave it like a bad game collecting dust. Tsukihime wasn't bad afterall.



Well...no Tsukihime definitely isn't bad at all...just slightly boring after Fate. Maybe I would of seen it differently had I played it before.

I think from a non-fanboy perspective, because Fate/Stay night is the first commercial eroge Type-Moon did that was highly successful to boot. Also, they had female characters that were easily more distinctive and marketable than Tsukihime.

They haven't exactly forgotten about Tsukihime exactly...since they do show those characters in Carnival Phantasm and they still have Melty Blood games out. Also, they do have that new VN on Aoko Aozaki.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well...no Tsukihime definitely isn't bad at all...just slightly boring after Fate. Maybe I would of seen it differently had I played it before.
> 
> I think from a non-fanboy perspective, because Fate/Stay night is the first commercial eroge Type-Moon did that was highly successful to boot. Also, they had female characters that were easily more distinctive and marketable than Tsukihime.
> 
> They haven't exactly forgotten about Tsukihime exactly...since they do *show those characters in Carnival Phantasm and they still have Melty Blood games out. Also, they do have that new VN on Aoko Aozaki.*



This is true, while I hope its a step towards giving these characters some spotlight. Though I've been hearing some negative things about the mahoyo VN from fans.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> COME TO MY SERVER!!!!!!!!



Did you preorder the game?


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

IT NEEDS TO BE THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW...

Maybe I'll play ME3 or Skyrim until then.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

What is the day after 2morrow?


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Mura...dat Project DIVA. 

No wonder you like it. Pretty fun and goddamn look at the way Hatsune Miku moves and gyrates those hips. Even my pops had to go like...daaayum...when I was showing him how to play.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What is the day after 2morrow?



Dragon's Dogma demo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey Mura...dat Project DIVA.
> 
> No wonder you like it. Pretty fun and goddamn look at the way Hatsune Miku moves and gyrates those hips. Even my pops had to go like...daaayum...when I was showing him how to play.



Nice you got project Diva extend, right? The songs are great and it just pumps me up while I'm hitting buttons.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Nope, the second one.

Do it matter if I play them in order or do EXTEND have ALL the songs?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

It doesn't have all the songs from the previous but I like extend the most out of the psp trilogy. New PS3 Hatsune Miku game is out or coming out soon, I forget which but I did hear it had 1,000,000 pre-orders already.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

I may hit up the PS3 version then.

Only problem I have with this game is the way the button prompts appear. Shit hurts my eyes. And the game is demanding. After the levan polka tutorial I did Romeo x Cinderella on normal and BAM bunch of shit pops up in my face and I'm like....the fuck?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Too fast to follow, confuses you at times, and come from all directions? Yeah, I know.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

The actual timing of the presses aren't hard, just the way they pop up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Is really hoping his piece of crap computer can run rusty hearts.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't wait to play THEATYRHYTHM after K-On! Houkago Live and Project DIVA. I already liked rhythm games due to Parappa The Rapper and EBA but I love them more now.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

So whats been going on? what have I missed


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

How many of those do you agree with? 

Me personally, that Republic Commando 2 and Longest Journey 3 and that Killer Instinct 3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Tactics II.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Well duh @ Shenmue 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Did you preorder the game?



Yes sir! Got my White Tiger once get my full game


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I may hit up the PS3 version then.
> 
> Only problem I have with this game is the way the button prompts appear. Shit hurts my eyes. And the game is demanding. After the levan polka tutorial I did Romeo x Cinderella on normal and BAM bunch of shit pops up in my face and I'm like....the fuck?



You have the Wii?


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How many of those do you agree with?
> 
> Me personally, that Republic Commando 2 and Longest Journey 3 and that Killer Instinct 3.



LOL, IGN.

And only one worth mentioning is a true FFT2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2012)

Isnt Fate/Stay Zero a prequel to Fate/Stay Night? That was my understanding. 

Im tired of prequel, Id rather see a sequel to FSN, and Id like a reboot of Tsukhime which is the better series, and def. like to see Melty Blood.

@Krory, where did they come up with that list, those titles are so obscure. 

personally Chrono Break is near the top for me , followed by Suikoden 6, Breath of Fire 6, Megaman Legends 3, Skies of Arcadia 2, some kind of Tales *Canon* Tales compilation showing after years  are near the top of my list of sequels I want.

Though I have no problem with FF tactics II, though personally I want a change of the ending, had a lousy ending, though I doubt they meant a direct sequel. Actraiser was okay but its been decades, snes was the last one.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yes sir! Got my White Tiger once get my full game



Maybe I am making it up, but I could have remembered that they said if you preordered and did the open beta test and preordered, that you could change servers with that one character when it goes live.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Has that been posted? We were talking bout the Kirby 20th anniversary.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 22, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Isnt Fate/Stay Zero a prequel to Fate/Stay Night? That was my understanding.
> 
> Im tired of prequel, Id rather see a sequel to FSN, and Id like a reboot of Tsukhime which is the better series, and def. like to see Melty Blood.



Personally I rather see a sequel to Tsukihime.



> Fate/Hollow ataraxia isn't a true sequel, it is essentially a fandisc



F/HA gives us Rider in a maid outfit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

>FFT
>Bad ending

Kids these days...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> >FFT
> >Bad ending
> 
> Kids these days...



I didn't even know there *was* an FFT2.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I didn't even know there *was* an FFT2.



There's not.

Not a real one.

THat's why I want one. Because it would be awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Well if my computer can run it I'll make one.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 22, 2012)

wait isn't FFTA considered FFT:2? It's not a true sequel but hey


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Maybe I am making it up, but I could have remembered that they said if you preordered and did the open beta test and preordered, that you could change servers with that one character when it goes live.



Yeah but I got like 5 people on my server now and in a Guild. You should join me good sir


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> wait isn't FFTA considered FFT:2? It's not a true sequel but hey



Not really, no. It's a spin-off. Of a spin-off.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantasyception

:33


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, a lot of uneducated people do consider FFTA to be FFT2. Bastards.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah but I got like 5 people on my server now and in a Guild. You should join me good sir



Ill jump over once they allow the server jump. You on a pvp or pve server?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm which server should I pick
EU?
west? east?
west gives me the least ping.
88


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in east


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2012)

correct me if I am wrong but in FFT, you save the day  and fade into obscruity, while some upstart commoner takes over the kingdom, is a bad guy, and ends up going down in history as some great hero and king --> anyway I look at that, is bad

@Raido, well melty blood is basically a sequel, problem with a direct sequel to Tsukhime is the anime took the bad ending, so how would you  continue?


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, you're one of those "I only want a happy ending" types. No wonder.

Kids these days...


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

what anime?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> correct me if I am wrong but in FFT, you save the day  and fade into obscruity, while some upstart commoner takes over the kingdom, is a bad guy, and ends up going down in history as some great hero and king --> anyway I look at that, is bad
> 
> @Raido, well melty blood is basically a sequel, problem with a direct sequel to Tsukhime is the anime took the bad ending, so how would you  continue?



Silly Kira, There is no Tsukihime anime.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 22, 2012)

Shingetsuan Tsukihime..I think it was called. Something close to that anyways...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 22, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Raido, well melty blood is basically a sequel



Of the non-existent Satsuki path. Like how F/HA is to Heaven's Feel.



> , problem with a direct sequel to Tsukhime is the anime took the bad ending



There's no such thing as a Tsukihime anime. Would've been awesome if it did and not nerf the fights. Have Nanaya in the story. And Shiki wasn't an emo. Though there is a manga which took Arcueid's route and made it infinitely awesome. 



> , so how would you  continue?



???

There were blueprints for it already set up but never went anywhere.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

To entertain the thought for a split second, J.C. Staff murdered that shit as they usually do to series. That is all I'll say on it, it isn't even worth the time to talk about it. There is no tsukihime anime, end of story.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay I'm in east now.
Can play the game, but it skipped all of the cutscenes at the beginning for some reason.
VictoryRanger is my name.
Can't play right now though others watching netflix.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Okay I'm in east now.
> Can play the game, but it skipped all of the cutscenes at the beginning for some reason.



I restarted lol  and I can join and help you if you want.. tell me what room you selected in the east


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

So what do you think we should name the thread for rusty hearts?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

I love this manga 





> So what do you think we should name the thread for rusty hearts?



of course... I been planning on making one but thought there was one

Edit: Anything that Angela says qualifies as a thread name


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So what do you think we should name the thread for rusty hearts?



Apples, HELL YEAH!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Nah there isn't one that I can see.
You can go ahead and make one if you had a lot of effort put into it.


zenieth said:


> Apples, HELL YEAH!



Rusty Hearts- Apples, HELL YEAH!
Now we need a song for first post.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

Song you say?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfKj_rmBb1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

No

Title song or nothing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Song you say?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfKj_rmBb1w[/YOUTUBE]



That's pretty good.
Think I have an idea of what I'm going to do.


zenieth said:


> No
> 
> Title song or nothing



Lament of a rusty heart right?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No
> 
> Title song or nothing





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2mvT1ddiBc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

but Rusty Hearts actually has a great soundtrack


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

yes Lament of a Rusting Heart/ My Heart is Crying


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

So who is gonna create the thread? Me? or?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll make it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

ok gotcha.. well off to play for a bit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

A banner of sorts would be good.

I was also going take the story and characters from the site and a link to the site itself.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

36   hours.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

So the lady wants apples of her pet goat only for the goat to end up in stew lol


----------



## zenieth (Apr 22, 2012)

that's the quest the quote is from.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah I seen the dialogue you mention


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> You have the Wii?


Yep. I have all the systems, even a 360 now. Just missing a Vita.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Isnt Fate/Stay Zero a prequel to Fate/Stay Night? That was my understanding.
> 
> Im tired of prequel, Id rather see a sequel to FSN, and Id like a reboot of Tsukhime which is the better series, and def. like to see Melty Blood.


They can't do another Grail War after F/SN. Waver Velvet and Rin destroys the foundation for the Grail Wars. Now I think they could make an anime adaptation of it as they supposedly went up against the Mage Association to end the Grail Wars permanently and it was supposed to escalated into some big war 10 years after F/SN.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Of the non-existent Satsuki path. Like how F/HA is to Heaven's Feel.


F/HA isn't really a true direct sequel to Heaven's Feel either. It has a little bit of all the routes.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Damnit crazymtf, this game si fucking HUGE. There are 19 zones, and each have atleast 2-5 subzones in them. Then each of those subzones have like 2-4 areas. I am on the 2nd zone and I am only at level 20. . Wtf? Also I did the first dung, as a healer and it kicked ass healing. Granted I am not as mobile as the mystic healer but and I other tricks that work just as well.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

Tude: Hey would you happen to know a Johanna?
Johanna: Hmm, could you give more details?
Tude: Um well we just heard she hangs around here.
Johanna: Oh you don't know johanna? I heard she had a smile that could brighten anyone's day.
Tude: We weren't really told all of that.
Johanna: Oh and that she has big beautiful eyes and a petite figure and so modest.
Frantz: Um, I don't know if you know this, but the name Johanna is floating above your head. It's not exactly a secret.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit crazymtf, this game si fucking HUGE. There are 19 zones, and each have atleast 2-5 subzones in them. Then each of those subzones have like 2-4 areas. I am on the 2nd zone and I am only at level 20. . Wtf? Also I did the first dung, as a healer and it kicked ass healing. Granted I am not as mobile as the mystic healer but and I other tricks that work just as well.



I'm level 17 myself. It sucks cause wish on same server, be a lot easier to level together. It's not hard to do it Solo but when I teamed up with some guy we leveled 3 levels in a hour. And yeah the game is huge but fun to explore.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

Johanna: Wait, Are you the golden seal's specialist team? The super hot shot trouble shooting experts?
Angela: Yes, finally someone recognizes our fame.
Johanna: The crew that takes mutants and freaks and turns them into fighting machines>
Angela: What?
Johanna: The crew who's fashion sense is only matched by their sense of humor? The townfolks errandboys?
Frantz: Stop, who's spreading these rumors?
Johanna: But a beautiful woman needs your assitance can ou really turn away?
Angela: Yes
Johanna: Shut it Ginger, I was talking to the pretty boys.
Johanna: Now can't you fine handsome gentleman help a lil ole beautiful angel?
Tude: Do we honestly look that easy?
Johanna: Yes, but we can do it your way i guess. Let's get down to business.
Johanna: Anyways, you know gorgon? I heard he's opening a new business. I want you to tell him to cough up the money he owes me, he's also late on interest. If he doesn't hurry, I'll break his thumbs.
Angela: Thumb, singular.
Johanna: Right right, tell that one arm bandit to cough up or he loses his last thumb.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I swear I think zen did like 100+ posts of just quoting lines from Rusty Hearts.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Also crazymtf, you do your first instance at around 20, right outside there are the first BAM you can fight called the Basilisks. Those motherfuckers have like 982347 health. They don't hit too hard if yo udogde shit but they take forever to kill. You have to memorize their moves too, otherwise you will get fucked. You can solo like i did but they take like 10 min to kill. Good xp though. Plus the daily where you have to get 5 of their eyes give you like 1 full level after you turn the quest in. I hate how you stop after you jump a long distance and how you don't auto mount when you attack or gather. But holy shit is it fun to heal in instance.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn. Well I won't be able to play anymore till get full retail copy. But I def need help then it sounds, cause that shit sounds hard. But good XP and good quest leveling sounds good too lol.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

What class and race you choose?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh, you're one of those "I only want a happy ending" types. No wonder.
> 
> Kids these days...



Sigh, you are one of those silly kids who thinks sad endings are something unique. Let me tell you something in the history of cinema we have had every type of ending so many times over none of them are unique at this point. There are probably hundreds of movies with "sad or bad" endings. So now that we have gotten it out the way that no ending will be unique, yes I prefer to be rewarded for my efforts. I am not going to play through a 30 hour game or if you want to go that route, I will not save a fucking nation, so that some smuck can take the women, become king, and I fade away. I am not an M, I do not like pain, sadness, or negative emotions. 

@Mura, oh you, the Lunar Legend anime is not that bad, I am pissed off they killed the girl that liked shiki, and am pissed off they went with the bad ending of arcueid going to sleep, but over all it looked good and was otherwise fairly faithful; frankly if its up to me, everything always ends harem, and shiki gets Aki, Acrueid, Acrueid's sister, the childhood friend, Hsui, the other twin, Sion, crazy church chick, familiar, aki's friend who she mistreats from school and I think I am missing one or two. If it was FSN, red head kid gets saber, black haired girl in red shirt, blue/purple haired girl, and several others.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not going to lie, I'm one of those happy ending lovers. That said, I don't mind ones that aren't provided they aren't half assed. I can't comment on FFT since I never got past that last Gafgarrion fight, but Nier was alright. Also, I have to go with FFXIII-2...yes FFXIII-2. The ending wasn't as bad as I originally thought before US release.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What class and race you choose?



Demon looking chick, archer


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone watch GoT tonight?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2012)

Me, was mega fucking awesome. Liking this season more then book 2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Xenoblade rocks... all I have to say.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't been able to play Xenoblade for over a week.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I haven't been able to play Xenoblade for over a week.


 I should slap you...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2012)

Haven't played much Xeno either. Tera/work.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

my jobs are taking time from me also..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

I wanna finish Xenoblade before Dragon's Dogma comes out.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

You guys are almost making me not even want to play my Xenoblade copy.



Mura said:


>


Saving threads one day at a time eh?

Fuck, I got to wait til July to import my Aquapazza.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

lol, and why's that Esura?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura is about time not the game...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> You guys are almost making me not even want to play my Xenoblade copy.
> 
> 
> *Saving threads one day at a time eh?*
> ...



That I am.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol, and why's that Esura?





Malvingt2 said:


> Esura is about time not the game...



Multiple reasons, but lets say time, as my time has become limited as of late. I don't really feel like opening up a can of worms with my other reasons. 

At least it looks good in my massive gaming shelf.



Mura said:


> That I am.



What games you playing currently?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait....I'm not far in the game at all but that silver haired chick looks familiar.

I think I saw some beasty of her on the Booru.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wallpaper....


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Malvingt2, wasn't it you who wanted Baiten Kaitos Origins or something? I found some brand new ones on NeoGAF between 30 and 18 bucks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> What games you playing currently?



Playing Dissidia Duodecim. I forgot how fun it was to play as CoD and squall. Playing Hatsune Miku on the side as well. Hard modes ain't shit to me but its that extreme mode that is past my limits.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey Malvingt2, wasn't it you who wanted Baiten Kaitos Origins or something? I found some brand new ones on NeoGAF between 30 and 18 bucks.


 yes.. I got the first game yet to buy the second one.."Origins" prequel


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Playing Dissidia Duodecim. I forgot how fun it was to play as CoD and squall. Playing Hatsune Miku on the side as well. Hard modes ain't shit to me but its that extreme mode that is past my limits.


Ah...cool. I suck balls at Hatsune Miku so much it ain't even funny. 

Right now...I'm STILL playing Tales of Vesperia. Finished off Alexei despite my low levels and now I have no goddamn clue where I supposed to go after that little bitch stabbed Yuri.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait....I'm not far in the game at all but that silver haired chick looks familiar.
> 
> I think I saw some beasty of her on the Booru.


 Melia


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Melia


Yup, she's gonna be my favorite.



Mura said:


> You'll get better as long as you keep at it. Hell, I thought hard mode was impossible for me when I first started since normal was kicking my ass.



Easy is too easy.
Normal hurts my eyes.
Hard.....tried it....fuck that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Xenoblade is so bad. 

So bad.


Dark Souls is better and I don't even like Dark Souls.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

ITT: CMX never actually plays games.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

That's like...I don't even know what to compare this shit he's pulling to.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I only played five hours of it when I was having issues with Alexei in Vesperia but I didn't really find anything bad about Xenoblade from that time. It actually starts off pretty cool. Battle system is simple...so far, and doesn't reek of FFXII-shit like someone else here tried to claim. 

For some reason, the voice acting is somewhat jilting. I've watched my fair share of movies from the UK and whatnot so I should be used to it but when Shulk talked I was like eh? Eh, I'll get used to it. Not like its bad or anything just caught me off guard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

I played Xenoblade and I thought it was crap.

Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

>Issues with Alexei

Lolololol


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Xenoblade can't possibly be as bad as the Diablo III demo, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

lol Diablo III


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

If the full game is even half as boring as that Beta, it seems like a failure.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Issues with Alexei
> 
> Lolololol





friend wanna one shot people with cheap ass Mystic Arte. Every time I play Vesperia my love for Graces f grow stronger now.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

What, do you run around without items or something? It's a cakewalk to get around that. Alexei wasn't even one of the top ten hardest fights. Especially if you combo on him with Yuri, Judith, and Raven, he hardly has the opportunity to use a Mystic Arte.

This is shit you should've been doing against bosses the entire game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

D3 demo did get stale pretty quickly, but you're only playing a small part of the first act so it's only reasonable.

However, I have many gripes with it. Namely the two skills and not being able to set one to normal attack. What the fuck? Fuck you, Blizzard. You fucking cunts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcDW3gvG6tM[/YOUTUBE]

*Machinima*


> It's one of the best games on the Wii, it's one of the best RPGs in this generation, and more than that, it's one of the better JRPGs ever made.



*Quarter to Three* 5/5



> There's a lot more to recommend Xenoblade Chronicles. The dialogue, the humor, the artwork, the prophecy system, the music, the variety of environments, the character progression, the crafting system, the crazy quest density, the quest quality, the memorable characters, the collectibles, the secrets, and so on. This is a landmark achievement in the genre. As of its release, you can no longer talk about great RPGs, or maybe even great games, without also talking about Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

"I hate this game BUT OMFG ONLY GAME IMMA BUY, GOTYAY Xenoblade is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> What, do you run around without items or something? It's a cakewalk to get around that. Alexei wasn't even one of the top ten hardest fights. Especially if you combo on him with Yuri, Judith, and Raven, he hardly has the opportunity to use a Mystic Arte.
> 
> This is shit you should've been doing against bosses the entire game.



I have maxed items for every type of item due to all the dough I got. I had a lv. 51 Yuri, lv. 50 Judith, lv. 49 Estelle, and lv. 50 Raven in my party. I originally had Rita in my party instead of Raven but that was going absolutely nowhere fast. He keep breaking through my combos and you can't combo him when he uses his Overlimit. 

This is how my boss fights normally go...

- use Magic Lens
- avoid attacks and wait for opening
- go to town on the boss
- boss breaks my fucking beasty combo and stagger me
- Estelle heals
- repeat above, sans Magic Lens
- boss eventually use Overlimit
- dumbass AI party run into the boss instead of RUNNING
- Mystic Arte spam
- Yuri reviving the entire party with items
- rinse and repeat until boss is dead

No matter how I set the goddamn strategy for the AIs this is how ALL my boss fights turn out, well replace Estelle for Karol when Estelle wasn't in the party and the fights turned out even WORSE. These bosses aren't challenging in a fun way like Graces f bosses. Fucking Asbel, Sophie, Cheria, and Pascal rocks everyone in that game, yeah even that bitch ass Fodra Queen.

You can't like NOT stop Alexei from doing that Mystic Arte. Its impossible.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

>Letting the AI handle everything

There's your problem.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Letting the AI handle everything
> 
> There's your problem.



Well, yeah, I control Yuri but I set the AI for everyone else unless I'm doing a combo then I switch off to different characters with the Moon Selector. Setting the AI feels like a waste of time in all honesty.

I set Estelle to heal only and cutting off any art that doesn't heal or revive or cure and I set her to "keeping distance" and the bitch still runs up to the damn enemy and swipe at them. This has got to be the worst AI I've ever seen in a video game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Xenoblade is like an updated version of FFXII with more MMORPG elements.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, yeah, I control Yuri but I set the AI for everyone else unless I'm doing a combo then I switch off to different characters with the Moon Selector. Setting the AI feels like a waste of time in all honesty.
> 
> I set Estelle to heal only and cutting off any art that doesn't heal or revive or cure and I set her to "keeping distance" and the bitch still runs up to the damn enemy and swipe at them. This has got to be the worst AI I've ever seen in a video game.



lol.. never trust the AI in a tales game.. lol

My strategy.. control Rita for a bit, spam AOE spells , control estelle when healing needs done, and fight with Yuri & Judith...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG!!!

*Xenoblade Chronicles - Satorl Marsh Night (Orchestrated)*














> It's the pretty music of Satorl Marsh at night from the awesome game Xenoblade Chronicles for Wii. I orchestrated this with EWQL Hollywood Strings, Hollywood Brass, Symphonic Choirs and a cymbal from Symphonic Orchestra. There are parts where certain dynamics and certain sections will be different from the original version of this song. And It's unfortunate that Symphonic Choirs doesn't have wordbuilder functionality with soloists. So I used a Women Choir section for the words (whatever they are.) I don't exactly know what that soloist from the original song is saying, so I tried to make my choir sing what I can understand from the original.



Original Track.












so beautiful


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

suppposed to be going there, but doing quests before they expire...shit i love this game huuurr.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

The Satorl Marsh (Night) music is so beautiful, but it also feels so contradictory because all those level 80 monsters come out at night and all you can think about is trying to avoid them so they don't rape your ass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The Satorl Marsh (Night) music is so beautiful, but it also feels so contradictory because all those level 80 monsters come out at night and all you can think about is trying to avoid them so they don't rape your ass.


 the song is a fucking trap.. you just relax and chill when it hits but those high level monsters are just lurking around for trouble.. they are beautiful spots when you can stop and listen to it with a gorgeous sight...


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Why is it not tomorrow yet?


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> lol.. never trust the AI in a tales game.. lol
> 
> My strategy.. control Rita for a bit, spam AOE spells , control estelle when healing needs done, and fight with Yuri & Judith...


Ah, that doesn't sound too bad actually.



Krory said:


> Why is it not tomorrow yet?



Damn, I've never seen anyone this damn excited for a demo before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

DD demo is tomorrow?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Damn, I've never seen anyone this damn excited for a demo before.



You don't understand, DD demo will make bricks be shat.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

interesting...I'll try it out when i can...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

DD demo tomorrow?


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> DD demo is tomorrow?



Yeah.




Death-kun said:


> You don't understand, DD demo will make bricks be shat.



I just told my brother I would try and recreate Jay and Silent Bob.

SILENT BOB WITH A JAY PAWN. EXCELLENT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

I will tell you if DD sucks or not tomorrow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder if somehow I can create it a Sharla version in the demo.. How deep is CC for the demo?


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh...that's....not good. Nooooot good at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the CC is the exact same as it will be in the full game? Considering you can carry over the characters you made in the demo to the full game when it comes out.



Krory said:


> I just told my brother I would try and recreate Jay and Silent Bob.
> 
> SILENT BOB WITH A JAY PAWN. EXCELLENT.



What an excellent idea to add to your list. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I will tell you if DD sucks or not tomorrow.



who r u


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I wonder if somehow I can create it a Sharla version in the demo.. How deep is CC for the demo?



I don't know who Sharla is, but the CC is the most extensive I've seen in a game so far (aside from Dark Souls which I don't know about). As I've said numerous times, whereas most games like Skyrim or ME or Dragon Age only give you a handful of options, DD multiplies them. You get like ten to fifteen hairstyles in those games - DD has over 40. Whereas they only have around ten different options for nose, eye, and mouth shape, DD has 36. Unlike those games you can fully customize the body size and shape (since height and weight play into the game).

I hear Dark Souls is as extensive as DD but I can't speak from experience.

As Death-Kun mentioned, the demo should have all of the options since you can import your Demo character into the full-game next month.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't know who Sharla is, but the CC is the most extensive I've seen in a game so far (aside from Dark Souls which I don't know about). As I've said numerous times, whereas most games like Skyrim or ME or Dragon Age only give you a handful of options, DD multiplies them. You get like ten to fifteen hairstyles in those games - DD has over 40. Whereas they only have around ten different options for nose, eye, and mouth shape, DD has 36. Unlike those games you can fully customize the body size and shape (since height and weight play into the game).
> 
> I hear Dark Souls is as extensive as DD but I can't speak from experience.
> 
> As Death-Kun mentioned, the demo should have all of the options since you can import your Demo character into the full-game next month.


 oh ok thanks and Sharla is on my Avatar..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

I think it will probably be possible to make any human character with the CC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh ok thanks and Sharla is on my Avatar..





Death-kun said:


> I think it will probably be possible to make any human character with the CC.



The only thing I question is hair color.

The hair and eye colors seem to be your staples - a large variety of shades of browns, blondes, grays, and reds/auburns for hair and blues, greens, browns, and some violets for eye colors (and you can do heterochromia ).

But the CC also showed a "color adjustment" option which makes it look like you can essentially create your own color to insert into the Hair Color or Eye Color options (note: Hair Color also extends to Eyebrow Color and Facial Hair Color, which use all the same colors but you can edit separately. Eye Color options also carry over to Make-Up options).

I really need to spend some more time working on a list of characters to recreate.  MAKE MARVEL'S GAMBIT AS A MARCHER, MAYBE?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

I asked because some demos limited the CC compared to the completed game..


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't know who Sharla is, but the CC is the most extensive I've seen in a game so far (aside from Dark Souls which I don't know about). As I've said numerous times, whereas most games like Skyrim or ME or Dragon Age only give you a handful of options, DD multiplies them. You get like ten to fifteen hairstyles in those games - DD has over 40. Whereas they only have around ten different options for nose, eye, and mouth shape, DD has 36. Unlike those games you can fully customize the body size and shape (since height and weight play into the game).
> 
> I hear Dark Souls is as extensive as DD but I can't speak from experience.
> 
> *As Death-Kun mentioned, the demo should have all of the options since you can import your Demo character into the full-game next month.*



Ah, now I see why you guys are hyped for this.

I might give this demo a try then.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I asked because some demos limited the CC compared to the completed game..



It's possible but I could have SWORE they said it would have the full CC.

Only thing is you can only try out two of the three starter vocations - the Fighter or the Strider.

Sounds like the two classes have different scenarios, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I heard one of them ended with a fight with a Griffin, while the other one I can't remember right now.

But yeah, each of the two classes has a different demo scenario.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Strider is the Griffin, I am sure of that.

I want to say I think the Fighter is the Chimera.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't know what you guys are talking about but my interest is peaked.

What is it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am hoping that the CC is deeper than this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pusQisFoFog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Soul Calibur CC is the worst.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought it was neat that you can pick a height and body type though; the outfits were a little on the lame side; same with hair...


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Soul Calibur CC is the worst.



Joke right?


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Second only to WoW.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Soul Calibur CC is the worst.


 It is really bad, I didn't like those Xenoblade Characters..Melia is the best..


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm actually very fond of SC's CC. I liked SCIV's CC and SCV just takes it to a whole 'nother level with even more customizations. I usually dislike many CCs because of either how limited it is or how freaking ugly the models are but SCV just scratch that itch. 

I made Saber from Fate/Stay night on SCV's CC with Pyrrha's Sword and Shield (yes I know she doesn't have a shield but fuck Siegfried and Nightmare) and its awesome. So awesome.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

Saber


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

If you like SC's CC, DD's CC will probably blow your brains all over the wall.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If you like SC's CC, DD's CC will probably blow your brains all over the wall.



You forget he works in reverse.

If SC's CC outcomes aren't absolutely hideous, then there's simply no saving him.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I went online with my Saber Pyrrha and procceed to give this ol' chap the one, two, three punch. I got like 20 mails over PSN complimenting me on my Saber. Someone actually thought it was a DLC character.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If you like SC's CC, DD's CC will probably blow your brains all over the wall.


I think I'll be interested kind of. 

Can you make Elven women? Just curious.



Krory said:


> You forget he works in reverse.
> 
> If SC's CC outcomes aren't absolutely hideous, then there's simply no saving him.


Just because you suck with SC's CC doesn't mean all are hideous. You just suck at using it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

>CC is bad
>"You just suck at it and every other CC sucks."


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I didn't say all, but most CCs suck balls.

You are possibly the only person I know of who don't like SC's CC. Ever since they introduced it in the third entry, quite a few people buy the games for the CC alone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

This trailer make sense to me now than when I first watched it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm3deGWKe08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> You are possibly the only person I know of who don't like SC's CC. Ever since they introduced it in the third entry, quite a few people buy the games for the CC alone.



Did you completely ignore when Malving just said that it is, and I quote, "really bad?"


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Did you completely ignore when Malving just said that it is, and I quote, "really bad?"



Mal was joking with you....right Mal?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

All I read in the last page or so was DD Demo. I swear to fucking God that shit better be dope or ama kill one of you.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

go kill crapcom; they made it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

I play it tomorrow just to waste time. Not expecting much really.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

It'll be nice to see a Japanese developer make a decent RPG again. It's been decades.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'll be nice to see a Japanese developer make a decent RPG again. *It's been decades.*


You get off to trolling don't you?


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course I do. Next I'll be all, "I can't beat the easiest boss in this game! This game sucks!"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2012)

CC is godly in Champions Online


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Of course I do. Next I'll be all, "I can't beat the easiest boss in this game! This game sucks!"



I never said Vesperia sucks. I like it but I'm not enjoying it as much as I did Tales of Gr....I just got Kory-ed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mal was joking with you....right Mal?


 I didn't like it... for some reason the CC there was always off for me when making a Character that I like. Maybe I suck at it, I dunno...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2012)

My Tera Preview! - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4UX7lSup5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory is only wrong because Xenoblade Chronicles came out.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2012)

I would like to see TERA raids tho...


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'll be nice to see a Japanese developer make a decent RPG again. It's been decades.



Dark Souls.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory never played Dark Souls.

/creep


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'll be nice to see a Japanese developer make a decent RPG again. It's been decades.


Lawls



Krory said:


> Of course I do. Next I'll be all, "I can't beat the easiest boss in this game! This game sucks!"



Or you could be like CMX and play 5 min of it, and decide it is shit.



crazymtf said:


> My Tera Preview! -


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

You calling those female models out mtf? Just wait til you get to dungeon, that first boss in the Bastion is amazingly fun if you are healing. Fuck that AOE attack he does. Make sure you have those +HP runes or w/e in your weapon/armor cuz that boss will whoop dat ass up if you don't have enough health.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I got my pops to watch the Unlimited Blade Works movie and a few episodes of Fate/ZERO tonight after I got him hyped from that Fate/prototype video. He loves it. Now he want me to show him more newer animes out now since he hasn't watched too much animes since 2000 due to my moms.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'll be nice to see a Japanese developer make a decent RPG again. It's been decades.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> I got my pops to watch the Unlimited Blade Works movie and a few episodes of Fate/ZERO tonight after I got him hyped from that Fate/prototype video. He loves it. Now he want me to show him more newer animes out now since he hasn't watched too much animes since 2000 due to my moms.



Nice going, ask me if you want any recommendations.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I like how K forgets about the existence of Graces f, Neptunia MK2, Vesperia, etc.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Nice going, ask me if you want any recommendations.



Alrighty.

For now...I'm going to show him some Panty and Stocking next week, then To Aru Majutsu no Index.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

Get him on that Steins;Gate. Anyone will love that for sure.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sure K didn't forget.

I think he even liked FFXII and that came out less than a decade ago.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2012)

your pops watching that?


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Get him on that Steins;Gate. Anyone will love that for sure.


Heck I never even watched that yet.



Lee Min Jung said:


> your pops watching that?



Yeah. He loves animes. He is partly responsible for my infatuation with Japanese media (anime, mangas, games). He used to come home from work with all these magazines in Japanese with different artwork and stuff from different artists when I was younger. We didn't know wtf they said but we loved the artwork in it. That magazine was also the first time I ever seen work from Amano and D from Vampire Hunter D. He also brought home VHS tapes of Wicked City, Ninja Scrolls and Crying Freeman.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Is he like that dad in Robot Chicken who got hooked on Inuyasha?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope. For as long as I can remember, he always liked Japanese artwork and their media...not as much as his love for all things related to Jack Kirby but yeah. He always wished comics and cartoons here were more creative and unique like the mangas and animes in Japan.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I remember when I did a 25 page paper for class on Japanese Culture, dat shit was deep. Only anime series I could get my dad into is GitS and Death Note.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I remember when I did a 25 page paper for class on Japanese Culture, dat shit was deep. Only anime series I could get my dad into is *GitS* and Death Note.



Oh my dad loves that and Appleseed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Heck I never even watched that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. He loves animes. He is partly responsible for my infatuation with Japanese media (anime, mangas, games). He used to come home from work with all these magazines in Japanese with different artwork and stuff from different artists when I was younger. We didn't know wtf they said but we loved the artwork in it. That magazine was also the first time I ever seen work from Amano and D from Vampire Hunter D. He also brought home VHS tapes of Wicked City, Ninja Scrolls and Crying Freeman.



Anyone who likes anime has an obligation to watch stein;gate. Its that good.

Your very lucky to have that kind of father. Me, well my father left me before I was born so I had no such luck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you want the power?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Mura said:


> Anyone who likes anime has an obligation to watch stein;gate. Its that good.
> 
> Your very lucky to have that kind of father. Me, well my father left me before I was born so I had no such luck.


Ah, sorry about that.

You hyped for Project DIVA PS3?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, sorry about that.
> 
> You hyped for Project DIVA PS3?



Nah, don't worry about that, I got no regrets.

Hell yes I'm hyped for it. Saw it is also getting released on the vita as well.

[YOUTUBE]eHtmrpHS_Q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

The only thing I got out of the last page of this thread is wanting to bang my head into a wall every time I read the word "animes."

Even the weaboos lack proper grammar up in this piece.

Sleep, and then the DD demo.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

One of these days ill get around to watching that damned Stein;Gate.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Do you want the power?



Nah, getting The Power means I'm a disposable mid-boss.

I want to live dammit!!!!!

*For Esura's Dad:* See if he's interested in a manga called Angel Sanctuary. it's quite creative.

*For Jung's Dad:* Has he seen Dragonball? No, not DBZ, Dragonball. It's awesome and everyone can love it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nah, getting The Power means I'm a disposable mid-boss.
> 
> I want to live dammit!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ah, I'll see. 

My pops love DBZ so I don't know if he would care for DB much. DB lacks exactly what my dad likes in DBZ.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

But it's so much better!

At least for me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

I think he would of liked it if he saw it before DBZ. Now DB series is synonymous with insane fights and shit to him (well...to a lot of people I bet). He knows of DB but he shows no interest in it because of that expectation.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, that's an anime like game. DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi.

I liked beating people up with Pan.

And it is a great shame that Z overshadowed its predecessor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Steins Gate rocks, best anime of 2011.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Nah, my dad wouldn't like that. Although, lol, he looks at anime and he says "Man they had 2d animation liek this out back in my day with speed racer. You mean to tell me after 30 years, it is all still 2d and looking like some people drew it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nah, getting The Power means I'm a disposable mid-boss.
> 
> I want to live dammit!!!!!



DO YOU WANT THE POWER?!


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DO YOU WANT THE POWER?!



That all depends... 

Is your fist the divine breath?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hey, that's an anime like game. DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi.
> 
> I liked beating people up with Pan.
> 
> And it is a great shame that Z overshadowed its predecessor.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYx-3NnX5SY[/YOUTUBE]
My Chi Chi can destroy any Pan, anytime...


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nah, my dad wouldn't like that. Although, lol, he looks at anime and he says "Man they had 2d animation liek this out back in my day with speed racer. You mean to tell me after 30 years, it is all still 2d and looking like some people drew it?"



My brother acts like that towards 2D fighters (ironically, my father loves new 2D games).

*shows him Blazblue*

Aww, that shit is old. Motherfuckers still play 2D fighters? They need to get with the times.

Getting with the times is being like SFIV now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol @ that vid. DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3 was the best in teh series, then the new gen shit came out and fucked it so hard in the ass.  We need a "good" dbz game. Actually fuck that, they milked it too much already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol @ that vid. DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 3 was the best in teh series, then the new gen shit came out and fucked it so hard in the ass.  We need a "good" dbz game. Actually fuck that, they milked it too much already.


 Yes BT3 was the best in the series and the best DBZ game imo. Raging Blast was the right path to go but in RB2 they gave up and went casual with the series...


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

The only thing worth a damn in the last few pages.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I was waiting for something else DB to come along then I saw this


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes BT3 was the best in the series and the best DBZ game imo. Raging Blast was the right path to go but in RB2 they gave up and* went casual with the series*...



The series was casual from day one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> The series was casual from day one.


 nope..that was not the case... BT3 and RB are proof of that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

BT3 wasn't that casual. Not as much as the new gen ones.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> Why is it not tomorrow yet?



I am not gonna play the demo because I like to surprised when I get the full game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> nope..that was not the case... BT3 and RB are proof of that.



I played them...they are casual. All the DBZ fighters that were released here in the US were. Its nothing wrong with that at all as I'm starting to prefer more casual fighters now more than ever but lets not call a tomato an apple.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

BT3 was a little bit less casual than RB... RB high level play is amazing..


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I was waiting for something else DB to come along then I saw this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> I played them...they are casual. All the DBZ fighters that were released here in the US were. Its nothing wrong with that at all as I'm starting to prefer more casual fighters now more than ever but lets not call a tomato an apple.


 I am a vet, I dominated both games. they were not casual.. you though they were.. Casuals players can't survive in BT3 or RB.. they were friendly games at first..If you wanted to win, you must learn how in high level play..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Dat SSJ3 Broly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat SSJ3 Broly.


 He was so weak.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Da game or movie? Cuz the game he was OP. He could hardly even get phased or knocked back. And his one move was cheap cuz it only took like 2 bars to spam.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I was waiting for something else DB to come along then I saw this


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

I like DBZ and all but it should have ended at the Frieza Saga in all seriousness

too many SSJ!!

and I should try the Stein;Gate VN... I was already playing Chaos;Head


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Man, I wish there was a whole arc dedicated to Future Trunks, Future Gohan and Imperfect Cell...........that would have been awesome.
> 
> Only characters that mattered to me after Frieza arc.



Well we did get the History of Trunks Special which was pretty neat.

And I liked the Androids. They had style.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That all depends...
> 
> Is your fist the divine breath?



G gundam x Xenogears
needs to happen.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Well Broly is a brick wall.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Only characters that mattered to me after Frieza arc.



DBZ in general didn't really matter after the Frieza arc...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da game or movie? Cuz the game he was OP. He could hardly even get phased or knocked back. And his one move was cheap cuz it only took like 2 bars to spam.



RB?

S
Super Gogeta
Piccolo

A
Goku
Teen Gohan
Kid Buu
Cell
Vegito
Goten
Krillin

B
Majin Vegeta
Adult Gohan
SSJ3 Vegeta
Freiza
Android #18

C
Captain Ginyu
Android #17
Bardock
Kid Trunks
Android #16
Super Buu
Gotenks
Zarbon
Scouter Vegeta
Kid Gohan
Majin Buu
Sword Trunks
Tien
Future Trunks
*SSJ3 Broly*
Guldo
Chiaotzu
The Purple Comet

D
Raditz
Yamcha
Android #20
Videl
Nappa
Dodoria
Recoome
Android #19

Unranked
Vegeta
Broly

He was so weak.. the poor guy..nothing broken about him..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh shit G Gundam. I was just watching that when you referenced that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

No, not RB, BT3.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

And as for cutting DB, if we're gonna cut it, we need to cut it right.

End it at the 23rd Tournament. No damn Saiyan retcons.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Xenogears with Super Robot Wars gameplay = win!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Although Broly's Ki Charge rate was something to be desired.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> No, not RB, BT3.


oh? I see well no SSJ3 version of him but I got you now.. He was really good because he was hard to stun with the majority of characters and his Ultimate Blast/Special 2.. damn hammer but he was not OP. OP was Baby..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh shit G Gundam. I was just watching that when you referenced that.



[YOUTUBE]cwyVV5_orBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Just thought I'd leave this here...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am a vet, I dominated both games. they were not casual.. you though they were.. Casuals players can't survive in BT3 or RB.. they were friendly games at first..If you wanted to win, you must learn how in high level play..



Casual players can't survive against a player well versed in his shit in any game whatsoever. That's the nature of multiplayer. Casual games are usually games accessible by many that lacks a large time commitment to understand the core aspects of a game. Not many DBZ games has been hard to get into at all. Any fighter has the potential to garner a hardcore community but it doesn't negate the casual nature of the game, like Smash. No its not a rip against Smash, I like Smash, but the game is casual. Just because the metagame is hardcore doesn't make the game any less casual.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here...


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1af_0pPxNe8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]phRzOPO3x5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

This is the G Gundam track I always remember.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Casual players can't survive against a player well versed in his shit in any game whatsoever. That's the nature of multiplayer. Casual games are usually games accessible by many that lacks a large time commitment to understand the core aspects of a game. Not many DBZ games has been hard to get into at all. Any fighter has the potential to garner a hardcore community but it doesn't negate the casual nature of the game, like Smash. No its not a rip against Smash, I like Smash, but the game is casual. Just because the metagame is hardcore doesn't make the game any less casual.


 Their is a different Esura between easy to get into the game "smashing buttons, spamming x move, blah blah" and a casual game.. that is what I tried to say.. BT3 And RB are not casual games..RB2 it is because encouraged players for it and there is not a high level play..None.. they are more details but it is hard for me to explain. I can talk about all those games all night tho. I am that hardcore..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I beat a high level player before by picking Eddie in Tekken Tag and spamming my kick buttons.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I beat a high level player before by picking Eddie in Tekken Tag and spamming my kick buttons.


 glad I don't like Tekken..


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

I never really got into G Gundam. Saw a few episodes but was put off because at the time I was used to my Gundam being boring and serious... like this:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

I need to watch the Gundam series.

maybe someday


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I can beat high level players by spamming Kilik in SC.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6zOdskWpKQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best gundam fights


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

SC? now. what is next? BB? anyway happens a lot .. reason why people bitch about it...Patch this and that.. MK9 is a prime example. The community is so unstable and bitch it..


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I never really got into G Gundam. Saw a few episodes but was put off because at the time I was used to my Gundam being boring and serious... like this:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gundam 00= wasted of time...Yet to watch a good Gundam Series since Wing..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> SC? now. what is next? BB? anyway happens a lot .. reason why people bitch about it...Patch this and that.. MK9 is a prime example. The community is so unstable and bitch it..



Well it is going to happen one way or another. There will always be people who will complain.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Gundam Wing was a very somber and somewhat depressing series filled with a bunch of mature themes that revolved around teenagers/kids.
> 
> That's why I think Gundam 00 is somewhat of a spiritual successor to that series.
> 
> Then again, I haven't watched many Gundam series.



See O8 MS team.. probably the most realistic gundam series

Every Gundam after G Gundam has been mediocre...

The older mecha series anyway seem superior to the newer generation..

I mean you got Gurren Lagann, Diebuster, and a few others but they don't do justice compared to Macross, Patalabor, Transformers.. etc


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well it is going to happen one way or another. There will always be people who will complain.


 I agree but let me tell you MK9 community killed my desired to continue playing the game seriously. Going to tourney and such. I Main Kano since day one. and oh boy I was being hate by that a lot in every forum..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

When I watch cartoons or anime, I don't look for realism that much in drawings. That is what I have live action shows and real life for.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Gundam Wing was a very somber and somewhat depressing series filled with a bunch of mature themes that revolved around teenagers/kids.
> 
> That's why I think Gundam 00 is somewhat of a spiritual successor to that series.
> 
> Then again, I haven't watched many Gundam series.



The only Gundam series I watched faithfully was Gundam Wing. 

I saw bits of the original Gundam, G Gundam and Gundam 0083. 

0083 seemed pretty beast. Probably something I would appreciate more now than I did back then. 



Byrdman said:


> See O8 MS team.. probably the most realistic gundam series



Is that the one where they're in like a jungle setting? If so that's the one that really caught my attention. Might be getting mixed up with 0083 and 08 MS team.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Now the we are talking about Animes. You guys should watch Monster really a masterpiece is a shame people love to ignore it because is not the typical "loli girl/shooting/heroes beating bad guys" anime


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Monster Rancher? Ok!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Monster Rancher? Ok!


 no.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7N43hM925M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> When I watch cartoons or anime, I don't look for realism that much in drawings. That is what I have live action shows and real life for.



in terms of plot and stuff..



> Is that the one where they're in like a jungle setting? If so that's the one that really caught my attention. Might be getting mixed up with 0083 and 08 MS team.



Yep.. its pretty good rivaling Gundam Wing in terms of plot but then again the earlier Gundams were so good

watch also Gundam F91.. it was suppose to be a 50 ep show but it became a movie due to budget issues


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6zOdskWpKQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> One of the best gundam fights



That shit looks dope.



Malvingt2 said:


> Gundam 00= wasted of time...Yet to watch a good Gundam Series since Wing..



No it wasn't


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no.....


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now the we are talking about Animes. You guys should watch Monster really a masterpiece is a shame people love to ignore it because is not the typical "loli girl/shooting/heroes beating bad guys" anime



I read a description on it. Murder mystery. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> That shit looks dope.



The build-up was great.. and I think the F91 was the first to have a super/hyper mode but it gain that because of a design flaw in the system lol enabling it to create afterimages and fooling the targeting system of other mechs


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuk. Prob not gonna click that, cuz it is already fucking with my eyes. It looks blurry as shit before I even click on it. Wonder what will happen if I actually watch it. Speaking of which....anyone read Deadman Wonderland?


 I read that.. I am behind tho..



Furious George said:


> I read a description on it. Murder mystery. Sounds interesting.


 It is one of Naoki Urasawa's holy trilogy and the only one with an anime.. "20th Century Boys, Pluto and this"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Monster looked cool but I have way too many other series to start and finish. 

It's on my very very very very very long list of Things To Watch/Play/Read.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

Also watch Patalabor series... good series also

watch Dirty Pair too

Gun X Sword

Technolyze (tragedy at it finest)

Macross

Basilisk 

Record of Lodoss War

Escaflowne (or The Vision of Escaflowne for the movie)

A Wind Named Amnesia

Now and Then.. Here and Now


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

REDLINE watch this shit. Fun and wacky stuff

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t26m_Q6ENo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Also watch Patalabor series... good series also
> 
> Escaflowne (or The Vision of Escaflowne for the movie)



Dat Escaflowne


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh and one more thing Monster has the best villain ever created it in an anime or manga..the rest are just meh compared to him..


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Since we're talking about mech anime now does anyone remember Zoids? 



If you do then you know its nowhere near as exciting as the picture makes it seem.  

It was really dull but It came on really early before I went to school so I'd watch it regardless.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

But how can Johan be the best villain of anime when he doesn't powerup at all?


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat Escaflowne



Vision of Escaflowne the movie was one of the best animated movies I have ever seen, even if the movie did have it's fair share of flaws.

That opening scene.......my god sooo good.

Pure sex for the eyes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63AjKgljS8E[/YOUTUBE]


Malvingt2 said:


> Oh and one more thing Monster has the best villain ever created it in an anime or manga..the rest are just meh compared to him..



I wouldn't call him the best, but he's definitely up there as the best.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read that.. I am behind tho..
> 
> It is one of Naoki Urasawa's holy trilogy and the only one with an anime.. "20th Century Boys, Pluto and this"



Monster is great, and 20th Century Boys and Pluto  are like some of the great manga's of all time.

I was also browsing youtube and nostalgia hit me with Steamboy, heh. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1haSQGb3xs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HoyAZqXPCQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsYY0ReMGz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> REDLINE watch this shit. Fun and wacky stuff
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t26m_Q6ENo[/YOUTUBE]



So sexy.  

I heard way too many good things about this flick. Gonna watch it real soon.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Since we're talking about mech anime now does anyone remember Zoids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WhicH Zoids are you talkinga bout good sir?

There was Chaotic Century/Guardian Force which was about a war between Van and his friends against an evil empire. Also later a guy named Hiltz brought about the Death Stinger/Ultimate Death Saurer and it's about trying to keep him from wiping out humanity.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

How did I forget to mention Jubei Chan series lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZWLpxTfnB8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

DAT DAT DAT YUTAKA NAKAMURA 

One of the best if not best animators in Japan.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhbJ23MVsqQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> WhicH Zoids are you talkinga bout good sir?
> 
> There was Chaotic Century/Guardian Force which was about a war between Van and his friends against an evil empire. Also later a guy named Hiltz brought about the Death Stinger/Ultimate Death Saurer and it's about trying to keep him from wiping out humanity.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

Chaotic Century was the better anime but Liger Zero was the coolest Zoid.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

The World said:


> DAT DAT DAT YUTAKA NAKAMURA
> 
> One of the best if not best animators in Japan.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

That's kinda how I feel about it.

Bit and his Liger were way more awesome than Van but CC's and then Guardian Force's more epic plot was better.

Man I loved Hiltz and the Death Stinger.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2012)

VENUS WARS!!

this ost

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puEMM96sGyo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQYh5OrdsUA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXY1Otlu0NY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

It is definitely time for bed. 

I leave you all with this because why not?


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

YOU WA SHOCK!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo7jH23J1h0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

YEP TIME FOR BED

sweet dreams Ken


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

I SHALL STAY AWAKE


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But how can Johan be the best villain of anime when he doesn't powerup at all?


 that is the awesome part about it, he doesn't need to.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Let's get back to talking about games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vzz9l23Oq4[/YOUTUBE]

I agree Cod and FF series should just die...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh this thread's about Anime again.


Scott Woods told me he watches Gundam Seed now.

I told him that he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Gundam Seed is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

stop posting, yo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been waning lately.

I barely even posted 50 times yesterday. I usually go for at least 100.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

About the video I posted, Should FF series die? it is clearly to me that SE lost sight in the series therefore, they should stop making more games and take a long damn break..or kill it for good..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

They shouldn't stop making FF, they just should stop slapping the FF name on later installments.

inb4 esura comes in feeling offended


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They shouldn't stop making FF, they just should stop slapping the FF name on later installments.
> 
> inb4 esura comes in feeling offended


 my problem with the series now is that SE said they want to rush the FF series more, so quality of the games are going to be worst that it is now. I don't see the point on supporting futures games..


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> About the video I posted, Should FF series die? *it is clearly to me that **SE lost sight in the series therefore*, they should stop making more games and take a long damn break..or kill it for good..



Wait...what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

FF shouldn't die, it should go back to its roots.

Old school battle system (with new school innovations), medieval themes, good music instead of shitrock.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what?


 news to you? getting worst game by game? is not losing sight?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FF shouldn't die, it should go back to its roots.
> 
> Old school battle system (with new school innovations), medieval themes, good music instead of shitrock.


 that sounds good and all but are they willing to do that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura has huge hardons for FFXIII, FFXIII-2, and any other bad FF game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> news to you? getting worst game by game? is not losing sight?



You forget, Esua loved FFXIII and FFXIII-2 and said they were among the best.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FF shouldn't die, it should go back to its roots.
> 
> Old school battle system (with new school innovations), medieval themes, good music instead of shitrock.



Pretty much this.

When the next FF game comes out that isn't VsXIII, I wanna see an old school Black Mage fully rendered in 3D with HD graphics. And I wanna see a pimp-ass Red Mage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't really care if he loves those games, fact are facts. I love bad games too. I had a lot of fun with bad games like the Conduit series, does that change the fact that they are bad games? NO


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Even though I love those games, I know that quite a few don't. I don't know exactly why people are freaking out over these two though. The nature of the franchise allows for experimentation. Who knows how FFXV may surprise you. Hell, I might hate it and everyone else likes it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't really care if he loves those games, *fact are facts. I love bad games too.* I had a lot of fun with bad games like the Conduit series, does that change the fact that they are bad games? NO



Fact is, FFXIII isn't a bad game (although that's not necessarily a fact either but I wont go into technicalities of opinions and objectivity and all that). Mixed reception game yes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't really care if he loves those games, fact are facts. I love bad games too. I had a lot of fun with bad games like the Conduit series, does that change the fact that they are bad games? NO



But you were acting surprised at him disagreeing.  When it was what everyone could predict. We all know how poor his tastes are. For some reason, poorly-written characters and predictable stories are his wheelhouse. Not that FF was amongst the top for characters or stories, but they used to be much better. Even XII and Tactics trump X, XIII, and those shit MMOs we got.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> When the next FF game comes out that isn't VsXIII, I wanna see an old school Black Mage fully rendered in 3D with HD graphics. And I wanna see a pimp-ass Red Mage.


Can you imagine? Rocking a red mage with double swords, shooting fireballs, and summoning Leviathan. 

Red Mage should be able to summon, too. I went there. Just not the top-tier ones like Bahamut.

And bring back the Nuke spell.


Esura said:


> Even though I love those games, I know that quite a few don't. I don't know exactly why people are freaking out over these two though. The nature of the franchise allows for experimentation. Who knows how FFXV may surprise you. Hell, I might hate it and everyone else likes it.


Esura, have you ever even played a FF before FFXII?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fact is, FFXIII isn't a bad game (although that's not necessarily a fact either but I wont go into technicalities of opinions and objectivity and all that).* Mixed reception game yes*.


alright



Krory said:


> But you were acting surprised at him disagreeing.  When it was what everyone could predict. We all know how poor his tastes are. For some reason, poorly-written characters and predictable stories are his wheelhouse. Not that FF was amongst the top for characters or stories, but they used to be much better. Even XII and Tactics trump X, XIII, and those shit MMOs we got.


  I don't have any faith in SE on saving the series.. None...


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

You can't save something that's been dead this long.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> You can't save something that's been dead this long.


 Sega still trying to save Sonic...lol


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FF shouldn't die, *it should go back to its roots.*
> 
> *Old school battle system (with new school innovations),* medieval themes, good music instead of shitrock.



Question is, would the current Western market be accepting of this? While I don't really want them to go back to their roots as I'd prefer for them to do something different, I don't exactly oppose this either but I wonder.

I have a strong feeling FFXV will be an action RPG after that one statement they made about the future of FF getting with times...ugh I hate that phrase.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura, have you ever even played a FF before FFXII?



This the most dumbest shit you've ever asked you know that right?


----------



## Krory (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sega still trying to save Sonic...lol



Exacta.

You knew it was beyond redemption with the "Shadow the Hedgehog" bullshit.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 24, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

